# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015



## anschmu (23. Dezember 2014)

#:Hallo Angelfreunde , ich wünsche allen hier im Forum ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr ... wir sehen uns am Fjord ... oder an einem der tollen Seen ! Andreas


----------



## porscher (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Auch von mir ein dickes "Perti Heil" im Jahr 2015 an alle Forellenjäger!


----------



## mathei (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

dito in die runde


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten. einen guten Rutsch. und bis bald..in Dänemark..

der erste tripp geht am 13.5 .2015 los. der 2te am 20.6.2015---.04.07.2015.

der dritte ist noch in planung^^


----------



## derkleine (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petrie Heil in die Runde!

Ich fahre am 29.06. für zwei Wochen...:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> #:Hallo Angelfreunde , ich wünsche allen hier im Forum ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr ... wir sehen uns am Fjord ... oder an einem der tollen Seen ! Andreas


 



 Auch im Jahr 2015 wurde der Fjord nicht umbenannt.

*Ringköbing !!!*

* 

*


----------



## anschmu (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Auch im Jahr 2015 wurde der Fjord nicht umbenannt.
> 
> *Ringköbing*
> 
> Hab leider kein Umlaut auf meinem Pc , aber du weisst ja welchen ich meine


----------



## porscher (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

dir fehlt nicht nur das ö sondern auch das b.


----------



## anschmu (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



porscher schrieb:


> dir fehlt nicht nur das ö sondern auch das b.


Mir fehlt so manches...|supergri am meisten der Urlaub am Ringköbing-Fjord


----------



## strunz2 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

#h#h#hHi Anschmu,

lass uns mal an dem arbeiten was uns allen fehlt! Wann
bist du denn vor Ort?


----------



## anschmu (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin . Kann ich noch icht sagen , wird wenn es klappt , sehr kurzfristig sein


----------



## strunz2 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

sind ab 04.04. im heiligen Land. Lass mal hören, wenn du
was klar hast!


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> sind ab *04.04.* im heiligen Land. Lass mal hören, wenn du
> was klar hast!



Mein *Abreisetag*. Hoffe Dir Info geben zu können #h


----------



## mottejm (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo,
 auf ein gutes Angeljahr 2015.
 Was ist jetzt schon los im gelobten Land.
 Habe gerade ein Poolhaus ab 21.02. für eine Woche gebucht.
 Geht schon was an den Put & Takes rundum den Fjord. War jemand oben und hart es versucht in den letzten Tagen

 Motte


----------



## Enno33 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin Moin,
Und wie lief es die Woche?
Sind die Anlagen auf oder noch in der Winterpause ?
Gruß
Enno


----------



## strunz2 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hat jemand Informationen bzgl. der aktuellen Preisgestaltung?
Habe eben im Netz gelesen, dass Stauning mal wieder kräftig
zuschlägt! Dort kosten die ersten beiden Stunden jetzt 100
Tacken. Leider finde ich für die anderen Seen nichts Aktuelles.
Wäre für jede Info dankbar, besonders Klitten, No, Lodberg Hejde!


----------



## mottejm (8. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Gemeinde,

 die Anlagen sind alle offen,
 aber es geht fast nix. Fische sind drin.
 Die beißen nur sehr vorsichtig.

 Gefangen haben wir auf Boden, auf schleppen und auf Blinker

 Versucht haben wir nur No und Sondervig.
 In beiden sind die Preise genauso wie letztes Jahr.

 Es kann nur besser werden wenn es wärmer wird.

 Motte


----------



## anschmu (10. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> die Anlagen sind alle offen,
> aber es geht fast nix. Fische sind drin.
> ...



Moin . Berichte bitte mal über deine Fänge . Wünsche dir super Wetter und viel Fisch . Gruß Andreas


----------



## Norweger2000 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Lange nichts passiert im Thread :g

Beißen Sie immer noch so schlecht?


----------



## mathei (21. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Werde nächsten Samstag für eine Woche hoch fahren. Welcher See könnte interressant sein vom Besatz her. Übern Winter ist ja nicht viel los.


----------



## porscher (26. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

bin mal auf deinen bericht gespannt.


----------



## mathei (30. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Heute mal ne Runde in Sondervig gefischt. 3 schöne Forellen konnte ich in den 4 Std. landen. Ene 4. Fette leider der Haken abgerissen.
Ich bin zufrieden.
Der See war sehr gut besucht und eigentlich hat ein jeder gefangen.
Zum vermeidlichen Besatz. Laut Anschlag letzen Dienstag 100 kg und am Freitag 150 kg. Verwundert war ich heute. Ich war von 12:30 bis 16:30 da. Zum Feierabend stand, 150 kg. Naja, jedenfalls nicht in der Zeit wo ich da war


----------



## porscher (30. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Zum Besatz in Sodervig gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Ich selber habe dort bis jetzt nur 2 mal geangelt, mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg. Dort wird vom Besitzer zumindest immer fleißig aufgeschrieben. Ich kann leider nicht einschätzen was der Einkaufspreis der Teichbetreiber bei den örtlichen Züchtern ist. Kann man da von ca. 5€ pro kg annehmen?
Wenn man zum Spaß mal annimmt, dass ca. 30 Leute pro Tag eine Karte für 2 Stunden = 10€ lösen; dann wäre das eine Einnahme von mindestens 300€ pro Tag.


----------



## mathei (30. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Da jeder gefangen hat, war ja auf jeden Fall reichlich Fisch drin. Ich war nur verwundert. Vielleicht fehlte am Vormittag auch nur der Kulli.Ach so, auf schleppen ging nix. Auf Stand ca. 30 cm übern Grund, brachte Fisch


----------



## porscher (30. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Auf stand mit powerbait?


----------



## mathei (30. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



porscher schrieb:


> Auf stand mit powerbait?



Ja. Maden sind da verboten


----------



## eike (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Also zum Preis denke ich das Sie höchstens 3,50 für das Kilo zahlen weil unser Angelteich aus DK bezieht und der zahlt 3,80 in Germany allen die oben sind weiterhin viel Petri!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

die dänischen betreiber zahlen 4,50€ pro kilo.. ausser der in hvide sande der kauft sie für ca 6€ ein (sind aber andere forellen als  sondervig- lodbjerghede-klegod-argab.. kollege kennt den soeren sehr gut. und sagte mir das letztens... . in sondervig.. kommt morgens der fischwagen (ca 9-11 uhr)und mittags der betreiber.. dann trägt er ein. fisch kommt in den stosszeiten meistens  montags-mittwochs-freitags.


----------



## strunz2 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Die Betreiber zahlen 27 Kronen fürs Kilo! (Stand 2014)! Zu den Tageseinnahmen: Die 300,- € pro Tag sind gerade in Sondervig ein Spaß!
In der Saison stehen dort 12 Stunden lang immer mindestens 25 Angler (!!!) am Wasser. Ergibt dreihundert Angelstunden mit 5 € multipliziert, macht eine
Tageseinnahme von 1500,- €!! Wenn der dann täglich 150 kg setzt, sind dies
bei 4 € fürs Kilo 600,- Euro. Die Betreiber haben allerdings noch andere Kosten. Steuern zum Beispiel. Dies eingerechnet ergibt sich denke ich eine
50% Kalkulation. Dennoch ganz nett, oder? Es gibt allerdings, soweit ich das
kenne, keine Anlage, welche auch nur annähernd frequentiert ist wie Sondervig! Eventuell No, dies kann man aber aufgrund der Weitläufigkeit
schlecht einschätzen! Wir fahren Sondervig seit Jahren nicht mehr an, weil der See viel zu überlaufen ist und es unglaublich viele Touristen gibt, welche
einmal im Urlaub angeln, Kabelstränge als Schnur benutzen, nicht werfen
können und dem Angler das Leben zur Hölle machen!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

sondervig war mal mein fave.. mittlerweile ist das ein dreckstümpel geworden. da ist der ganze boden bestimmt voller tote forellen.. was da gerissen wird wenn er fisch bekommt. dazu ist der tümpel mit knappe 1,20m nicht gerade tief heizt sich in den somermonaten sehr schnell auf und die fische werden noch träger als sie sind.ich weiss das der betreiber in sondervig die forellen aus skjern bekommen hatte. da lag der preis bei 4,50€. und 25 leute in der hauptsaison in der std ist noch untertrieben. da kannst du noch 10-15 stk  raufrechnen.. naja ich bin ab mai oben.. werde mal die saison anfangen.aber sondervig wird denke ich nicht auf unseren plan stehen.


----------



## mathei (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

welchen würdet ihr denn jetzt empfehlen. heute wird wohl nix. nur regen hier


----------



## strunz2 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Forellenkiler,
sind mal wieder einer Meinung. Habe mit den 25 "Anglern"auch mal nur ganz vorsichtig ne Taxe angegeben. In der Saison muss man auch noch von mehr als
12 Stunden ausgehen!
Hallo mathei,
wo hast du denn Quartier? 
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall in No versuchen. Um diese Jahreszeit ist auch
Stauning eine Alternative. Sieht ähnlich aus wie in Sondervig, aber super
gepflegt und jetzt wahrscheinlich noch wenig frequentiert. Eine gute
Alternative ist auch Pilgaard. Dort hast du deine Ruhe und gute Fische gibt es 
auch!!


----------



## mathei (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Sind in Bjerregaard. Ich schau mal im Navi


----------



## mathei (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hab mal geschaut sind beide ca. 40 km entfernt. pilgaard ca. 60 km. Heute kein angeln angesagt. nur regen


----------



## strunz2 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Deshalb meine Frage! Wir buchen immer in Lodbjerg Hede ein,
weil man von dort aus sowohl die Seen zwischen Fjord und Nordsee
als auch die Anlagen auf der Ostseite des Fjordes relativ zügig erreichen kann. Diese wären: Im Westen: Lodbjerg Hede, 
Sondervig und Klegod (beide fahren wir nicht an) Klittens,
Ringkobing Put & take (Bauernhof an der Straße zwischen
Sondervig und Ringkobing), Im Osten: No, Pilgaard und Stauning (dies ist die größte Entfernung ca. 30 Km). Nach Norden sind auch noch Loch Nees und Baekmarksbro relativ zügig zu erreichen.
Da du nun aber im Süden zu Hause bist noch zwei Tipps:
Foersum Fiskeso ca 35 km, Broeng Fiskepark (Oksbol) ca 35 km!
Nun aber: besseres Wetter, viel Spaß und ne Menge Trutten!!


----------



## strunz2 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo mathei
Was sagt denn das Wetter? Kommen Samstag hoch!!!
Lass mal was Aktuelles hören!


----------



## mathei (2. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wetter ist besser geworden und die Aussichten für Euch gut
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/hvide_sande
Da hatte ich weniger Glück. Aber egal.
Gestern Mittag noch mal für 2 Std. in Sondervig gewesen. 4 Stk. konnte ich fangen. Laut Anschlag wurden gestern noch mal 100 kg eingesetzt. Wie die es jetzt am WE machen wollen ist fraglich, da Freitag ja Feiertag ist und auch Montag ist ja frei.
Heute war ich für 4 Std. in Stauving, ohne Kontakt. Vielleicht fahre ich morgen nochmal.


----------



## strunz2 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

hallo mathei,

4 stunden Stauning ohne Fisch, kaum zu glauben.
Kennst du die Anlage?
Wenn überhaupt nichts geht, versuchs mal am oberen Ende
vor den Bäumen. Dort ist es relativ flach. Farbe: Eine Seite 
weiß, die andere Schwarz!
Verstehen tu ich es nicht. Wir sind von dort in 15 Jahren noch
nie Schneider nach Hause.
Viel Petri!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## mathei (2. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ist halt so. Morgens wurden welche gefangen. Ab 10 Uhr war Feierabend. Habe in meiner Zeit 11 - 15 Uhr auch bei anderen Anglern ca. 15 Mann nix gesehen.


----------



## mathei (3. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Versöhnlcher Abschluß bei Klittjens heute. In 4 Std. gab es 7 Stk. in schönen Größen.


----------



## strunz2 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo,
nach einer Woche zurück. Wetter top, wenn auch morgens sehr kalt.
Kann allerdings nicht verstehen, dass man nicht einmal merkt, wenn die
Preise steigen und zwar überall. Sondervig: 4 Std. 140 Kr. ; No: 4 Std. 130;
Alle (!!!) haben zwischen 10 und 20 Kronen aufgeschlagen!!
Nun aber zum Fang: Die Seen sind voller Fisch!! Diese bissen allerdings extrem schlecht!! Momentan ist das Schleppfischen echt schwierig. Wenn man aber die Problematik erkannt hat, gehts ganz ordentlich. Die Woche brachte immerhin noch 120 Stück, davon 20 mit mehr als 3 - 4 kg.
Wer jetzt vor Ort ist könnte mal so richtig Glück haben, denn wenn das 
Wasser ein paar Grad wärmer wird, dann sollte es für Die Power-Bait
Angler richtig zur Sache gehen.


----------



## rippi (12. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Søndervig ist teuer, aber das gilt ja eigentlich für jeden Golfplatz.  130 Kroner für 4 t Oxriver ist aber vertretbar.


----------



## mathei (12. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri Strunz2. Jo schleppen läuft noch nicht so gut. Zu kalt halt noch. Da Ihr das Forellenangeln aber intensiv betreibt, war Eure Ausbeute natürlich sehr gut. Ein guter Fingerzeit den Jengen gegenüber die meinen, diese Art von angeln an so einem See ist einfach und hat nix mit Angeln zu tun


----------



## strunz2 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi rippi,
es geht mir nicht um vertretbar oder nicht. Ich hatte hier um Infos gebeten. Einige scheinen aber nicht mal zu merken
warum ihr Beutel leerer wird.


----------



## anschmu (22. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri ,  was läuft ? Komme dies Jahr leider nicht zum Angeln #q ! Hoffe auf zahlreiche Berichte von euch :vik:


----------



## Kehrinho (23. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bin ab dem 16.05 vor Ort :vik:

 Hat einer von euch Info´s, wie es momentan so läuft?


----------



## anschmu (23. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Kehrinho schrieb:


> Bin ab dem 16.05 vor Ort :vik:
> 
> Hat einer von euch Info´s, wie es momentan so läuft?



Hallo , dann berichte mal wo du alles zum angeln gehst !

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Kehrinho (23. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Andreas, 
auf meiner Agenda steht ganz oben "Oxriver", da ich diese Anlage bisher nur von Bildern kenne und sehr reizvoll finde. Da unser Haus in Sondervig ist, hatte ich auch den dortigen Put & Take See ins Auge gefasst. Nur die Erfahrungen mit der schlechten Wasserqualität, die hier bzw. im 2014er Thread mitgeteilt wurden, schrecken mich ein wenig ab. Daher werde ich mir die Anlage vor Ort erstmal anschauen und dann spontan entscheiden.
 Hast du noch Tipps, welche Anlagen einen Besuch wert sind?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (23. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

oxriver ist eine gute anlage. hivide sande  ist zwar keine grosse anlage .. hat aber super fische im fjordwasser. argab  klittens ist super zu beangeln.auch salzwasser . kampfstarke forellen.ich bin auch am 16.5 . vor ort.


----------



## anschmu (24. April 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Kehrinho schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> auf meiner Agenda steht ganz oben "Oxriver", da ich diese Anlage bisher nur von Bildern kenne und sehr reizvoll finde. Da unser Haus in Sondervig ist, hatte ich auch den dortigen Put & Take See ins Auge gefasst. Nur die Erfahrungen mit der schlechten Wasserqualität, die hier bzw. im 2014er Thread mitgeteilt wurden, schrecken mich ein wenig ab. Daher werde ich mir die Anlage vor Ort erstmal anschauen und dann spontan entscheiden.
> Hast du noch Tipps, welche Anlagen einen Besuch wert sind?


:m Ca. 500m weiter auf der rechten Seite ist am Oxriver noch ein kleiner See - auch sehr fängig . Auch der Bjerrelysee bei Videbaek ist sehr fängig !


----------



## mz1981 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi,

 gibt es aktuelle Status- oder Erfolgsmeldungen, da ich ab Samstag für eine Woche vor Ort bin und jede Menge Zeit dabei habe 

 Viele Grüße Micha


----------



## Danmark2k (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin!
Bin frisch zurück aus Hvide Sande und habe für alle Forellensee liebhaber leider keine guten nachrichten!#c

Als wir am 25.4 angekommen sind hab ich gleich mal an meinem lieblingssee in HS Fjordseite vorbei geschaut.
Die tüten waren voll und es wurde noch gut gefangen.
Noch am selben Tag habe ich mich abends auf zum Fopu in HS gemacht obwohl Klittens direkt gegenüber unserer einfahrt zum Haus lag.
Eine schöne Forelle von 64 cm ging auch einen kleinen silbernen Wobbler.
Zwei tage später sah das Wasser schon nicht mehr gut aus in dem See...überall schwam Braunes zeugs rum und es waren kaum noch angler da.
Dann hab ich mit Denns vom Lyfiskern gegenüber der Räucherei gesprochen und er sagte mir das dort kein Sauerstoff mehr im Wasser sei weil die Pumpen dort abgestellt wurden.

Also ab zu Klittens...kurz geguckt und gleich wieder weg...the same game....der betreiber fischte mit lange keschern und harken lange eklige Algen aus dem Wasser.

Also hab ich mal ein "beobachtungstag" in Klegod und Söndervig eingelegt.

Klegod ist kurz vorm umkippen, ekliges grün-braunes Wasser, am Rand alles voller Algen.
Dort liefen vor 4 Tagen sogar 3 Sauerstoffrädchen!

In Söndervig ist das Wasser auch schon Kackbraun ( war es jemals anders?)
An dem See wurde bis zum schluss auch noch recht gut gefangen nur die qualität der Fische ist wohl nicht so prall!?!

Der einzige See der auch noch als solches zu bezeichnen ist und auch komischer weise von den anderen Seuchentümpeln etwas weiter weg liegt ist der Fopu in Lodbjerg hede neben dem Golfplatz.
Da kann man noch fast bis auf den Grund gucken, und fische... der Hammer!
War dort 2 std. mit der Blinkerrute rum..bis auf einen biß und ein kleiner Barsch konnte ich leider nix erbeuten...aber was für fische sich dort gezeigt haben und von einem auch gefangen wurde das ist der Hammer!
Ich sag nur.....schwimmende Schrankwände, locker 10kg und bis 80- 90 cm.

Wenn fopu dann würde ich dir nur den zur zeit mit einem guten gewissen empfehlen!
Gruss


----------



## enie1 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Danke für diesen Bericht. 
Das klingt allerdings nicht sehr Pralle. :-/
Hoffentlich bekommen die das alsbald in den Griff.
Fahren am 16.05. hoch und hatten eigentlich auch vor ein paar Mal den ein oder anderen See zu besuchen. 
Lodbjerg werden wir dann auf jeden Fall einen Besuch abstatten 
Danke nochmals für deinen ausführlichen Bericht  [emoji106]

Gruß


----------



## mz1981 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo, 
 auch von mir ein Dankeschön. Ich bin wie gesagt ab diesen Samstag oben und werde sofern ich Internet habe zwischendurch schon mal Fangmeldungen geben. Und enie, wenn du Glück hast, lass ich Dir noch 1-2 drin :vik:

 Gruß Micha


----------



## porscher (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Die wenigsten anlagen werden "das im griff haben". Dafür sind die anlagen nicht tief genug und es fehlt an frischwasserzufuhr.


----------



## olli3278 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo zusammen

Weiß jemand, wann der See in Lodjerg Hede besetzt wird. Leider hat diese Anlage keinen Aushang über erfolgte Besatzmaßnahmen so wie einige andere es machen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

hi immer montags -mittwochs-freitags. wie fast alle seen ausser der in hvide sande.   und no die machen täglich. kommt aber drauf an   wenn nicht genügend angler vor ort sind dann eventuell nur 1-2 mal die woche .


----------



## porscher (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

in skaven wird nur am freitag besetzt!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

in skaven wird in der hauptsaison  abwechselnd besetzt.  alle 14 tage dann aber ca 400-500 kg soweit ich weiss oder hat sich das geändert?


----------



## porscher (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ich werde ab dienstag vor ort sein und werde berichten. wann bist du wieder oben?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ab dem 16ten bin ich vor ort.  freu mich schon sehr drauf..


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

norre nebel 8 mit 3 leuten.. schöne fische.gleich hvide sande antesten.


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

bin gespannt. bei mir ging in hvide sande nicht viel.


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ich war von mittwoch bis heute vor ort in klegod. habe 3 anlagen aufgesucht ; Hvide Sande, Argab und Klegod. Am besten lief es in klegod. Die Anlage im Hafen ist momentan wirklicht nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## derkleine (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Yeah! Ich fahr im Sommer in ein Ferienhaus 500m neben Klegod! Endlich schreibt mal einer, dass es da gut lief!


----------



## porscher (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ich habe dort erfolgreich am ersten teich gefangen. in dieser woche wurde täglich bis zu 60 kg besetzt, verteilt auf beide teiche. 3 stunden kosten dort 110 kronen mit einer rute. die fische sind nicht ganz so groß wie in sondervig.


----------



## porscher (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

@forellenkiler
wie läuft es?


----------



## derkleine (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Mal allgemein gefragt zu Klegod: Schein aus dem Automaten? Und gibt es Öffnungszeiten?


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



derkleine schrieb:


> Mal allgemein gefragt zu Klegod: Schein aus dem Automaten? Und gibt es Öffnungszeiten?



Beides Ja !


----------



## derkleine (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

:m

Ok, ich bin selbst schuld, also nochmal:

wie sind die Sommer-Öffnungszeiten in Klegod?


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Öffnungszeiten
Ganzjährig von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## porscher (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

@ forellenkiler
wo bleibt dein bericht?


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Meld ich mal: gestern in Søndervig, hinterer Teil 3 Stunden ab 13:30. Schön im Wind gestanden und geschleppt.


----------



## anschmu (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

@Mark Petri ! Obwohl man sagen muß ,für 3 Stunden ,an nem Forellenpuff eher eine magere Ausbeute ! Wenn ich sehe , was da immer für viele Autos stehen sollte doch da mehr gefangen werden ! Aber trotzdem noch mal Petri Heil !:vik:


----------



## Mark-->HH (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri Dank, hast was die Anzahl der Leute angeht, schon recht; ich bin trotzdem zufrieden. Die Fische haben ordentlich gekämpft und haben auch eine anständige Größe  (das kommt bei dem Bild nicht so raus). Zum sattwerden reicht's!


----------



## anschmu (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Petri Dank, hast was die Anzahl der Leute angeht, schon recht; ich bin trotzdem zufrieden. Die Fische haben ordentlich gekämpft und haben auch eine anständige Größe  (das kommt bei dem Bild nicht so raus). Zum sattwerden reicht's!



Moin , ich weiß auch nicht was mit den Forellen da los ist , irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl , das die angefüttert werden und erst nach tagen anfangen zu beißen ! Ist aber nicht nur in DK so auch in den deutschen Forellenpuffs hat sich das Beißverhalten geändert !


----------



## Mark-->HH (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Also, meine drei hatten auf jeden Fall eine Berkeley-Diät; alle hatten nur Power Bait im Bauch ... und zwar nicht nur meins. [emoji6] 
Aber einen ähnlichen 'Verdacht' hatte ich im Herbst, als mir in zwei verschiedenen (und nicht unbekannten) Anlagen um den Fjord beim Landen den Kescher mit Pellets vollgek*tzt hatten. Hatte aber ihrem Appetit bzw Jagdtrieb keinen Abbruch getan, sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht gefangen...
Obwohl... ein Trout-Pro wie ich... [emoji12] [emoji13] [emoji16]


----------



## troutnorge (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo,

 mich verschlägt es Ende Oktober nach Bjerregard :m
 Frag mich einer, warum die Schulferien in M-V erst so spät angesetzt sind #d

 Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Fangbegrenzung im Skaven Fiskeso noch existent ist oder zwischenzeitlich aufgehoben wurde? Freue mich auch über Infos zu den aktuellen Größen der Forellen 
 War das letzte Mal vor 4 Jahren dort. Da gab es noch eine Fangbegrenzung und die Fische waren im Schnitt seeeeeehr klein - um die 400 gr, also durchschnittliche "Heimatgröße" 

 Danke und viele Grüße

 Micha


----------



## Benche (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich verschlägt es Ende Oktober nach Bjerregard :m
> Frag mich einer, warum die Schulferien in M-V erst so spät angesetzt sind #d
> ...



Letztes Jahr gabs die Fangbegrenzung noch, aber die Fische waren auf jedenfall in Ordnung, um 1kg rum.


----------



## Colonel Z (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
Fahre am 13.06. für 2 Wochen nach Bjerregard, und wollte mal fragen was die Experten hier von dem Nymindegab See halten, also der See direkt am Beginn des Ringköbing Fjords, neben dem Schießgelände.
Ich war 2013 schonmal in Bjerregard, habe mir diesen See aber nur angeschaut und nicht beangelt.
Geangelt habe ich damals in Kloevergaarden, Söndervig, Oxriver und an diesem Bauernhof in der Kurve, in Nörre Nebel ist das glaub ich.
Gefangen habe ich nur im Oxriver, ich glaub 3 Forellen und 2 große Barsche.


----------



## Knappe04 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich war letztes Jahr auch nur zum gucken dort, Im Juni hatten wir viel Wind, und da hat es dort wenig Sinn gemacht. Fahre auch am 13.6. nach Bjerregard, werd es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Colonel Z (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja dann dort :m
Wenn die Zeit es hergibt will ich es da wohl mal versuchen, es sei denn irgendjemand vom Board hier schreibt noch etwas deutlich negatives über den See, aber da ich mit Familie da bin muß ich meine "Freizeit" schon gut einteilen. An den See kann ich ja noch nichtmal meine Kinder mitnehmen, da ist ja wirklich gar nichts


----------



## troutscout (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

#h...ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir mal vor einem jahr (kann auch mehr sein) über diesen see gesprochen haben. wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte seinerzeit der betreiber beim besatz immer, um es mal diplomatisch zu sagen, übertrieben hat. Das muss aber nicht mehr so sein....vlt. hat ja noch jemand aktuellere infos...

wie läuft den zur zeit klitens dambrug?? war eigentlich unser haus und hof teich, da immer gepflegt und gute fische. sind ab dem 26.06. wieder vor Ort!

glück auf + petri heil!


----------



## Knappe04 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Colonel bin auch mit meinen 2 Lütten dort und weiß, dass die Zeit für das Hobby begrenz ist .-) Wir können ja mal texten wenn wir vor Ort sind.


----------



## Colonel Z (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hast ne PN.


----------



## anschmu (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Colonel Z schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
> Fahre am 13.06. für 2 Wochen nach Bjerregard, und wollte mal fragen was die Experten hier von dem Nymindegab See halten, also der See direkt am Beginn des Ringköbing Fjords, neben dem Schießgelände.
> Ich war 2013 schonmal in Bjerregard, habe mir diesen See aber nur angeschaut und nicht beangelt.
> Geangelt habe ich damals in Kloevergaarden, Söndervig, Oxriver und an diesem Bauernhof in der Kurve, in Nörre Nebel ist das glaub ich.
> Gefangen habe ich nur im Oxriver, ich glaub 3 Forellen und 2 große Barsche.



Moin , der See ist vergeudete Zeit und Geld #d. Der Besitzer besch..ßt seit Jahren beim Besatz . Fahr lieber zum Bauern oder nach Klittens ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Benche (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , der See ist vergeudete Zeit und Geld #d. Der Besitzer besch..ßt seit Jahren beim Besatz . Fahr lieber zum Bauern oder nach Klittens ! Gruß Andreas



Jo hab da auch noch nie einen Fisch gesehen, auch selten einen Angler. Dazu kommt das der See dem Wind komplett ausgesetzt ist. Hab über diesen See auch noch nie was gelesen...


----------



## troutscout (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , der See ist vergeudete Zeit und Geld #d. Der Besitzer besch..ßt seit Jahren beim Besatz . Fahr lieber zum Bauern oder nach Klittens ! Gruß Andreas


 
so hatte ich das auch in erinnerung, andreas. Wenn du sagst, "beim Bauern" ist das dann der kurz vor nymdegab (lilliford oder so ähnlich)?? wo du durch die kuhwiese musst?? hab ihn mir mal angeschaut, sah aber nicht so verlockend aus...oder irre ich mich da??;+


----------



## Knappe04 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Sind da auch oft vorbei gefahren und nie einen Angler gesehen. Da steht auch immer voll der Wind drauf. Betreiber ist die Gemeinde oder?


----------



## Colonel Z (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Der "Bauer" ist so eigentlich nicht schlecht, wie gesagt ich war da schonmal, allerdings nichts gefangen, hatte aber auch nur 2 Stunden und da muß man erstmal rausfinden wo die Fische stehen, so klein ist der Teich ja nicht, war damals hinter dieser Insel. Falls einer Infos hat, wo man da die Fische findet, immer her damit |supergri.
Dann ist der Nymindegab See für mich gestorben, wenn hier so viel negatives steht. Zeit gepart :m


----------



## troutscout (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Colonel Z schrieb:


> Der "Bauer" ist so eigentlich nicht schlecht, wie gesagt ich war da schonmal, allerdings nichts gefangen, hatte aber auch nur 2 Stunden und da muß man erstmal rausfinden wo die Fische stehen, so klein ist der Teich ja nicht, war damals hinter dieser Insel. Falls einer Infos hat, wo man da die Fische findet, immer her damit |supergri.
> Dann ist der Nymindegab See für mich gestorben, wenn hier so viel negatives steht. Zeit gepart :m


 
ja...lass mal besser die finger davon. mit dem bauern werde ich dieses mal versuchen. in der tat der see ist groß und schwer einzuschätzen wo der fisch steht. da wäre ich auch für ein paar infos dankbar....besonders tief scheint der ja nicht zu sein. bin ja ab ende juni da und in einer hütte mit wlan....werde mal berichten...glück auf!:m


----------



## anschmu (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> so hatte ich das auch in erinnerung, andreas. Wenn du sagst, "beim Bauern" ist das dann der kurz vor nymdegab (lilliford oder so ähnlich)?? wo du durch die kuhwiese musst?? hab ihn mir mal angeschaut, sah aber nicht so verlockend aus...oder irre ich mich da??;+



Ist eigentlich nicht schlecht auf der linken Seite zu beangeln , man muß halt die Alten Hasen dort ein bischen beobachten !


----------



## anschmu (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Knappe04 schrieb:


> Sind da auch oft vorbei gefahren und nie einen Angler gesehen. Da steht auch immer voll der Wind drauf. Betreiber ist die Gemeinde oder?



 Ne , der Pächter heißt Palle und wohnt auch in Nymindegab , wo der Wurmverkauf ist ! Aber wir haben ihn schon vor Jahren beobachten können , wie er beim Besatz schummelt !


----------



## troutscout (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nicht schlecht auf der linken Seite zu beangeln , man muß halt die Alten Hasen dort ein bischen beobachten !



du bist aber auch ein fuchs andreas....#6 da mein sohn immer da mal hinwollte, werden wir das diesmal in angriff nehmen. werde berichten....da wir in skodbjerge "hausen" ist aber klittens unser vorrangiges revier. lief letztes jahr recht ordentlich, pächter freundlich und fische top! 

tight lines 
meinolf


----------



## DKNoob (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

joo besitzer top   schwester kannst in die tonne treten die macht ne welle wenn du zuviel fängst. hab mich mit den besitzer unterhalten.. und ihm gesagt das des negativ auf die anlage auswirken kann ,wenn seine schwester mal wieder urlaubsvertretung macht.und sie die leute dumm an macht wenn man mal 20 stk fängt.wir haben auch schon oft gesessen und haben nix gefangen..  da wollte er ihr noch einmal bescheid geben.. aber fische wie immer top gewesen .oxriver der see am wald oben ist kleiner geheimtip.. viele kennen den garnicht und suchen den immer.(gehört auch zur oxriver anlage)schöne fische drinne


----------



## thorbs1887 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bei dem Geheimtipp haben wir dieses Jahr eine gefangen, 73cm mit 4,9 Kilo !


----------



## DKNoob (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Bei dem Geheimtipp haben wir dieses Jahr eine gefangen, 73cm mit 4,9 Kilo !



sag ich ja schöne fische^^


----------



## troutscout (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> sag ich ja schöne fische^^



wir sind schon soooo oft in der gegend gewesen, aber oxriver, da sind wir noch nie gewesen. ich glaube das nehmen wir mal ebenso in angriff wie den bauern in nymdegab. ich denke wenn man nach sondervig fährt, kann man auch mal nach oxriver fahren. zumal ich in sondervig immer den eindruck habe, dass der teich voll ist, aber nix beisst. auch die trübung des wassers macht mich immer misstrauisch. allerdings, dass muss ich fairerweise sagen, top gepflegt die anlage....da können sich die meisten deutschen anlagen mal eine scheibe abschneiden...|kopfkrat


----------



## olli3278 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Der Geheimtip-See, der auch zu Oxriver gehört, ist der Stampevej ein Stückchen weiter auf auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

joo bis oben vor dem kleinen wald rechts.


----------



## anschmu (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Und wer von euch kennt den Bjerrely See ?


----------



## troutscout (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Und wer von euch kennt den Bjerrely See ?



nö....musste googeln. ist aber vlt. auch nicht ganz "rund um den ringköbing-fjord" |kopfkrat


----------



## anschmu (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> nö....musste googeln. ist aber vlt. auch nicht ganz "rund um den ringköbing-fjord" |kopfkrat


Sind schon 45 min. Anfahrt , aber einer der schönsten und ruhigsten Seen in Dänemark .


----------



## troutscout (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Sind schon 45 min. Anfahrt , aber einer der schönsten und ruhigsten Seen in Dänemark .


 
das hätte ich auch so geschätzt mit 45 - 60 min anfahrt. wenn du da bist bzw. warst, berichte mal wie es war....bin im urlaub wohl eher ein faultier und die vielzahl der "FoPu's" macht mich bequem....:q

was ist eigentlich mit dem See am Golfplatz in Sondervig? also wenn du von HS kommst noch vor klegod...wenn Du weisst welchen ich meine....

tight lines!
Meinolf


----------



## anschmu (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> das hätte ich auch so geschätzt mit 45 - 60 min anfahrt. wenn du da bist bzw. warst, berichte mal wie es war....bin im urlaub wohl eher ein faultier und die vielzahl der "FoPu's" macht mich bequem....:q
> @ Ist schon etwas weiter , aber du hast dort morgens um 6h diene absolute Ruhe !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKNoob (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

vor klegod ist kein golfplatz von hvide sande kommend, der kommt erst nach sondervig (lodbjerghede)beim alten sparladen.ist gepflegt und hat auch grosse fische drinnen.


----------



## anschmu (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> vor klegod ist kein golfplatz von hvide sande kommend, der kommt erst nach sondervig (lodbjerghede)beim alten sparladen.ist gepflegt und hat auch grosse fische drinnen.


@ genau den hab ich gemeint , ne ausgebaggerte Kuhle !


----------



## DKNoob (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> @ genau den hab ich gemeint , ne ausgebaggerte Kuhle !



naja egal.. kann von mir aus aus auch ein tümpel sein hauptsache der fun  factor ist da,.bissel feind kontakt muss da sein.gg


----------



## troutscout (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> naja egal.. kann von mir aus aus auch ein tümpel sein hauptsache der fun  factor ist da,.bissel feind kontakt muss da sein.gg



ich glaube über den ursprung der meisten teiche brauch man sich keine illusionen machen....bagger-loch-fertig ! aber in der regel immer gepflegt und der besatz macht den Standard-deutsch-angler doch neidisch....|kopfkrat


----------



## DKNoob (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> ich glaube über den ursprung der meisten teiche brauch man sich keine illusionen machen....bagger-loch-fertig ! aber in der regel immer gepflegt und der besatz macht den Standard-deutsch-angler doch neidisch....|kopfkrat



zustimm|wavey:


----------



## Colonel Z (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich war gestern abend für 2 Stunden beim "Bauern". Zwar nichts gefangen, aber Fisch ist reichlich drin, weiß nur noch nicht so genau auf was die beißen 

Der See ist aber echt schön muß ich sagen, sehr natürlich, nicht überlaufen, da gibt es ja sogar ne Toilette, weiß nicht ob die vor 2 Jahren schon da war. Und, man kann mit 2 Ruten angeln!

Edit: Achso, danach hab ich noch kurz beim nymindegab see geschaut. Der ist ja sau teuer!!! 150 Kronen für 3 stunden will der! Seine Würmer sind ja auch nicht grade billig mit 40 Kronen.

Edit2: Apropos Würmer, weiß einer wo ich noch lebend Köder bekomme, außer in nymindegab. Hvide Sande ist klar, aber gibt es sonst noch was was näher an Bjerregard ist?


----------



## Tim1983 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Edit2: Apropos Würmer, weiß einer wo ich noch lebend Köder bekomme, außer in nymindegab. Hvide Sande ist klar, aber gibt es sonst noch was was näher an Bjerregard ist?[/QUOTE]

Beim Bauern selber gibt es auch Würmer #6


----------



## Knappe04 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wir waren vorgestern in nymindegab und haben die 150 Kronen investiert. 5 rotfedern gabs- auf Wurm. Von Forellen keine Spur.


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi zusammen.

Die kann man glaub ich auch gut im Fjord fangen 

Frau ist überredet 2016 gehts wieder zum Fjord  
Freue mich schon auf Barsch Forellen und co.

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## Colonel Z (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Edit2: Apropos Würmer, weiß einer wo ich noch lebend Köder bekomme, außer in nymindegab. Hvide Sande ist klar, aber gibt es sonst noch was was näher an Bjerregard ist?



Beim Bauern selber gibt es auch Würmer #6[/QUOTE]

Ich glaub der Kühlschrank ist gar nicht in Betrieb, oder ist da manchmal was drin? Gestern nix. Und als ich vor 2 Jahren da war, war da auch nix drin.


----------



## DKNoob (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Knappe04 schrieb:


> Wir waren vorgestern in nymindegab und haben die 150 Kronen investiert. 5 rotfedern gabs- auf Wurm. Von Forellen keine Spur.



da geht man auch nicht angeln^^ dann paar km weiter nach argab,
#h


----------



## porscher (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

in dem see beim bauern gibt es hechte über 1 meter.


----------



## Colonel Z (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Darf man die auch entnehmen? Hab da nirgends was gelesen.


----------



## thorbs1887 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Sorry das ich so bloed frage, ich habe zwar mitgelesen, aber welcher See ist denn der vom Bauern ?
Danke


----------



## Colonel Z (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Lilleford oder so heißt der, aus Norre Nebel kommend kurz vor Nymindegab, ist schwer zu sehen, liegt in so einer Kurve.


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Colonel Z schrieb:


> Beim Bauern selber gibt es auch Würmer #6



Ich glaub der Kühlschrank ist gar nicht in Betrieb, oder ist da manchmal was drin? Gestern nix. Und als ich vor 2 Jahren da war, war da auch nix drin.[/QUOTE]

Moin, 
also wenn meine Frau und ich da zum angeln waren, war der Kühlschrank immer voll. Wir fahren im Jahr ca. 3-4 mal da zum angeln hin.


----------



## thorbs1887 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Colonel Z schrieb:


> Lilleford oder so heißt der, aus Norre Nebel kommend kurz vor Nymindegab, ist schwer zu sehen, liegt in so einer Kurve.




Hat der eine kleine Insel ?
Dann habe ich ihn bei Maps gefunden


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Hat der eine kleine Insel ?
> Dann habe ich ihn bei Maps gefunden



Ja #6


----------



## Colonel Z (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



			
				

Moin schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du mir ja sicher verraten auf was die Fische da so stehen


----------



## porscher (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

wie auch in den anderen anlagen muss man viele köder probieren.


----------



## porscher (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

es gibt dort auch weissfische und schöne aale.


----------



## Knappe04 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich werd es gleich mal bei kittens bei argab probieren


----------



## Tim1983 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Colonel Z schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir ja sicher verraten auf was die Fische da so stehen



Meine Frau fängt  da immer wieder mit Käsepaste oder Knoblauchpaste an einer Posenmontage. Spinner, Spiro usw. funktioniert  aber auch gut, wie schon geschrieben wurde, probieren


----------



## Knappe04 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Argab lief super, war 3 Stunden da. 3 x 2 kg und einmal knapp an die 2. morgen gibt's endlich Fisch


----------



## troutscout (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Knappe04 schrieb:


> Argab lief super, war 3 Stunden da. 3 x 2 kg und einmal knapp an die 2. morgen gibt's endlich Fisch



ja mal kräftiges petri und glück auf!! ;-) nur noch eine woche!!!:mworauf haste gefangen???


----------



## Knappe04 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Danke  mit Teig geschleppt- halber Meter unter der Oberfläche. Die zweite Tote Rute Wasserkugel- nicht einen Biss. Aktiv angeln war angesagt ;-)


----------



## troutscout (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Knappe04 schrieb:


> Danke  mit Teig geschleppt- halber Meter unter der Oberfläche. Die zweite Tote Rute Wasserkugel- nicht einen Biss. Aktiv angeln war angesagt ;-)


 
macht eh mehr spass!!!#6werden nächste woche mal schauen was in argab so geht....gute erfahrungen haben wir immer mit auftreibenden power bait gemacht. vorfach länge 50 - 70 cm. mal schauen....was sagen denn eigentlich die preise da?

glück auf!


----------



## DKNoob (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

kleiner bericht nach 4 tagen.freitag  erster tag angekommen koffer ausgepackt.kurz nach sondervig starker wind.. 1 verhaftet.. samstag morgen nach argab... starker wind 2 stk in  2 std.sonntag kloevergaarden in 2std 6  stk limmit erreicht. nachmitags nach no.. 3stk ca 3kg das stk. gestern um 11uhr  in argab in 3 std schöne 4 stk stück.danach kam die sonne das erste mal richtig durch danach ging nix mehr .abends um 19 uhr 2 std nach no.. nüscht.

grüsse DKNoob


----------



## porscher (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

petri. kam ja doch so einiges bei dir zusammen. in kloevergaarden war ich noch nie. hört sich gut an.


----------



## troutscout (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



porscher schrieb:


> petri. kam ja doch so einiges bei dir zusammen. in kloevergaarden war ich noch nie. hört sich gut an.



seh ich genauso! respekt + petri:m kloevergarden bin ich einmal gewesen. zwar unnatürlich (weil halt künstlich) aber trotzdem schön und sauber....zumindest war sie das vor drei jahren.


----------



## DKNoob (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

gestern in argaab 5 schöne von 2,5 kilo alle geschleppt mit powerbait.. farbe jeder fisch ne andere .. also nix konstantes. gleich geht es wieder nach argaab  los. heute ist es sehr stürmisch mal schauen ob auf schlepp was geht.


----------



## Knappe04 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ja berichte mal, ich fahr heute Nachmittag mal zum oxriver, bin gespannt auf die Anlage


----------



## DKNoob (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

argaab leider  2 ausgestiegen und 2 verhaftet in 3 std.. der wind war der hammer.


----------



## troutscout (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> argaab leider  2 ausgestiegen und 2 verhaftet in 3 std.. der wind war der hammer.



o. k. du machst mich neidisch....ab samstag sind wir am start. ob es mit angeln direkt was wird weiss ich noch nicht. we will see! powerbait geht irgendwie immer....sag nochmal bitte kurz, wo die hot spots in argab dieses jahr sind. letztes jahr waren sie jeweils vor kopf (am Ende):vik:ach ja...da wir in diesem jahr unterkunftstechnisch die spülmaschine gegen wlan getauscht haben, kann ich auch vor ort die aktuellen geschehnisse verfolgen...

tight lines - glück auf!


----------



## Knappe04 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Oxriver leider nur 2 große Kälber in 4 Stunden. Haben an windgeschützten Ecken geangelt. Schöne Anlage


----------



## DKNoob (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> o. k. du machst mich neidisch....ab samstag sind wir am start. ob es mit angeln direkt was wird weiss ich noch nicht. we will see! powerbait geht irgendwie immer....sag nochmal bitte kurz, wo die hot spots in argab dieses jahr sind. letztes jahr waren sie jeweils vor kopf (am Ende):vik:ach ja...da wir in diesem jahr unterkunftstechnisch die spülmaschine gegen wlan getauscht haben, kann ich auch vor ort die aktuellen geschehnisse verfolgen...
> 
> tight lines - glück auf!



gibt es net wkrklich dieses jahr.. war am kanal. war vor kopf..

an der nerzfarm .die haben bei mir überall gebissen. 2meter vorfach grösseres bleichen am vorfach .. sunshineyellow pellet.läuft zur zeit  bei mir.schwarz/gelb grün/gelb


----------



## troutscout (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> gibt es net wkrklich dieses jahr.. war am kanal. war vor kopf..
> 
> an der nerzfarm .die haben bei mir überall gebissen. 2meter vorfach grösseres bleichen am vorfach .. sunshineyellow pellet.läuft zur zeit bei mir.schwarz/gelb grün/gelb


 
oki doki! dank dir für die tips:m werde es mal mit grün/gelb probieren....schwatt/gelb klebt so anne fingers bei mir :vik:

werde berichten....


----------



## DKNoob (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

norre nebel 5 grosse in kloevergaarden.. buuummm und gleich geht es nach argaab.


----------



## troutscout (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> norre nebel 5 grosse in kloevergaarden.. buuummm und gleich geht es nach argaab.



ey....lass noch was über!!!! |uhoh: die "stangen" liegen nun im dachkoffer...morgen gehts los!!!!


----------



## DKNoob (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

rolle schnur und haken net vergessen*fg*

soo  argaab 7 nette forellen verhaftet. alles auf sunshine yellow...ich glob morgen mache ich ne pause..hehehe..obwohl in argaab  heute neue fische  reingekommen sind.. ich glob sonntag ist erst ruhetag


gute fahrt


----------



## troutscout (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> rolle schnur und haken net vergessen*fg*
> 
> soo  argaab 7 nette forellen verhaftet. alles auf sunshine yellow...ich glob morgen mache ich ne pause..hehehe..obwohl in argaab  heute neue fische  reingekommen sind.. ich glob sonntag ist erst ruhetag
> 
> ...



Oki doki dank dir....morgen wird wohl noch nicht angegriffen


----------



## Knappe04 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Mal sehen wann wir von legoland zurück kommen, dann will ich die neuen Forellen in Argab auch begrüßen


----------



## DKNoob (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

gerade aus argab gekommen. 8 fische eingesackt. 2 grosse über 4 kilo  und die anderen 6 so um die 2 kilo.. ich würde sagen argab läuft.wieder 2 meter vorfach ein grösseres blei am vorfach.. ca 30-40 cm übern haken  powerbait gelb.und sehr langsam schleppen.


----------



## eike (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Was macht man mit soviel Fisch die Berufsfischer fangen weniger ,Nachhaltigkeit wäre hier angebracht kein Wunder das die sogenaNNTEN aNGLER SO EINEN SCHLECHTEN rUF HABEN


----------



## Naish82 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Also mir wäre das zwar auch etwas zuviel, zumal das für mich im Urlaub schwierig zu verwerten wäre...
Aber Nachhaltigkeit im Forellenpuff? 
Ehrlich jetzt?


----------



## DKNoob (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

naja eike. muss doch jeder selber wissen oder nicht .. ich hab dafür bezahlt die fische werden dafür gezüchtet.also sehe das mal entspannt. oder höre ich da neid heraus? ich für meinen teil fahre gleich wieder raus und fange meinen fisch.. ich bin da ganz entspannt das hat bei diesen fisch nicht mit nachhaltigkeit zu tun. und ich lasse dafür auch gutes geld hier.aber wenn du an den forellenseen nix fängst kann ich dir ja gerne mal ein paar tips geben.bei nachhaltigkeit würde ich mal sprechen wenn ich diese heringsangler sehe.die die fische immer weidgerecht töten und mit ihren dicken anhängern nach hause verfrachten.. da können wir gerne über nachhaltiges angeln reden.


----------



## troutscout (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> naja eike. muss doch jeder selber wissen oder nicht .. ich hab dafür bezahlt die fische werden dafür gezüchtet.also sehe das mal entspannt. oder höre ich da neid heraus? ich für meinen teil fahre gleich wieder raus und fange meinen fisch.. ich bin da ganz entspannt das hat bei diesen fisch nicht mit nachhaltigkeit zu tun. und ich lasse dafür auch gutes geld hier.aber wenn du an den forellenseen nix fängst kann ich dir ja gerne mal ein paar tips geben.bei nachhaltigkeit würde ich mal sprechen wenn ich diese heringsangler sehe.die die fische immer weidgerecht töten und mit ihren dicken anhängern nach hause verfrachten.. da können wir gerne über nachhaltiges angeln reden.



ich glaube auch, dass das eine müßige diskussion ist. Es ist ja irgendwie eine dienstleistung die bezahlt wird....und nicht zu knapp. da wären nach meiner meinung nach die nerzfarmen im hintergrund zu klitens zu hinterfragen. wer braucht noch pelz??? aber wie gesagt: Müßig! 

petri zu deinem fang!! wann warst du denn da? wir sind gut durchgekommen, konnten direkt ins haus und sind um 13 Uhr mal für 2 stunden dagewesen....nüüschte!! nicht mal einen biss#q geschleppt, mit spinner, auftreibend...nix! geschleppt allerdings an der oberfläche, bzw. mit ghost am grund. und am ersten teich, der praktisch von wällen eingesäumt...aber nu, war egal, hauptsache wieder vor Ort. heute ist ruhe tag...


----------



## DKNoob (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

morgen. ich bin um 14 uhr angefangen..im grossen see.hast mich bestimmt gesehen. hatte frau -tochter und einen schwarzen labrador bei.bin heute auch wieder ab 13 uhr am teich.aber heute alleine.


----------



## anschmu (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Was macht man mit soviel Fisch die Berufsfischer fangen weniger ,Nachhaltigkeit wäre hier angebracht kein Wunder das die sogenaNNTEN aNGLER SO EINEN SCHLECHTEN rUF HABEN


Ich fange einmal im Jahr meinen Forellen-und Heringsbedarf fürs ganze Jahr in Hvidesande !Und was hat Zucht und Kommerz in Forellenpuffs mit Nachhaltigkeit zutun .


----------



## eike (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Neid ich lach mich kaputt bin auch immer nach Norwegen gefahren da habe auch alle übertrieben was ist jetzt 15,-kg Fangbegrenzung und wenn Ihr in DK so weiter macht kommt es an den Forellenseen auch fahre auch jedes Jahr nach Hvide Sande angel auch in Klittens 3 Std und nehme eine oder zwei mit zum Grillen am Abend und wenn ich Lust habe dann vielleicht nochmal frisch auf den Tisch was macht Ihr mit den ganzen fischen das ist ja schon fast gewerblich,ich wohne direkt an der Elbe habe ca.70 km Angelfäche fangen an guten Tagen 10 Fische Zander und Hechte und nehme in der Woche vielleicht einen mit damit auch andere noch was fangen aber macht mal so weiter ihr bekommt den Angelsport schon kaputt sorry der ist schon......!!!!!!


----------



## anschmu (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Neid ich lach mich kaputt bin auch immer nach Norwegen gefahren da habe auch alle übertrieben was ist jetzt 15,-kg Fangbegrenzung und wenn Ihr in DK so weiter macht kommt es an den Forellenseen auch fahre auch jedes Jahr nach Hvide Sande angel auch in Klittens 3 Std und nehme eine oder zwei mit zum Grillen am Abend und wenn ich Lust habe dann vielleicht nochmal frisch auf den Tisch was macht Ihr mit den ganzen fischen das ist ja schon fast gewerblich,ich wohne direkt an der Elbe habe ca.70 km Angelfäche fangen an guten Tagen 10 Fische Zander und Hechte und nehme in der Woche vielleicht einen mit damit auch andere noch was fangen aber macht mal so weiter ihr bekommt den Angelsport schon kaputt sorry der ist schon......!!!!!!



Na dir haben  sie aber arg mitgespielt . Gruß ins freie Wendtland


----------



## troutscout (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> morgen. ich bin um 14 uhr angefangen..im grossen see.hast mich bestimmt gesehen. hatte frau -tochter und einen schwarzen labrador bei.bin heute auch wieder ab 13 uhr am teich.aber heute alleine.



ja stimmt...hab dich gesehen. warst praktisch der erste der am grossen teich geangelt hat, weil es ziemlich windig war#6. hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es da besser ist. der vordere war doch ziemlich ruhig. mal schauen, wir wollen gleich nochmal ein bissi die gegend erkunden....vlt. komm ich dich mal kurz besuchen und mir ein paar tips abholen wenn ich darf....

viele grüsse 
meinolf


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Eike, beim Angeln in natürlichen Gewässern halte ich Nachhaltigkeit auch für wichtig und befürworte eine selektive Entnahme. Allerdings fange ich deutlich weniger als du und habe das Dilemma selten...  

Bei einem kommerziellen Forellenteich sehe ich es aber wie die meisten hier: Der Teich hat den einzigen Zweck, relativ frisch eingesetzte Forellen wieder raus zu holen. Einen stabilen, sich selbst reproduzierenden Bestand gibt es nicht, das ist nicht so gedacht. Welchen negativen Effekt soll es also haben, wenn man an einem guten Tag richtig zuschlägt? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, was befürchtet du? Die Teiche in Dänemark sind im Allgemeinen schöner als die bei mir zu Hause und die Fische sind größer und leckerer. Wenn ich also die Wahl hätte würde ich auch lieber dänische Forellen essen und die eine oder andere z.B. an meine Eltern weitergeben. 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Knappe04 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Für manche sehen die Forellen Puffs in dk aber auch fast wie natürliche Gewässer aus....
Ich esse was ich fange, wenn etwas übrig bleibt geht es mit nach Deutschland und wird mit Freunden abends am Grill gemütlich verspeist.


----------



## DKNoob (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Neid ich lach mich kaputt bin auch immer nach Norwegen gefahren da habe auch alle übertrieben was ist jetzt 15,-kg Fangbegrenzung und wenn Ihr in DK so weiter macht kommt es an den Forellenseen auch fahre auch jedes Jahr nach Hvide Sande angel auch in Klittens 3 Std und nehme eine oder zwei mit zum Grillen am Abend und wenn ich Lust habe dann vielleicht nochmal frisch auf den Tisch was macht Ihr mit den ganzen fischen das ist ja schon fast gewerblich,ich wohne direkt an der Elbe habe ca.70 km Angelfäche fangen an guten Tagen 10 Fische Zander und Hechte und nehme in der Woche vielleicht einen mit damit auch andere noch was fangen aber macht mal so weiter ihr bekommt den Angelsport schon kaputt sorry der ist schon......!!!!!!



naja hört sich aber so an. ok. du gehst 3 std in argab angeln .nimmst 1-2 stk mit nach hause.. was ist wenn du einen lauf hast.. und fängst 10??  jetzt erzähl mir nicht die schmeisst du wieder rein??

und wo bitte ist das gewerblich??jeder fisch den ich fange esse ich und meine familie.. junge  diese diskussion wird mir leider ein wenig zu dumm. sorry. und wenn ich 200 forellen mit nach deutschland nehme  und sie im ganzen jahr an meiner familie verschenke sollte dir das doch egal sein.  ich verstehe da deine aufregung nicht.. ich wünsche dir aber trozdem petri heil.


----------



## DKNoob (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> ja stimmt...hab dich gesehen. warst praktisch der erste der am grossen teich geangelt hat, weil es ziemlich windig war#6. hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es da besser ist. der vordere war doch ziemlich ruhig. mal schauen, wir wollen gleich nochmal ein bissi die gegend erkunden....vlt. komm ich dich mal kurz besuchen und mir ein paar tips abholen wenn ich darf....
> 
> viele grüsse
> meinolf




heheh genau .wir waren die einzigen oben im see^^.ich schau mir aber immer erst den teich an. und achte drauf wo bewegung unter der oberfläche ist.. wenn die oben dümpeln beissen die eh net aber drunter sind immer welche am schwimmen... ja kannst gerne vorbei schauen.. wenn du zeit findest. 

gruss heiko


----------



## troutscout (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> heheh genau .wir waren die einzigen oben im see^^.ich schau mir aber immer erst den teich an. und achte drauf wo bewegung unter der oberfläche ist.. wenn die oben dümpeln beissen die eh net aber drunter sind immer welche am schwimmen... ja kannst gerne vorbei schauen.. wenn du zeit findest.
> 
> gruss heiko



Oki doki....war nett zu quatschen....ich hoffe du hast nachher noch ein paar "nachhaltige" steelheads verhaften können ...vlt. treffen wir uns ja noch und dann angeln wir einen aus.


----------



## derkleine (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin, bin im gelobten Land angekommen, heute um 6-9 Uhr in Klegod nix gekriegt. 

Hab gehört Sondervig soll besser laufen. Wer hat noch Tipps die in der Nähe liegen?(von Klegod)


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Argab oder Oxriver sind von dir aus noch recht gut erreichbar. Zu Fängen kann ich nix sagen, ich lese sehnsüchtig von daheim aus die Urlaubsberichte...


----------



## Carsten_ (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Oxriver, nicht weit weg von Ringkobing ist wirklich eine hübsche Anlage, war da im Frühjahr.
 Etwas natürlicher gestaltet und fließende Abschnitte, mehrere, verbundene Seen...
 War aufgeräumt, mit Sanitär, Ausnehm-Station und Räucherservice.


----------



## DKNoob (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> Oki doki....war nett zu quatschen....ich hoffe du hast nachher noch ein paar "nachhaltige" steelheads verhaften können ...vlt. treffen wir uns ja noch und dann angeln wir einen aus.


ja sehe ich genau so war nett mit euch. jaa ich hab 3 stk mit genomen habe nachhaltig geangelt.. wollte ja erst nicht^^aber wo die sonne wech war.. kamen die bisse.auf springgreen.. der bekannte hatte auch noch 2 stk mit genommen. wir sehen uns sicherlich.. #h


----------



## troutscout (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ja sehe ich genau so war nett mit euch. jaa ich hab 3 stk mit genomen habe nachhaltig geangelt.. wollte ja erst nicht^^aber wo die sonne wech war.. kamen die bisse.auf springgreen.. der bekannte hatte auch noch 2 stk mit genommen. wir sehen uns sicherlich.. #h



ja dickes petri#6sah ja erst nicht so gut aus.....aber "nachhaltig" fischt sich ja immer gut! werden morgen früh mal zum kloevergaarden für 2 stunden fahren....mal gucken ob die 2 stunden diesmal was hergeben. mal schauen ob du was dringelassen hast. wenigstens mal nen biss wäre ja schon schön|bigeyes


----------



## DKNoob (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

dann mal viel petri..bin bestimmt ab mittag in argab..kommt morgen neuer fisch.


----------



## derkleine (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Frage: kann man am Oxriver ne Karte für 2 Ruten kaufen und eine dem Sohn geben? Oder ist das pro Person?


----------



## Armin0406 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wie ich es in Erinnerung habe kannst du deinem Sohn eine Karte mit ermäßigten Preis kaufen. Wenn nicht kaufst halt deinem Sohn eine "eigene Karte"


----------



## DKNoob (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

eigentlich nur für eine persohn .. wie alt ist den dein kind.. der besitzer ist sehr nett und eigentlich auch sehr kulant.. spreche ihn doch einfach mal darauf an.


----------



## derkleine (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ist schon 13, ich frag mal unschuldig an


----------



## troutscout (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

nochmal kurz bericht von heute. kloevergaarden (nr. nebel) nachhaltig gefischt sprich eine gefangen (sohnemann) und gleich heute abend gegrillt (sehr lecker). von heiko (dknobb) motiviert noch mal nach klittens...und was soll ich sagen, 1,5 stunden heiko beim fangen zugeguckt |evil: war zwar bewegung im wasser es war aber kein steelhead zu überreden....

tja....weiter GEht's |supergri


----------



## DKNoob (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

uiui lief nix mehr schade.. naja morgen ist ein neuer tag ...du fängst auch noch.meine truhe läuft über.


----------



## Knappe04 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

War heute Abend bis halb elf in Argab, leider nicht ein Biss. Hab es mit schleppen versucht, nix. Die Fische waren aber da und dümpelten vor sich hin/ auch wenn der Köder direkt vor der Nase baumelte keine Reaktion. Der Besitzer kam und bedauerte mich  er hatte heute wohl 100kg besetzt. Ich versuche es morgen noch einmal.


----------



## DKNoob (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ahja vergessen gestern zu posten 4 schöne forellen in argab  überlistet.auf ein neues.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri Heil! Du räumst ja echt ab! Ich bin im September in Argab, mal schauen ob der Teich dann immer noch gut läuft. Hab bisher an den Forellenteichen in DK nur mäßig gefangen... Hab aber eher mit der Spinnrute gefischt, da das zu hause am Teich nicht erlaubt ist. Ich glaube, ich sollte es mal mehr mit Teig versuchen.. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

joo läuft ganz ordentlich.wir waren gestern mit 4 familien vor ort. und fast jeder hatte gefangen.. troutscout war auch da.. hatte sich hinterher da hin gesetzt wo wir sassen.. aber bei ihm lief leider nix. keine ahnung worann das liegt.das bei den anderen nix lief.. ich nutze ne 3,90 feder..0,22er gorillaz . schwimmenden spiro..2 meter vorfach und ca 30-50 cm variierend ein etwas grösseres blei am vorfach.. powerbait ist immoment unterschiedlich.. gelb .. grün.. schwarz rot man muss halt testen.und schleppen bis zum umfallen.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Danke für die Beschreibung! Fischst du eher am Rand entlang oder quer übern Teich? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ich war gestern in der ecke an der nerzfarm.. habe aber auch aus der mitte gefangen.


----------



## DKNoob (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

kurzer bericht. sehr warmes wetter..minnimale ausbeute.. 2 forellen verhaftet.in argab.. zeit 3 std.


----------



## troutscout (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kurzer bericht. sehr warmes wetter..minnimale ausbeute.. 2 forellen verhaftet.in argab.. zeit 3 std.



war heute in lodbjerg hede (oberhalb golfplatz in sondervig)...2 stden....nix#q im teich selber war reichlich bewegung. ist eigentlich auch ein schöner teich mit klaren wasser. über waren die kameraden die im wasser standen und gekeschert haben...incl. anfüttern. waren von der fraktion die auch das kleinste rotauge verwerten....|krach: in anbetracht der witterung wird es wohl nicht leichter...ich mach mal pause! dknobb's montage ist wohl das gängigste im augenblick...denk dran deine karre nicht zu überladen!!! #hglück auf mein JunGE!


----------



## Knappe04 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

An die Argab Profis- bei diesem kaiserwetter sind die Forellen eher beissfaul oder? Wollte so gerne nochmal vor Freitag hin, aber ich denke das bringt nicht viel oder?


----------



## troutscout (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Knappe04 schrieb:


> An die Argab Profis- bei diesem kaiserwetter sind die Forellen eher beissfaul oder? Wollte so gerne nochmal vor Freitag hin, aber ich denke das bringt nicht viel oder?



versuch es einfach...sei früh da und finde den richtigen platz. es geht m. e. eigentlich immer was, aber eher morgens, als nachmittags...viel glück bzw. petri heil!


----------



## lucabenji (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo,
 wann wird in Klittens eingesetzt , glaube Mittwoch und ?
 ist das noch so ?
 Auch letztes Jahr haben wir bei solchen Wetter gefangen ......
 Werden dieses Jahr ab 08.08. wieder für 2 Wochen vor Ort sein.
 LG
 Markus


----------



## DKNoob (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> versuch es einfach...sei früh da und finde den richtigen platz. es geht m. e. eigentlich immer was, aber eher morgens, als nachmittags...viel glück bzw. petri heil!



heheh bei mir ist es anders rumm gewesen.^^bin zu faul morgens aus dem bett zu steigen.. war in den 14 tagen gerade mal 2 ml um 5uhr  am teich.hab in argab eigentlich immer gefangen.. und wenn es nur die obligatorischen 2 waren. 

@lucabenji jaa ist imer noch so.wenn genügend angler dort waren.

und ja letztes jahr war bombe.. kannst dieses jahr leider nicht mit vergleichen.. ich habe jetzt nicht genau gezählt ich globe ich bin jetzt  bei ca 60stk+-5 angekommen.. reicht.schöne filets mit dabei.einmal werde ich noch fahren .. denke ich mal*grübel* oder 2 mal^^


----------



## DKNoob (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

soo noch einmal ein kleiner bericht. hatte heute mal spasses halber den sondervig tümpel beangelt.. und muss euch sagen schöne 10 stk in 3 std verhaftet.......das dingen läuft.. sind viele mit 10 und mehr vom teich verschwunden.


----------



## troutscout (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> soo noch einmal ein kleiner bericht. hatte heute mal spasses halber den sondervig tümpel beangelt.. und muss euch sagen schöne 10 stk in 3 std verhaftet.......das dingen läuft.. sind viele mit 10 und mehr vom teich verschwunden.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ich schätze du musst dein Gepäck hier lassen...petri   wo haste gestanden? Alt bewährte Technik? Wollte Freitag morgen mal hin....


----------



## DKNoob (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> DKNoob schrieb:
> 
> 
> > soo noch einmal ein kleiner bericht. hatte heute mal spasses halber den sondervig tümpel beangelt.. und muss euch sagen schöne 10 stk in 3 std verhaftet.......das dingen läuft.. sind viele mit 10 und mehr vom teich verschwunden.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lucabenji (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> troutscout schrieb:
> 
> 
> > geh morgen früh.. heute wurde eingesetzt.. ich werde freitag mittag auch nochmal gehen.. aber die fische verschenke ich dann..frau ist schon stinkig haben kein platz mehr.#h
> ...


----------



## DKNoob (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

haben auf jedenfall nicht gestunken^^ das war schonmal viel wert.von der grösse sage ich mal 1.5-2 kg.vorne am steg lief früher mal supi.. ich geh nur noch nach hinten.. rechts oder links ich  habe hinten links gesessen.


----------



## Colonel Z (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bin noch gar nicht dazu gekommen hier reinzuschreiben, dass ich an meinem letzten Urlaubstag doch noch Erfolg hatte |supergri.
Also, letzten Freitag habe ich es dann doch noch zum Oxriver geschafft und konnte in 3 Stunden 2 schöne Forellen fangen. Naja, was heißt in 3 Stunden, eigentlich war das so in der ersten halben Stunde, ich hatte sogar beim ersten Wurf schon eine dran, habe ich aber leider im Drill verloren, der Fisch hatte gekämpft wie sonst was, gab ordentliche Wellen auf dem Wasser . Als es dann aber plötzlich wärmer wurde und die Sonne richtig rauskam ging gar nichts mehr, nichtmal mehr Barsche, die kamen dann aber wieder in der letzten halben Stunde, leider nur sehr kleine.
Die Fische kamen dann direkt noch auf den Grill im Ferienhaus, bevor es dann abends heimwärts ging. Von der Qualität waren die Fische sehr gut.


----------



## DKNoob (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

kurzer bericht....nix gefangen weil ich net angeln war*gg*viel zu anstrengend.


----------



## troutscout (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kurzer bericht....nix gefangen weil ich net angeln war*gg*viel zu anstrengend.



du wirst alt und gehst dem ärger mit deiner frau aus dem weg#h war heute mit sohnemann nochmal bei klittens (argab)....es geht bergauf, wir konnten 3 verharften (45-47 cm) und 2 gingen ins kraut...#calles geschleppt, mit schlepppose bzw. die eine auf heikos wundermontage...waren vor kopf am kleinen teich. 

da die kleine morgen reiten möchte.....morgen früh mal 2 stunden sondervig antesten...we will see! aber WIR sind die GEilsten :m

p. s. waren im meer schwimmen, herrlich ;-)


----------



## DKNoob (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

petri.. läuft jA   langsam. ich mache morgen nochmal 3 std  argab. mal schauen was ich mit den 10 forellen mache die ich fange*gg*sondervig hinten links rechts oder direkt vor kopf . kollege war heute morgen und hatte 7 stk direkt vor kopf.

morgen ist mein abschluss angeln.. wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten noch einen schönen urlaub dir und deiner familie.. und viele viele forellen .. und scheiss auf nachhaltiges  angeln am forellensee nimm mit was du bekommen kannst..

glück auf.


----------



## derkleine (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo in die Runde!

Jemand Tips für Oxriver?


----------



## troutscout (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> petri.. läuft jA   langsam. ich mache morgen nochmal 3 std  argab. mal schauen was ich mit den 10 forellen mache die ich fange*gg*sondervig hinten links rechts oder direkt vor kopf . kollege war heute morgen und hatte 7 stk direkt vor kopf.
> 
> morgen ist mein abschluss angeln.. wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten noch einen schönen urlaub dir und deiner familie.. und viele viele forellen .. und scheiss auf nachhaltiges  angeln am forellensee nimm mit was du bekommen kannst..
> 
> glück auf.



dank dir erstmal, wir haben ja jetzt noch eine woche und da geht es dann hoffentlich richtig los#6kommt gut in die heimat und pass auf dass der fisch nicht auftaut...

waren dann heute in sondervig ab ca. 9:00 Uhr für 2 stunden...je stunde eine|gr:aber besser als nix|supergri3 schöne haben wir versemmelt, die waren allerdings mehr oder weniger in die schnur geschwommen. egal, es ging nur schleppen, wobei eine anzahl > 10 gekeschert wurde (nicht wir)...:c

glück auf & gute fahrt euch!!!#h


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Da bekommt man ja auch Lust freue mich auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## DKNoob (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

so noch mal ein  letzter bericht von argab.. in 4 std 8 grosse verhaftet auf gelb knoblauch ganz flach geschleppt.die kommen in den kühlschrank.morgen früh in die steroboxen.. mit den gefrorenen.heute nacht um 4 geht es richtung heimat und in die hitze *würg* allen noch ein petri heil vieleicht sehen wir uns ja mal wieder. troutscout war nett dich kennen gelernt zu haben.. und noch ein petri heil. und schöne  sonnige urlaubstage


----------



## troutscout (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> so noch mal ein  letzter bericht von argab.. in 4 std 8 grosse verhaftet auf gelb knoblauch ganz flach geschleppt.die kommen in den kühlschrank.morgen früh in die steroboxen.. mit den gefrorenen.heute nacht um 4 geht es richtung heimat und in die hitze *würg* allen noch ein petri heil vieleicht sehen wir uns ja mal wieder. troutscout war nett dich kennen gelernt zu haben.. und noch ein petri heil. und schöne  sonnige urlaubstage



oki doki....danke und dito!!! #6 kommt gut heim in die verbotene stadt #h bei dem ganzen fisch musst du doch klamotten hierlassen:g werde es dann nächste woche weiter versuchen und berichten. als erstes testen wir mal den teich beim bauern bei nymdegab. wollten wir immer mal ausprobieren..würde auch lieber nach klittens, aber sohnemann wollte den immer mal ausprobieren...

also machts gut und gute fahrt ! glück auf !|supergri


----------



## troutscout (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

mal kurz zur info...gestern 2 stunden am nachmittag klittens / argab, eine überredet, sprich sie sprang uns vor die füsse und töchterchen war schnell genug mit dem fuss (kein scheiss)...#q

heute mittag lilleford, nymindegab (von nr. nebel) in rchtg. nymindegab auf der rechten seite (beim Bauern) auch nix....

heute am spätnachmittag, heringe an der schleuse gefangen...|supergri


----------



## derkleine (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Lief noch mit den Heringen? Schön!


----------



## troutscout (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



derkleine schrieb:


> Lief noch mit den Heringen? Schön!



ja lief noch ganz gut! die größe ließ zwar zu wünschen übrig, aber wir hatten trotzdem noch reichlich spass....die etwas größeren haben wir eingesackt die kleineren hat otto für die pfanne mitgenommen. haben auch noch blei versenkt...oh mann. #q


----------



## Colonel Z (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> heute mittag lilleford, nymindegab (von nr. nebel) in rchtg. nymindegab auf der rechten seite (beim Bauern) auch nix....



Habt ihr denn wenigstens Fische gesehen? Denn voll ist der Teich normalerweise, nur beißt da nix so wirklich, hatte da mit einem gesprochen der ne Tageskarte hatte, der hatte früh morgens eine gefangen und dann abends noch eine gekeschert vor den Füßen, ansonsten nix.


----------



## troutscout (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Colonel Z schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn wenigstens Fische gesehen? Denn voll ist der Teich normalerweise, nur beißt da nix so wirklich, hatte da mit einem gesprochen der ne Tageskarte hatte, der hatte früh morgens eine gefangen und dann abends noch eine gekeschert vor den Füßen, ansonsten nix.



also fisch war genug da, sowohl in argab bei klittens als auch "beim bauern"....von fischmangel kann nicht die rede sein, war bis jetzt bei fast allen seen so. aber an den haken haben wir sie nicht bekommen. kann aber mit dem heissen wetter zu tun haben, denn es kreisten sehr viele an der oberfläche. vlt. ist es jetzt durch das kühlere wetter ja besser....auf jedenfall viel glück dabei und petri heil. kannst ja mal berichten....#6


----------



## DKNoob (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> also fisch war genug da, sowohl in argab bei klittens als auch "beim bauern"....von fischmangel kann nicht die rede sein, war bis jetzt bei fast allen seen so. aber an den haken haben wir sie nicht bekommen. kann aber mit dem heissen wetter zu tun haben, denn es kreisten sehr viele an der oberfläche. vlt. ist es jetzt durch das kühlere wetter ja besser....auf jedenfall viel glück dabei und petri heil. kannst ja mal berichten....#6


läuft immer noch nix bei euch? also steh ja noch mit  kumpel in kontakt.. der fängt zur zeit sehr gut in no.. am oberen see am wald...freitag war es auch warm habe da noch 8 stk verhaftet.. habe samstag morgends gezählt 70 stk haben wir mitgenommen.aber kurios war es schon.. haben viele nix gefangen.

grüsse an die blau weisse zecke*gg du weisst ja warumm es nicht läuft?? 

nur kucken nicht anfassen.lol.


----------



## troutscout (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

grüsse an die blau weisse zecke*gg du weisst ja warumm es nicht läuft?? 

nur kucken nicht anfassen.lol.[/QUOTE]

bla bla bla...heiko! WIR sind die GEilsten:vik:ist in der tat komisch, ist aber nicht der weltuntergang. werden morgen nochmal den test in sondervig machen. das wetter ist mehr bedeckt und nicht mehr so warm....wahrscheinlich wird es mein blauweisser-fopu-teig es morgen richten und wir sind die köniGE!

viele grüsse in die heimat und nach lüdenscheid aus dem URlaub!#h


----------



## troutscout (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> läuft immer noch nix bei euch? also steh ja noch mit  kumpel in kontakt.. der fängt zur zeit sehr gut in no.. am oberen see am wald...freitag war es auch warm habe da noch 8 stk verhaftet.. habe samstag morgends gezählt 70 stk haben wir mitgenommen.aber kurios war es schon.. haben viele nix gefangen.
> 
> grüsse an die blau weisse zecke*gg du weisst ja warumm es nicht läuft??
> 
> nur kucken nicht anfassen.lol.



kleines update, waren heute vormittag 2 stunden in sondervig und konnten eine regulär verhaften. schönes teil mit 57 cm. ansonsten lief nix am teich....|evil:

was interessant war, hab deinen kumpel aus bielefeld (hab vergessen ihn nach dem namen zu fragen) getroffen. hab ihm von so einer zecke berichtet, die die ganzen teiche leerfängt...wusste sofort wer gemeint ist#6

haben nett gequatscht....aber nach dem warmen wetter läuft noch nicht wirklich wieder was.|uhoh:

bestell ihm schöne grüsse!!! werde noch einmal vermutlich am donnerstag bei klittens angeln. der muss aber dringend entkrautet werden....


----------



## DKNoob (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> kleines update, waren heute vormittag 2 stunden in sondervig und konnten eine regulär verhaften. schönes teil mit 57 cm. ansonsten lief nix am teich....|evil:
> 
> was interessant war, hab deinen kumpel aus bielefeld (hab vergessen ihn nach dem namen zu fragen) getroffen. hab ihm von so einer zecke berichtet, die die ganzen teiche leerfängt...wusste sofort wer gemeint ist#6
> 
> ...


hehehehe wo hast ihn getroffen am sondervig teich? war das  einer mit sonnenbrille??dann war es der frank.den hatte ich vor fast 8 jahren in dänemark kennen gelernt  und ich hab ihn das forellen angeln beigebracht. hahah der kam an dem tag wo ich ihn kennengelernt habe mit heringspaternoster am forellenteich.. junge junge. hab ihn dann eine montage gemacht.. der hatte 3 mal geworfen und sofort eine forelle gefangen.. da fing die freundschafft an.das ist normal auch ein killer mit den forellen.und schön das ihr auch einen gefangen habt. petri... und jaa versteh ich nicht das er kaum was am teich macht.in argab. ich denke aber auch das es die wärme ist.. letzten freitag war die wassertemperatur in argab bei fast 23 grad.. viele tote forellen lagen am rand wo die möwen sich drüber gefreud hatten^^

aber ich muss eingestehen .. letztes jahr war es einfacher forellen zu überlisten.. dieses jahr war es harte arbeit..


----------



## troutscout (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> hehehehe wo hast ihn getroffen am sondervig teich? war das  einer mit sonnenbrille??dann war es der frank.den hatte ich vor fast 8 jahren in dänemark kennen gelernt  und ich hab ihn das forellen angeln beigebracht. hahah der kam an dem tag wo ich ihn kennengelernt habe mit heringspaternoster am forellenteich.. junge junge. hab ihn dann eine montage gemacht.. der hatte 3 mal geworfen und sofort eine forelle gefangen.. da fing die freundschafft an.das ist normal auch ein killer mit den forellen.und schön das ihr auch einen gefangen habt. petri... und jaa versteh ich nicht das er kaum was am teich macht.in argab. ich denke aber auch das es die wärme ist.. letzten freitag war die wassertemperatur in argab bei fast 23 grad.. viele tote forellen lagen am rand wo die möwen sich drüber gefreud hatten^^
> 
> aber ich muss eingestehen .. letztes jahr war es einfacher forellen zu überlisten.. dieses jahr war es harte arbeit..



ja...in sondervig am put and take  und mit der sonnenbrille stimmt auch. er erzählte die ein oder andere geschichte, wie ihr so zusammengekommen seid...und über euren "männerstammtisch" im Mai|supergri war echt ganz nett zu quatschen, er wollte heute noch nach argab, weiss aber nicht ob er das gemacht hat, da das wetter hier nicht mehr so gut ist und es regnete. bestell ihm mal schöne grüsse! donnerstag fahr ich vlt. noch mal nach argab, abschlussangeln:cmal gucken evtl. nehmen wir ja doch noch den einen oder anderen fisch mit nachhause ;-)


----------



## derkleine (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Konnte zwei aus Oxriver mitnehmen. Leider konnten 4 weitere Bisse nicht verwandelt werden.


----------



## DKNoob (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> ja...in sondervig am put and take  und mit der sonnenbrille stimmt auch. er erzählte die ein oder andere geschichte, wie ihr so zusammengekommen seid...und über euren "männerstammtisch" im Mai|supergri war echt ganz nett zu quatschen, er wollte heute noch nach argab, weiss aber nicht ob er das gemacht hat, da das wetter hier nicht mehr so gut ist und es regnete. bestell ihm mal schöne grüsse! donnerstag fahr ich vlt. noch mal nach argab, abschlussangeln:cmal gucken evtl. nehmen wir ja doch noch den einen oder anderen fisch mit nachhause ;-)


viel glück.. und ja ist ein nettes kerlchen und  die mai runde bei uns immer wieder lustig*gg*grüsse werde ich ihn ausrichten.. wenn ich ihn mal erreichen kann^^

@ derkleine  super petri.#6


----------



## derkleine (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

@DKnoob Petrie Dank


----------



## troutscout (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



derkleine schrieb:


> Konnte zwei aus Oxriver mitnehmen. Leider konnten 4 weitere Bisse nicht verwandelt werden.



auch von mir...dickes petri#h ich schätze nur,  mit den raubzügen ist es jetzt vorbei! #cdas wetter wird ja nicht besser!


----------



## derkleine (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Evtl morgen früh im Regen zu Sondervig. 6 Uhr.


----------



## troutscout (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



derkleine schrieb:


> Evtl morgen früh im Regen zu Sondervig. 6 Uhr.



petri heil!! gegen den wind kommste nicht und mit dem wind fliegste vermutlich zu weit#taber vlt auch der richtige zeitpunkt für dicke fische....

so wie es jetzt aussieht, werden wir vermutlich schon morgen fahren. es macht keinen sinn nach den tagen noch auf besseres wetter zu hoffen....leider !


----------



## derkleine (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri Dank! Der frühe Angler hat den Fisch gefangen. 

Wir waren allein am See in Sondervig und haben rechts neben dem Steg gestanden. Geworfen mit dem Wind und mit Teig konnten wir vier Klopper verhaften! 3 Kg, 3 Kg, 3,5 Kg und 1,5 Kg! Yeah!!


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri Heil! Alleine zu sein hab ich in Dänemark noch nie geschafft. Die Kombination aus schlechtem Wetter und früher Stunde hat wohl funktioniert... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## troutscout (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ja dann petri & glückwunsch....da habt ihr alles richtig gemacht!! dann bleibt die truhe zum glück ja nicht soooooooo leer |supergri wir haben unsere raubzüge jetzt offiziell beendet...#t wobei von raubzügen kann nicht wirklich die rede sein...


----------



## derkleine (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri Dank! Bin zufrieden mit den Fängen. Gefrierfach ist ziemlich voll. [emoji16]

Bis auf die nicht verwandelten Bisse bei Oxriver und die Hänger an der Schleuse ist es ja gut gelaufen.


----------



## DKNoob (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

petri derkleine.

in argab kippt der see.. habe gehört das er gestern 50 forellen abgekeschert hat alle veerendet.. sogar die stichlinge schwimmen in  rückenstellung.tjaa passiert wenn man den see nicht entkrautet.


----------



## rainzor (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> petri derkleine.
> 
> in argab kippt der see.. habe gehört das er gestern 50 forellen abgekeschert hat alle veerendet.. sogar die stichlinge schwimmen in rückenstellung.tjaa passiert wenn man den see nicht entkrautet.



Ich würde eher sagen, das passiert wenn man zu viele Fische in einen Tümpel schmeißt, die da nicht rein gehören.
Kraut=Wasserpflanzen produzieren Sauerstoff (zumindest bei Licht).

Gruß
RAiner


----------



## derkleine (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

In Sondervig war heute alles noch bestens. Wasser hätte klarer sein können, kann ich bei dem Wind aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## DKNoob (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, das passiert wenn man zu viele Fische in einen Tümpel schmeißt, die da nicht rein gehören.
> Kraut=Wasserpflanzen produzieren Sauerstoff (zumindest bei Licht).
> 
> Gruß
> RAiner



aber nachts nicht.. und wenn du wüstest wieviel kraut da drinne ist.. bald mehr als wasser.#q fing letzten freitag schon an.. da lagen schon einige am rand ich muss aber auch sagen das in argab das wasser sehr warm war fast 23 grad.. waren auch nicht viele angler dort obwohl nrw  ferien hatte. viele angler schreckt das viele kraut ab. aber er wollte ja diesen monat entkrauten..wäre schade um diese anlage ich geh da gerne angeln.. bis zum oktober hat er ja zeit.. dann bin ich wieder daaaaaa^^


----------



## troutscout (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> petri derkleine.
> 
> in argab kippt der see.. habe gehört das er gestern 50 forellen abgekeschert hat alle veerendet.. sogar die stichlinge schwimmen in  rückenstellung.tjaa passiert wenn man den see nicht entkrautet.



moin heiko! frank sagte gestern dass er noch abends dahin wollte. eigentlich wollte ich noch vobeischauen, ob es bei ihm wenigstens läuft....wenn es eingermaßen wetter morgen ist, wollte ich da morgen früh vorbei, aber ich glaube ich lass das lieber und fahr entweder nach sondervig oder nach benni...

glück auf!


----------



## derkleine (9. Juli 2015)

Die Fische beißen in Sondervig schon ab 6.30 Uhr :-D

Troutscout, wenn Du nochmal losziehst Petri!
VG,
Jan


----------



## sCoPeXx (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Der Frühe Angler die Forellen.  
Ich bin meisten von 06 - 08 am Wasser  und da geht fast immer was nur raus bekommen muss man sie noch.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## derkleine (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bei mir waren Bienenmaden und PB Farbe Sunshine Yellow, Chatreuse oder Spring Green kombiniert mit Schwarz die Bringer. Alles mit Knoblauchgeruch.

Aggressiv geführt und alle paar Sekunden ein Stop, damit der Köder absinkt.

Oder auch mal liegen lassen.


VG,
Jan


----------



## DKNoob (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



derkleine schrieb:


> Bei mir waren Bienenmaden und PB Farbe Sunshine Yellow, Chatreuse oder Spring Green kombiniert mit Schwarz die Bringer. Alles mit Knoblauchgeruch.
> 
> Aggressiv geführt und alle paar Sekunden ein Stop, damit der Köder absinkt.
> 
> ...


yellow lief in argab auch.


und troutscout jute heimfahrt.. kommt gut und gesund zu hause an.bin ab dem 3 oktober wieder vor ort. mal schauen was dann geht.


----------



## troutscout (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> yellow lief in argab auch.
> 
> 
> und troutscout jute heimfahrt.. kommt gut und gesund zu hause an.bin ab dem 3 oktober wieder vor ort. mal schauen was dann geht.



dank dir....waren freitag morgen noch in argab und sohnemann konnte noch 2 schöne steelheads verhaften. vattern war "0":cist argab denn jetzt entkrautet?

sind dann aber auch mittags losgefahren, da das wetter nicht besser wurde. sind nu wieder in der heimat und warten halt wieder ein jahr...#t

allen die noch oben verweilen! schönen urlaub noch...


----------



## DKNoob (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

joo der alltag hat uns wieder. wie schaut es vor ort aus ?? läuft was an den seen??


----------



## troutscout (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> joo der alltag hat uns wieder. wie schaut es vor ort aus ?? läuft was an den seen??



jau das würde mich auch mal interessieren....der aufprall in der realität war heftig...#q


----------



## anschmu (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutscout schrieb:


> jau das würde mich auch mal interessieren....der aufprall in der realität war heftig...#q



mensch Männer ihr ward schon vor Ort , ich werde es dies Jahr nicht schaffen nach Hvidesande , nur Maloche !#q


----------



## DKNoob (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

jo schade .. 

aber kein forellenangler an den seen schade.  

ab dem 3 oktober bin ich wieder vor ort.hoffe das er in argab das mit dem kraut unter kontrolle bekommen hat.


----------



## lucabenji (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wir sind in 2 Wochen wieder Vorort und werden berichten.
 LG


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich bin im September oben. Zähle schon die tage... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## troutscout (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

IHR seid die GEilsten:mbin am 07.07.2016 wieder vor Ort#c


----------



## tobi86 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde in etwa 3 Wochen zum ersten mal in der Gegend sein. Um genau zu sein in Sondervig. Ich habe schon viel hier gelesen und hab aber mal ein/ zwei Fragen an die Runde.
Zum einen: Hat sich das Problem der "gekippten" Teiche, von denen hier berichtet wurde, wieder normalisiert?
Zum zweiten: Hier wird viel vom "Bauern" gesprochen. Wer ist das bzw. wo ist die Anlage?

Danke für eure Antworten

Beste Grüße aus Niedersachsen


----------



## troutscout (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



tobi86 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich werde in etwa 3 Wochen zum ersten mal in der Gegend sein. Um genau zu sein in Sondervig. Ich habe schon viel hier gelesen und hab aber mal ein/ zwei Fragen an die Runde.
> Zum einen: Hat sich das Problem der "gekippten" Teiche, von denen hier berichtet wurde, wieder normalisiert?
> ...



moin!
zu den gekippten  teichen kann ich dir leider nicht den aktuellen stand sagen. der "teich beim bauern" liegt vor ca. 2 km vor nymindegab wenn du von nr. nebel kommst. du musst praktisch über ne kuhweide gehen um dort hinzukommen. heisst meine ich "lillefjord" oder so...kannste auch mit 2 ruten angeln. ist nicht einfach und was besetzt wird (wie bei allen anderen teichen auch) weiss (in diesem fall) nur der bauer|supergri


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ich bin auch 2016 erst wieder oben... siehe Signatur...... noch sooooo lang


----------



## Michael_05er (3. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Noch fünf Wochen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucabenji (3. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

:vik::q|supergri#6:vik: noch 5 Tage.


----------



## anschmu (3. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Noch fünf Wochen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Bitte berichten , was läuft ! Schaffe es dies Jahr wohl nicht mehr nach HS !


----------



## Mark-->HH (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

In der letzten Woche war es eher mau. Zumindest in Søndervig und in dem Nebensee vom Oxriver. Wollen heute nochmal auf der großen Anlage von No angreifen...
Muss vorher aber wohl einen Außenborder am Auto montieren, sowie es im Moment regnet... #q :c


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi zusammen.

Ihr werdet mich warscheinlich für verrückt erklären.... 
Aber meine Frage macht es sinn eine spezielle Forellenrute zukaufen....
Normal nutze ich zum schleppen Feederruten.
Jetzt da  nächstes Jahr wieder Forellenknechten auf dem Programm steht dachte ich mir ob das nicht ein besseres Gefühl an so einer Rute ist.

was ist eure Meinung dazu ?

Und welche Rolle könnte dazu passen?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Klar bist du verrückt. Wie soll das denn mit nur einer speziellen Forellenrute gehen? 
Ich habe eine Matchrute und eine Tremarellarute und eine schwerere Sbirolinorute und eine UL-Spinnrute... Mit einer Feeder hab ich es noch nicht versucht.


----------



## jpdombrowsky (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Da hast du wohl recht aber was ist die ultimative Waffe  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ok der Tapatak test ist in die hose gegangen


----------



## derkleine (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ne mittlere Colmic Mamba kostet wenig und ist ungeheuer Stabil.

Hab mit ner 3er in No und Sondervig gefischt. Man muss aber die Bremse leicht einstellen, um die großen Forellen nicht zu verlieren. Logo.


----------



## DKNoob (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

also ich schleppe nur mit ner federrute 3,90m und alles supi..jeder zupper ist meiner gewesen gg


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich hab 3,30 bisher war es aureichend...  vielleicht lag es auch an der 4000 Sargus das dass drillfeeling nicht gut war.

gruss Patrick


----------



## derkleine (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Die Mamba hat 3,90 und macht mir Spaß. Einfach mal beim Händler in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Die 4000er Sargus ist super, aber für Forelle zwei nummern zu groß... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Im Rhein ist sie Bombe nur fürs Forellenfischen zu scwergängig durch das SG ... schauen wir mal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (4. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

jede 4000er ist zu gross  für forelle ich nutze ne 2000er


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> jede 4000er ist zu gross  für forelle ich nutze ne 2000er


Das dachte ich mir auch aber ich nutze selbst auf einer light spinnrute ne 3000

ich sollte mich vorm nächsten urlaib eher um ne gute Rolle als um ne neue Rute kümmern. (mensch das sind Probleme 

gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Mini-Rollen und fische am Forellenteich z.B. mit einer 3000er Ryobi Applause oder 2500er Balzer metallica Rollen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich denke die Eierlegendewollmilchsau wird es nicht geben...

Eine Rolle mit
Kopfbremse 

Salzwasserbeständig (da ja auch mal in HS auf Platte und Aal gefeedert wird)

Ersatzspule für 0.35 Mono für das Fischen am Rhein

Robust

leichtgängig...


Kennt da jemand nen guten Kompromis ? 

was machen eigentlich die Forellen in Aargab und umgebung ? 

Gruss Patrick

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorbs1887 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Spro zalt arc in 7400.
Frontbremse, Salzwasser tauglich. 
Da bekommst locker 120m 0.35 Mono drauf 
Für 82euro


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ist das nicht auch eine 4000er Größe? Bis auf das "leichtgängig " trifft das meiner Meinung nach auch auf die Sargus zu.


----------



## sCoPeXx (5. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Denke auch.... Ich bin mit der RedArc sehr zufrieden Spro macht gute Rollen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorbs1887 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Die zalt ist echt unschlagbar im Preis Leistungsverhältnis !

Die fischt sich echt super !


----------



## ManiPike (6. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ist jemand diese oder nächste Woche in Söndervig/Klegod/Klittens/Oxriver unterwegs? wenn ja, Meldungen


----------



## lucabenji (6. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



ManiPike schrieb:


> Ist jemand diese oder nächste Woche in Söndervig/Klegod/Klittens/Oxriver unterwegs? wenn ja, Meldungen



Werden ab Samstag 14 Tage da sein.:vik:


----------



## tobi86 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Guten Abend,

ich werde ab dem 15. vor Ort sein:vik:

Mal sehen was läuft!


----------



## lucabenji (9. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo,
 so waren gestern bei Klittens angeln, konnten 2 Forellen in 2 Stunden verhaften.
 Es ist nicht mehr verkrautet wurde ordentlich gepflegt, und unter der Brücke ist ein Sauerstoffrad angebracht.
 LG


----------



## DKNoob (9. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

petri.. 2 für den anfang ist top.

und danke.. gut zu wissen das die den see entkrautet haben. freu mich da noch mehr auf den oktober


----------



## lucabenji (10. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So heute geht's nach Klittens......


----------



## Michael_05er (10. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Schön dass der Teich gesäubert wurde. Werde in vier Wochen auch mal hingehen. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucabenji (11. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Waren gestern bei Klittens, Wassertemp. 24°C Sauerstoffgehalt 105
4 Stunden nichts gefangen, es wurde auch nichts eingesetzt, die Forellen sind alle an der Brücke am Sauerstoffrad.....
Es wurde auch von anderen nichts gefangen.


LG


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

An der Brücke darf nicht geangelt werden, stimmts? Ist natürlich fies!


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ja im Kanal ist es verboten zu fischen.. musst halt kurz davor werfen und dann schleppen... . passiv auftreibend könnte auch klappen oder um 4 da sein wenn es noch frisch ist  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucabenji (11. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Die Forellen sind direkt an der Brücke keine Chance,
 es schwimmen auch keine Forellen am Rand entlang egal wo wir haben alles versucht, wir fangen dort immer unsere Fische, wenn Forellen drin sind.
 Aber wenn keine eingesetzt werden, lohnt es sich dort zur Zeit nicht.
 Es waren bestimmt ca. 15-20 Angler dort und kein Fisch.
 LG


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

krass.. ich fahre lieber zum oxriver  morgens da verteilt es sich eigentlich immer gut. 
ok ich bin auch immer erst im September oben.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucabenji (12. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So...... zurück von Sondervig,
konnten in 3 Stunden mit 2 Angeln 10 Stück verhaften lief zumindest für uns Super, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Tolle Fische. 
LG
Markus und Luca


----------



## porscher (12. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

sind doch schöne fische. so bis ca. 2 kg, oder täuscht das bild?


----------



## lucabenji (12. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ja, so um die 2kg.


----------



## DKNoob (13. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

petri guter fang.


----------



## lucabenji (14. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Heute auch wieder Sondervig.......


----------



## prinz1980 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri zu den Fischen, wo hast du die gefangen, im vorderen See oder im hinteren? war am Dienstag am See und hatte in 3 Stunden nichts, nicht mal ein zupfer.


----------



## troutscout (16. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen, wo hast du die gefangen, im vorderen See oder im hinteren? war am Dienstag am See und hatte in 3 Stunden nichts, nicht mal ein zupfer.



..ich würde mal tippen: Hinten vor Kopp! #6


----------



## Bking1340 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin moin,
Ich bin ab 3.10 oben für 2 wochen bin mal gespannt was so geht! Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust sich mal zum angeln treffen #h 

Gruss Peter


----------



## eike (16. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

bin am überlegen ob ich noch eine Woche mit 4 Kids hochkomme geht schon wieder was in Klittens oder Lodberg Hede die lassen keine ruhe die Kinder


----------



## lucabenji (16. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wir waren vorne rechts, hinten haben wir nur eine gefangen.
 Gestern waren wir nochmal und hatten 2 Forellen fangen können.
 2 sind uns noch kurz vorm Keschern entwischt.
 LG


----------



## lucabenji (16. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Klittens geht zur Zeit nicht,  man sieht auch keine Forellen am Rand schwimmen, es ist zu warm dort. Schaue ich in 2 Tagen nochmal nach ob Forellen eingesetzt wurden.


----------



## iceage (16. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

wir sind auch ab dem 3.10 in Lodberg Hede


----------



## DKNoob (16. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

bin auch ab 3.10 wieder daaaa


----------



## Bking1340 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Coole sache. Mein dad meine frau und ich haben mal hvide sande schleuse, mole, fopu in nymindegab beim bauer und evtl. Mal brandungsangeln vor. Wir sind in klegod fast gegenüber vom fopu. Da werden wir sicher auch mal eingrätschen. Falls jemand bock hat mal ein bißchen zusammen zu angeln kann man sich gerne austauschen.


----------



## iceage (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Coole sache. Mein dad meine frau und ich haben mal hvide sande schleuse, mole, fopu in nymindegab beim bauer und evtl. Mal brandungsangeln vor. Wir sind in klegod fast gegenüber vom fopu. Da werden wir sicher auch mal eingrätschen. Falls jemand bock hat mal ein bißchen zusammen zu angeln kann man sich gerne austauschen.



Hallo..Waren letztes Jahr auch in Klegod direkt gegenüber vom fopu,haben uns in diesen Jahr aber für Lodberg Hede entschieden um näher am oxriver zu sein.

 v.g. iceage |wavey:


----------



## Jüü (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo zusammen !
Ich hab hier schon des öfteren vom Oxriver gelesen,mich würde ja mal interessieren wo genau diese Anlage liegt.ich habs bestimmt schon mal gelesen,bin aber erlich gesagt zu faul zu suchen.es wäre toll wenn es mir jemand verraten würde.Wir sind ab 29.08. für zwei Wochen in Bjerregard.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Jüü schrieb:


> .ich habs bestimmt schon mal gelesen,bin aber erlich gesagt zu faul zu suchen.


Deine Ehrlichkeit rührt mich  Ich hab mal Google für Dich angeworfen: Oxriver. Ist nordöstlich von Ringköbing, also in etwa einmal quer über den Fjord von Euch aus. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Tach nördlich von Ringköbing etwas ausserhalb von No.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jüü (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ich danke dir,sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus.Da werde ich dann bestimmt auch mal ein paar gemütliche Stunden verbringen. #:
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Jüü (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bei Klittens soll es ja z.Z. nicht so gut aussehen,bin da eigentlich gerne zum fischen hingefahren.Die Forellen dort haben uns immer sehr gut geschmeckt.Nicht so modrig wie von wo anders.
Grüße Jürgen M.


----------



## Norgeguide (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hey Freunde,
bin ab Sonnabend dort vor Ort.
Schade das es bei Klittens nich so gut aussieht, werde mich davon mal überzeugen und hinschauen.
Im letzten Jahr dort supi gefangen, allerdings in den Osterferien.
Im Sommer war ich noch nie da oben.
Werde bei Zeiten dann mal berichten.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## benzy (17. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo,
ich bin aktuell vor Ort und war gestern mal bei Klittens vorbeischauen. Unter der Brücke stand ein Sauerstoffrad und davor eine Menge guter Fische! Alle aber dort  im Brückenbereich wo man nicht fischen darf. Die vier Angler die am fschen waren sahen sehr erfolglos aus!
In den Becken in Hvide Sande war kein einziger Angler und auch kein Fisch zu sehen! Bei dem Bauern in Lonne waren die letzten beiden Tage öfter mal Leute am fischen aber ob da was raus gekommen ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## thorbs1887 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin Männers,
Für mich wird's wohl dieses Jahr noch ganz spontan ein paar Tage nach Bjerregard gehen.
Gibt's es ein paar Meldungen und den umliegenden sehen ?

Danke,
Thorben


----------



## Bking1340 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hey hey,

Sind ja doch viele ab dem 3ten in DK... Wie gesagt falls interesse besteht kann man sich gerne zum angeln treffen und nen bissl schnake und nen Øl zumassen trinken und natürlich angeln :q


----------



## eike (25. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo gibts was neues von Klittens


----------



## benzy (25. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo gibts was neues von Klittens



vorgestern-schön grünes Wasser und am Sauerstoffrad war nicht ein Fisch zu sehen. Die Angler die gegen Mittag vor Ort waren sahen sehr erfolglos aus!


----------



## Norgeguide (29. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Freunde,
wieder zurück aus Dänamark, leider.
Zu den angesprochenen Seen die hier so rumschwirren kann ich zu 6 Teichen was sagen.
Oxriver,Lodbjerg Hede, Sondervig,Klegod,Klittens,Hvide Sande.

Oxriver-
nicht geangelt nur besucht, ca 10 Angler vor Ort, selten einen Fisch oben gesehen. Am einlauf saß ein Belgier mit Frau und Sohn. 10 kleine (250-300g) und 1 große (1500-2000g).
Ein anderer Angler hatte 3 große und ne kleine.

Lodbjerg Hede-
schöne große Forellen am Springen, aber nix gefangen, nicht ein Biß. 2x da gewesen und alles versucht. Flach, tief, schleppen, Tremarella, Fliege am Spiro, nix. Auch andere nix.

Sondervig-
eigentlich müssten die Fische schon aus dem Teich schauen wenn man sieht was gefangen wird und was eingesetzt worden ist. Wenn es den stimmt, was ich stark bezweifel.
In der Zeit wo ich jetzt oben war sind nach den Aufzeichnungen 650kg Fisch besetzt worden, in einer Woche.
Habe jeden Tag den Abfalleimer kontolliert. Wenn in der Woche 100kg rausgekommen sind ist das viel.
Habe dort 7x geangelt mit insgesammt 10 Fischen von 800-3500g.Viele sind als Schneider nach haus. Alle auf Tremarella. Fisch ist genug drin man muss nur die jagenden Fische finden, und die stehen zur Zeit in der Mitte des Teiches ganz oben, und ob die dann beißen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Klegot/
nicht gefischt, aber auch dort ist einiges an Fisch gesprungen. Beste Stelle das Wasserrad.Wasser ist klarer wie in Sondervig.
Ein Kumpel von mir war zwei mal da und hat 3 Forellen gefangen (800g 2x/ 3500g 1x).

Hvide Sande-
Die Salzwasser Teiche an der Schleuse sind Tot. Angeblich sollen Fische besetzt worden sein, habe aber nicht eine gesehen. Spart euch das Geld.

Klittens
Tja, das war ja mal mein Lieblingsteich.
Es fehlt ungefähr ein halber Meter Wasser. Algen, Kraut und grünes Wasser. Ich bin in der Woche zwei mal dort gewesen und um die gesamte Anlage gelaufen. Habe nicht einen Fisch gesehen ( doch, Stichlinge).
Habe dort im letzten Jahr im April 28kg reines Filet mit nach Hause genommen. Keine Ahnung was da los ist.

Ingesammt haben alle Teiche mit warmen Wasser zu kämpfen und man muss sich seinen Fisch schon hart erarbeiten. Ich bin vor allem wegen den großen Forellen dort oben denn die Filets kann man super kalt räuchern. Ich habe in der Woche 6 Fische um 800g , 2 von 1200-1500g und zwei von 3000-3500g gefangen. Eigentlich bin ich schon zufrieden denn es haben viele Angler wesentlich weniger gefangen als ich.
Hoffe ich konnte eine kleine Mometaufnahme von dort oben rüber bringen, und wer fragen hat, einfach fragen.
Gruß
Norgeguide#h


----------



## thorbs1887 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Das nenne ich mal einen ausführlichen  Bericht !

Danke dir !!


----------



## eike (30. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo weiss jemand was mit dem Teich in Klittens passiert ist das es dort nichts mehr an Forellen gibt und das Wasser so schlecht aus sieht !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silke 67 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich bin neu im board habe fuer meinen vater und stammtisch ein haus in tingodden gebucht im Oktober sie wollen forellen angeln aber so groessere über 2 kg zum kalt raeuchern ich hatte ja klittens gedacht deshalb habe ich dort auch das haus gebucht nun habe ich gelesen das klittens im moment nicht geht koennt ihr mir tipps für andere anlagen geben in der nähe


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi  Silke,

Herzlich willkommen hier.
Klittens ist ne gute Adresse. Ich kann das aus der entfernung selber schlecht beurteilen. Ich glaube aber das sich bis Oktober die lage komplett ändert. Mehr wind mehr sauerstoff mehr regen mehr wasser... usw. Empfehlungen gibt es hier im thread viele einfach mal Blättern. 
z.B. Oxriver, Søndervig, Klegød Stauning usw.  Mein Favorit ist Oxriver... leider etwas weit zum fahren... und seit dem die Anlage sooo gehypt wurde nicht mehr soo gut. Ich geniesse dort die weitläufigkeit fast,.( leider nur fast )wie in der Au ☺

Da hat aber jeder seine Favoriten.


----------



## Michael_05er (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Danke für den Bericht, Norgeguide! Ich denke auch, dass bis Oktober noch einiges wieder besser werden kann. Ich bin aber schon ab Samstag oben, da wird es wohl immer noch mühsam sein. Ich hab mich entschieden, wenig Forellenkram mitzunehmen. Werde wohl mal mit der Spinnrute zum Oxriver gehen, aber mehr nicht. Bin kein Forellenprofi, und da wäre es im Moment mehr als zäh. Dann lieber andere Angelei versuchen...
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Das denke ich auch... Barsche im Ringkøbingfjord sind immer klasse. Bist von Aargab ja ruckzuck in Nyminndegab oder Bork Havn  

Gruss Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Genau, Barsch und Makrele sind meine Zielfische für den Urlaub. Will aber eher rund um Ringköbing angeln, den Hafen mal ins Visier nehmen


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Da gibt es ein tolles Youtube Video Der Hafen ist ein gutes Gebiet  muss mal schauen wie das heist 

* edit 
Gefunden: Die Angel Chaoten Dänemark

Es gibt 2 Videos  Tag 1 und 2

Gruss Patrick


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eike (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Michael kannst doch mal bitte in Klittens vorbei schauen und berichten das wäre schön


----------



## Michael_05er (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Klar, liegt ja vor der Haustür, da werde ich schon mal schauen.


----------



## Jüü (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hej,ich bin z.Z.vor Ort.Ich hab es heute mal für 2 Stunden bei Klittens probiert,allerdings nur mit Wobbler und Spinner,war nichts zu holen.die Wasserqualität ist schon wieder besser.Es wurde 2 Tage lang Fjordwasser in die Teiche gelassen,sie sind wieder voll.Forellen wurden auch reichlich eingesetzt.Gefangen wurden auch wieder, laut Aussage anderer Angler schöne Forellen.
Man sieht auch wieder jede Menge Fisch durch die Teich ziehen.
Ich versuchs jedenfalls morgen wieder.
Grüße Jürgen M.


----------



## Norgeguide (31. August 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Nee ne,
das hätte er sich auch eine Woche früher einfallen lassen können, und nich erst wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin.


----------



## eike (5. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo gibt es schon etwas positives von Klittens


----------



## thorbs1887 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Klittens und klegod gestern grünes Wasser wie die Wiese drum


----------



## DKNoob (6. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

naja klegod lohnt eh nicht mehr... aber ist ja nüscht los wa??lang ist ja nicht mehr bis oktober ..


----------



## eike (7. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So fahren jetzt letzte Woche imSeptember mit 4 Kidies hoch wenn Klittens nichts geht habt Ihr Tipps an welchen Forellenteich dann zu gehen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anschmu (7. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> So fahren jetzt letzte Woche imSeptember mit 4 Kidies hoch wenn Klittens nichts geht habt Ihr Tipps an welchen Forellenteich dann zu gehen!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ja den Bjerrely See bei Videbaek , wunderschöner See , mußt nur mal 45 Minuten fahren . Lohnt sich aber auch für die Kids !


----------



## derkleine (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ganz evtl fahren wir auch im Oktober nach Bork Havn. Welche empfehlenswerten Seen gibt es dort in der Nähe?


----------



## Mark-->HH (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Stauning Fiskesø ist nicht sooo weit weg...

Gesendet von meinem SM-J100H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benche (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Skaven Fiskesoe ist nah dran :m


----------



## strunz2 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Da fällt mir auch noch Foersum ein!!
Würde allerdings Stauning immer favorisieren!!!|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## eike (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Naja falls Klittens nichts wird wegen des Wassers oder der Fischlosigkeit muss ich wohl 50 km fahren würde dann Stauning anvisieren wie tief ist der Teich und gibt es besonders gute Stellen bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## DKNoob (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

also wenn an klittens nix geht ,,dann oxriver .  wo im sommer noch jut lief war kurioser weise söndervig put and take.auch nicht zu verachten ist kloevergaarden  .


----------



## troutscout (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> also wenn an klittens nix geht ,,dann oxriver .  wo im sommer noch jut lief war kurioser weise söndervig put and take.auch nicht zu verachten ist kloevergaarden  .



da hat er recht der heiko! hab's mit eigenen augen gesehen#6


----------



## Bking1340 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Gibts powerbait mässig farben wo immer gehn oder ist das immer ein lotterie spiel? Ich geh mal davon aus sbirolino ist standard...


----------



## strunz2 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Oxriver: keine Frage!!:l
Klovergaarden: kenne ich nicht, habe aber in die Setzliste geschaut. Kann nicht gut frequentiert sein. Wird also davon 
abhängig sein, wann ich nach dem Setzen die Anlage besuche.
Sondervig: Brrrr. :c:c:c Da schüttelt es mich! Hab mich aber dazu 
hier oft genug geäußert!


----------



## Michael_05er (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Gelber powerbait mit Knoblauch Aroma wäre meine erste Wahl. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

da geh ich mit sunshine yellow mit Garlic oder chattreuse mit Garlic 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Project Jewell (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bin grade in Søndervig und wollte eigentlich heute früh vier Stunden zum Put & Take gehen.
Eigentlich geht's dort erst zum Sonnenaufgang los und dieser sollte heute gegen 6:45 Uhr sein. Als ich gegen 6:30 Uhr auf den Parkplatz fuhr, standen dort schon 12 Fahrzeuge und der kleine vordere Teich war rundum schon mit 8-9 Anglern besetzt. Auch am großen Teich standen schon 4-5, und ich hab nur die rechte Hälfte gesehen.
Da alle schon am angeln waren, müssen die schon mindestens ne halbe Stunde vor Ort gewesen sein.
Hält man sich nicht mehr so an die Regeln oder wie kommt das?

Bin dann wieder los und werde es heute Abend mal versuchen.


----------



## strunz2 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Um einmal etwas Positives zu Sondervig zu schreiben:
Die Regel mit dem Sonnenaufgang wird an den anderen Anlagen 
auch nicht eingehalten.
Nur, wenn schon zu dieser Zeit so viele Leute vor Ort sind, dann
kann sich ja jeder vorstellen wie es während der "erlaubten
Zeiten" aussieht und welche Folgen dies für einen "Angler" mit sich bringt.
Es wird übrigens heute Abend bis in die Dunkelheit nicht anders aussehen!
Sondervig ist der hochfrequentierteste Touri-Puff weit und breit!

Für "Angler" gibt es ganz andere Möglichkeiten!!


----------



## Bking1340 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Damit meinst du sicher Meer, Fjord und die flüsse


----------



## eike (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

da es so aussieht das in klittens nichts geht kann mir jemand tipps und  gute stellen in stauning verraten muss dann die 50 km fahrt in kauf nehmen aber einmal werde ich auch sondervig versuchen weiss jemand wie tief die teiche dort sind


----------



## DKNoob (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

zu stauning kann ich nix sagen..  sondervig sehr flach, glob die tiefste stelle ist hinten rechts im 2ten teich an der bank die fest steht. hat eine kleine kuhle davor. glob da ist so um die  180cm  der rest naja denke mal 1-1,3 meter. hehe naja wie gesagt ich hab es im sommer erlebt.wen wo anders nix lief ging es in sondervig.. lassen wir mal dahin gestellt ob der teich top ist oder nicht.früher war dort fang garantie.und zu dem sunshineyellow ja knoblauch war gut im sommer aber auch sunshine yellow mais. war in klittens der renner aufjedenfall gelb. und wie mein freund troutscout schon sagte  es geht immer was.. man muss das gewisse etwas noch haben.... und das nennt sich glück gg und klittens schau ich mir mal in 3 wochen an.. mal sehen ob des wirklich so schlimm ist.


----------



## eike (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Jo das wäre schön weil ich die letzte Woche im Oktober fahre dann kann ich von Dir ja hören wo was geht klittens wäre gut da kann ich zu Fuss hin gehen


----------



## strunz2 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich meine auch Forellenseen! 
Davon gibt es nämlich nicht nur die hier immer wieder angesprochenen in Sondervig, Klegod oder Klittens. Natürlich sind
diese von den Ferienorten am besten erreichbar, aber für ein paar
Kilometer mehr bekommt man Alternativen, die auch weit weniger
stark frequentiert sind, vor allem mit weniger Touris!!
Leider leidet auch die Super Anlage in No immer mehr unter 
dieser Spezi! Aber wie gesagt, es gibt noch Alternativen!
Blättert mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da hat Anschmu z. B.
Bjerrely genannt! Geile Anlage, dort waren wir im Frühjahr.
Den ganzen Morgen an dem See zwei andere Angler gesehen.
Da steh ich doch glatt ne halbe Stunde früher auf.


----------



## anschmu (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Project Jewell schrieb:


> Bin grade in Søndervig und wollte eigentlich heute früh vier Stunden zum Put & Take gehen.
> Eigentlich geht's dort erst zum Sonnenaufgang los und dieser sollte heute gegen 6:45 Uhr sein. Als ich gegen 6:30 Uhr auf den Parkplatz fuhr, standen dort schon 12 Fahrzeuge und der kleine vordere Teich war rundum schon mit 8-9 Anglern besetzt. Auch am großen Teich standen schon 4-5, und ich hab nur die rechte Hälfte gesehen.
> Da alle schon am angeln waren, müssen die schon mindestens ne halbe Stunde vor Ort gewesen sein.
> Hält man sich nicht mehr so an die Regeln oder wie kommt das?
> ...



Regeln gelten bei Anglern nur für andere :m


----------



## DKNoob (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Jo das wäre schön weil ich die letzte Woche im Oktober fahre dann kann ich von Dir ja hören wo was geht klittens wäre gut da kann ich zu Fuss hin gehen


 ja ich werde berichten.... ich werde aber auch kloevergaarden ansteuern .. sehr kleiner put and take..  hat bis 7 std fangbeschränkung von 6 fischen.. aber  auch wie schon erwähnt  ich habe dort sehr gut gefangen  auch wenn laut der liste einmal nur die woche eingesetzt wurde.. bin ich im sommer immer mit den 6stk nach hause gegangen.. ich war 3 mal dort. und jedesmal für 3std..  ich kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren.. ich fange immer meinen fisch.. ka wieso das so ist.. .. leute sassen im sommer am klittens  hinten an der nerzfarm. ich mich dazu gesellt.. gefragt ob was ging..  die  sagte 2 std hier und läuft nix.. powerbait drauf 2 mal geworfen und es hat gerappelt. mir taten die andere leute schon leid .. hatte dort  innerhalb 2 std 7 stk. aber wie gesagt.. das gewisse glück gehört dazu. nicht jeder tag und urlaub ist gleich.. man muss natürlich auch was für den fang tun.. nicht immer auf einer stelle bleiben auch mal bissel den see umrunden.. und schmeiss am rand entlang in die mitte .. irgendwo halten sich die brüder schon auf. da fängt man an jeden tourisee das mir egal ob einheimische nur angeln oder nur deutsche da sind.. solange der fisch gut ist und man fängt.. warumm sollte man was anderes ausprobieren.. halt meine meinung.


----------



## strunz2 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Tja, genau da liegt doch das Problem. Häufig muss man wandern und die 
Trutten suchen!! Sag mir doch mal wie du das in Sondervig machst??
Jagst du die anderen alle zum Teufel?


----------



## troutscout (9. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ich fange immer meinen fisch.. ka wieso das so ist.. .. leute sassen im sommer am klittens  hinten an der nerzfarm. ich mich dazu gesellt.. gefragt ob was ging..  die  sagte 2 std hier und läuft nix.. powerbait drauf 2 mal geworfen und es hat gerappelt. mir taten die andere leute schon leid .. hatte dort  innerhalb 2 std 7 stk. aber wie gesagt.. das gewisse glück gehört dazu. nicht jeder tag und urlaub ist gleich.. man muss natürlich auch was für den fang tun..
> 
> da kann ich dem heiko nur recht geben...der aktive fängt den fisch, wobei eine auftreibende montage bis dato auch immer gefangen hat....kloevergarden ist ein schöner kleiner teich....viel spass euch, beneide euch!!#h


----------



## DKNoob (10. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Tja, genau da liegt doch das Problem. Häufig muss man wandern und die
> Trutten suchen!! Sag mir doch mal wie du das in Sondervig machst??
> Jagst du die anderen alle zum Teufel?




auch in sondervig wirst du lücken finden..obwohl du an  bestimmten stellen genügend fisch vorfindest.das war mal mein lieblingsteich.. aber diese zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.. da hab ich in 3 std auch schonmal 30 stk gefangen mit einer rute.. aber lang lang ist es her.wie gesagt teich ist gepflegt.. wer da angeln gehen möchte soll dort angeln gehen.. zur not gehe ich dort auchmal für 2-3 std angeln..aber dann muss an meinen teichen wo ich angeln gehe nix laufen.aber das ist selten gg



troutscout schrieb:


> .
> 
> viel spass euch, beneide euch!!#h



 ja danke dir  der bielefelder ist auch vor ort. wird wieder lustig.. vieleicht sehen wir uns ja nächstes jahr in dk.. oder vieleicht mal hier ..in der ecke.


----------



## strunz2 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Vorweg: Ich war in Sondervig schon ähnlich erfolgreich, kenne die Stellen und genau wie du fange ich immer meinen Fisch. 
Berufsbedingt kann ich immer nur in den Herbst- und Osterferien vor Ort sein. Dann findet man in Sondervig keine Lücken!!
Jedenfalls keine um den Fisch zu suchen. Ich jedenfalls habe keine
Lust die drei Meter Platz, die dann jeder hat, nochmal zu teilen,
indem ich mich in die "Lücke" stelle, zumal einer meiner beiden
Nachbarn garantiert seine Posenmontage mit den von mir mehrfach angesprochenen Kabelbäumen bestückt hat. Bei den
Abständen kann sich jeder vorstellen, was bei einem guten Biss mit meinen 16er Vorfächern passiert. Nein, nein, red nichts gut was nicht gut zu reden ist. Sondervig mag den Touris vorbehalten bleiben, da gibt es rund um den Fjord besseres
im Dutzend, wenn man ein paar Kilometer auf sich nimmt.
Aber jeder so wie er es mag. :l:l


----------



## DKNoob (12. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

dann sag mir mal bitte welcher see gut ist und nicht von touris besucht wird.


----------



## strunz2 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Alle  Seen auf der Ostseite  des Fjordes sind schon alleine deshalb weniger
von dieser Spezies frequentiert, weil es dort wesentlich weniger
Ferienhäuser gibt und die lieben Touris die weiten Wege von
der Küste scheuen.
Aber ich kann dir gerne ein paar nennen. Pilgaard oder Munkbro
oder Baekmarksbro oder Foersum oder Bjerelly aber auch NO.
Am Oxriver ist zwar immer Betrieb, aber die meisten sind Angler
und bei der Weitläufigkeit der Anlage kann man wirklich wandern, ohne andere zu stören.


----------



## DKNoob (12. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Alle  Seen auf der Ostseite sind schon alleine deshalb weniger
> von dieser Spezies frequentiert, weil es dort wesentlich weniger
> Ferienhäuser gibt und die lieben Touris die weiten Wege von
> der Küste scheuen.
> ...



naja ok. dachte du hätest jetzt den ultimativen tip. in no hab ich schon jede menge fisch gefangen.. in der ferienzeit auch überlaufen. da ich ja nicht mehr ferien gebunden bin.und ausserhalb der ferien fahren kann.sehe ich eigentlich alle teiche entspannt entgegen auch sondervig.ich war im juni in söndervig(häuschen) und konnte ganz entspannt in argab angeln. nur dänen dort gewesen. auch no und sondervig waren leer.


----------



## sCoPeXx (12. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

No war vor ein paar Jahren ein geheim Tip mitten im August war ich bis um 9 allein. Seit dem das alles so gepuscht wurde ist der See zwar immer noch gut aber wenn ich um 5 komme und die Hotspots alle schon dicht sind macht das alles kein Spass mehr.
Man muss immer schauen und das beste draus machen.


----------



## DKNoob (12. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> No war vor ein paar Jahren ein geheim Tip mitten im August war ich bis um 9 allein. Seit dem das alles so gepuscht wurde ist der See zwar immer noch gut aber wenn ich um 5 komme und die Hotspots alle schon dicht sind macht das alles kein Spass mehr.
> Man muss immer schauen und das beste draus machen.




joo gibt ein paar begehrte plätze in no gg ...strudel.. am parkplatz ein und auslauf oben am see wo die hütte ist gg immer schnell vergeben.


----------



## anschmu (13. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> joo gibt ein paar begehrte plätze in no gg ...strudel.. am parkplatz ein und auslauf oben am see wo die hütte ist gg immer schnell vergeben.



Meinst du No oder Oxriver ?


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Oxriver ☺


----------



## strunz2 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

No oder Oxriver?  Wo liegt der Unterschied?
Oder soll ich Stampevej 3 oder Stampevej 8 schreiben?#c#c#c


----------



## DKNoob (13. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

oxriver wird unter den anglern auch nur als no bezeichnet. obwohl er ja ausserhalb von no liegt gg.stampvey 3 finden viele nicht.. das ist der see oben am wald ..die zufahrtstrasse weiter durch, bis oben rechts der wald kommt.

wie gesagt noch 3 wochen dann hoffe ich biegt sich dierute wieder.


----------



## strunz2 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Sag ich ja! Glaube aber dass der obere See Stampevej 8 ist!
In drei Wochen? Also ab 03.10??
Dann könnte man sich sehen. wir sind dann auch vor Ort!!


----------



## DKNoob (13. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

jo ab dem 3ten bin ich vor ort.  ahja nochmal geschaut hast recht 8 gg


----------



## Bking1340 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Dito bin auch oben vielleicht lässt sich ja was arangieren|wavey:


----------



## anschmu (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Kenne noch einen Teich in No , da gab es den Oxriver noch nicht !


----------



## strunz2 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Meinst du Hovring So?


----------



## anschmu (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Meinst du Hovring So?



Ja , wenn du mal wieder unten bist , schau mal ob da was passiert ist , wie ich das letzte mal da war ,waren sämtliche Bäumen drumherrum gefällt worden . Sah verheerend aus 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## strunz2 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wie sagt der Kaiser? Schaun mer mal!

Werde ich natürlich tun. Ist ja gerade um die Ecke.
Aber: Warst du da mal fischen?


----------



## anschmu (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Wie sagt der Kaiser? Schaun mer mal!
> 
> Werde ich natürlich tun. Ist ja gerade um die Ecke.
> Aber: Warst du da mal fischen?



Das letzte mal ist bestimmt schon 4 Jahre her , danach wie gesagt waren die Bäume gefällt und auch kein Besatz mehr gemacht worden .
So vor 10 Jahren war ich dort öfter und wir haben immer gut gefangen ! 
Schau mal ob da überhaupt noch was geht !


----------



## strunz2 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Kommst du noch hoch?
Oder dieses Jahr nur Arbeit?:c:c:c


----------



## anschmu (14. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus? Kommst du noch hoch?
> Oder dieses Jahr nur Arbeit?:c:c:c


Leider nur Arbeit bis Jahresende , vielleicht nächstes Jahr !


----------



## Bking1340 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hey ihr forellenjäger,
Können mir die spinnfischer hier ein paar spinner und wobbler nennen die gut fängig sind für den fopu und evtl. Auch fjord auf barsch! Welche grösse brauch ich 2? Ein paar namen konnte ich schon in erfahrung bringen wie:
Crankbait ghost
Meppes black fury
Was könnt ihr sonst noch empfehlen bin da nimmer up to date  danke euch im voraus.


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi ich habe mit mini Wobblern im Fjord immer gut gefangen auch im Forellensee.
Ich nutze Lucky Craft Pointer 48mm oder den 67 Squirrel von Ilex...  Spinner habe ich immer alle dabei von 00 bis 4 und Teste mich durch. 
Das letzte Jahr habe ich aber nur auf geschleppten Teig im Forellensee gefangen. Dies mag aber auch daran liegen das ich mich mehr auf diese Technik konzentriert hab und die Spinnköder seltener zum Einsatz gekommen sind


----------



## strunz2 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Meiner Ansicht nach ist dies eine Frage des Wetters. Ich selbst
bevorzuge ne Fliegenrute oder Spirolinos mit  PowerBait, seltener
Bienenmaden. 
Mein Sohn sieht das anders. Sobald es ordentlich windig wird
und der See richtige Wellen fährt, fliegt der Power Bait in die 
Ecke. Jetzt sind Wobbler gefragt und zwar 5 - 7 cm Rapalas
als Bach- oder Regenbogenimitate. Meist sind wir dann absolut chancenlos!! Dies gilt eigentlich für jeden See!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bin am 19.11 oben, vielleicht läuft man sich über den Weg.
Ansonsten werde ich berichten :l:k


----------



## Benche (16. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Bin am 19.11 oben, vielleicht läuft man sich über den Weg.
> Ansonsten werde ich berichten :l:k



November die beste Zeit zum angeln, kaum Gäste, keine Ferien und einige Seen hat man für sich alleine. Wassertemperaturen sind da auch top. Letztes Jahr hat sichs richtig gelohnt für uns dort :g


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ja das stimmt mag die Ruhe, kein Stress, leere Strände und hoffentlich gute Fänge. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## strunz2 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Am 19.11. sind aber einige Seen schon geschlossen,
 z. B. Stauning.
Auch anderswo dürfte der Besatz stark nachlassen. Das
muss natürlich gute Fänge nicht ausschließen. Werde deine Berichte aufmerksam verfolgen. Wünsche auch dir viele Trutten!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Am 19.11. sind aber einige Seen schon geschlossen,
> z. B. Stauning.
> Auch anderswo dürfte der Besatz stark nachlassen. Das
> muss natürlich gute Fänge nicht ausschließen. Werde deine Berichte aufmerksam verfolgen. Wünsche auch dir viele Trutten!



Danke dir, wenn es die Zeit zulässt werde ich ausführlich berichten.


----------



## Benche (17. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Am 19.11. sind aber einige Seen schon geschlossen,
> z. B. Stauning.
> Auch anderswo dürfte der Besatz stark nachlassen. Das
> muss natürlich gute Fänge nicht ausschließen. Werde deine Berichte aufmerksam verfolgen. Wünsche auch dir viele Trutten!



Wiederum ist die Beisslaune in anderen Monaten wesentlich besser als im Sommer wo mehr eingesetzt wird. 
Und ich würde mal fast behaupten viele würden sich wundern was für Fische in einem See drin sind wenn man das Wasser ablaufen lassen würde. Nur weil man keine Fische an der Oberfläche sieht heißt es nicht der See ist leer |uhoh:


----------



## strunz2 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Wiederum ist die Beisslaune in anderen Monaten wesentlich besser als im Sommer wo mehr eingesetzt wird.
> Und ich würde mal fast behaupten viele würden sich wundern was für Fische in einem See drin sind wenn man das Wasser ablaufen lassen würde. Nur weil man keine Fische an der Oberfläche sieht heißt es nicht der See ist leer |uhoh:



Das sind ja erstaunliche Erkenntnisse!
Ich will Dir mal Folgendes antworten: Vor zwei Jahren war der
See in Stauning den ganzen Winter geschlossen, auch noch an dem Tage als wir ankamen. Aufgrund des langen Winters waren
alle anderen Anlagen noch größtenteils vereist. Da haben wir morgens den Tage (ist der Besitzer) aus den Federn geschmissen
und gefragt, ob wir angeln können. Da dieser uns seit mehr als
15 Jahren kennt, hat er dann auf unsere Anfrage die Anlage wiedereröffnet! Wir waren also nach den Wintermonaten hundertprozentig die ersten Angler an der Anlage.
So nun kommt es aber:
Wir haben am ersten Morgen ca. 25 Forellen gefangen, die
alle einigermaßen mager waren, weil sie den ganzen Winter
kaum Futter bekommen hatten. Mittags, da waren wir bereits 
im Schlachtraum, kam dann der Besatzwagen. Am nächsten
Morgen waren wieder vor Ort. Von den 22 von uns diesmal überlisteten Trutten waren genau drei von diesen "Winter-forellen" dabei, alle anderen stammten aus dem Besatz des Vortages!!!
Da mag Zufall mit im Spiele sein, aber seitdem mache ich mir über den Grundbesatz der Seen so meine eigenen Gedanken.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Genau wissen was da sich alles tummelt, kann man nie.
Sondervig war im November auch geöffnet,und schlecht gefangen haben wir dort auch nicht. Den Besatzlisten traue ich auch nicht immer über den Weg.


----------



## Benche (18. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Das sind ja erstaunliche Erkenntnisse!
> Ich will Dir mal Folgendes antworten: Vor zwei Jahren war der
> See in Stauning den ganzen Winter geschlossen, auch noch an dem Tage als wir ankamen. Aufgrund des langen Winters waren
> alle anderen Anlagen noch größtenteils vereist. Da haben wir morgens den Tage (ist der Besitzer) aus den Federn geschmissen
> ...



Ja und nun? 28 Winterforellen an 2 Tagen finde ich ne satte Ausbeute. Das war doch meine Aussage das auch ohne den aktuellen Besatz genug Forellen im See sind. 
Und das Forellen die frisch eingesetzt werden als erstes gefangen werden war wohl auch den meisten klar.


----------



## eike (18. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie gross KLOVERGAARDEN der See ist und wie tief und Tipps stellen usw.geben.....


----------



## DKNoob (18. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie gross KLOVERGAARDEN der See ist und wie tief und Tipps stellen usw.geben.....



2-3,5 mter du kannst dich in der mitte vom see hinsetzen  kannst alles abangeln.. kein grosser see aber gute fische. ich war begeistert 

schau dir mal die bilder galleri an.. bis 7std hast fangbeschränkung von 6 forellen.danach ab 7 std unbegrenzt.lief auch sunshineyellow supi.

kleiner tip.hinten links wo die kleine insel ins wasser geht. da ist ne top stelle.


----------



## strunz2 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Ja und nun? 28 Winterforellen an 2 Tagen finde ich ne satte Ausbeute. Das war doch meine Aussage das auch ohne den aktuellen Besatz genug Forellen im See sind.
> Und das Forellen die frisch eingesetzt werden als erstes gefangen werden war wohl auch den meisten klar.



Nimms mir nicht übel. Aber das gerade ausgesetzte Forellen
als erstes beißen verweise ich in den Bereich der Fabel. Versuch einmal gerade in ein Aquarium eingesetzte Fische anzufüttern, dann weißt du wovon ich rede. Bei manchen Arten dauert es Tage bis sie auch nur am Futter nippen. Nein, dies deute  ich anders. Eigentlich hätten die völlig ausgehungerten "Winterforellen" weiter beißen müssen, aber der Bestand war eben nach einem Angeltag bereits unglaublich reduziert!!!


----------



## porscher (20. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Das glaube ich nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß beissen eingesetzte forellen nach ca. 30-45 minuten. abhängig davon wie weit der transportweg ist und wie groß der temperaturunterschied des wassers ist.


----------



## strunz2 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



porscher schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß beissen eingesetzte forellen nach ca. 30-45 minuten. abhängig davon wie weit der transportweg ist und wie groß der temperaturunterschied des wassers ist.



Sorry , aber da irrst du vollkommen! Weit wichtiger als die 
Temperatur sind ph Wert und Härtegrade.  Die Länge des Transportweges und die Transportzeit spielen bei ausreichender
Sauerstoffversorgung  keinerlei Rolle. Nach den von dir angeführten 30 Minuten beißen keinesfalls die neu eingesetzten Forellen.  Diese haben aber soviel Unruhe ins Gewässer gebracht, dass nun der Altbestand besser beißt!! Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!


----------



## anschmu (20. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Sorry , aber da irrst du vollkommen! Weit wichtiger als die
> Temperatur sind ph Wert und Härtegrade.  Die Länge des Transportweges und die Transportzeit spielen bei ausreichender
> Sauerstoffversorgung  keinerlei Rolle. Nach den von dir angeführten 30 Minuten beißen keinesfalls die neu eingesetzten Forellen.  Diese haben aber soviel Unruhe ins Gewässer gebracht, dass nun der Altbestand besser beißt!! Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!



#hDrück die Daumen , schaffe es vielleicht zum 17.9 für eine  Woche hoch zukommen !


----------



## eike (21. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo gibts schon etwas Neues zu Klittens ist die Anlage wieder beangelbar sprich sind dort wieder Fische zu fangen


----------



## anschmu (21. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> #hDrück die Daumen , schaffe es vielleicht zum 17.10 für eine  Woche hoch zukommen !



So habs geschafft am 17.10 eine Woche Hvidesande !        Man das hab ich/wir auch nötig !


----------



## sCoPeXx (21. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

geniesse es und fang ein paar dicke.

@Michael  was ist mit dir los wieder heil daheim angekommen ?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## DKNoob (21. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Sorry , aber da irrst du vollkommen! Weit wichtiger als die
> Temperatur sind ph Wert und Härtegrade.  Die Länge des Transportweges und die Transportzeit spielen bei ausreichender
> Sauerstoffversorgung  keinerlei Rolle. Nach den von dir angeführten 30 Minuten beißen keinesfalls die neu eingesetzten Forellen.  Diese haben aber soviel Unruhe ins Gewässer gebracht, dass nun der Altbestand besser beißt!! Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!



 naja temperatur ist auch sehr wichtig.. ab einer bestimmten temperatur ist die forelle träge .. 
beim transport naja da scheiden sich die geister.. 
es gibt forellen die beissen wirklich nach 30-45 min aklimatisieren..kommt immer drauf an ob die forellen schon paar tage hunger gelitten   haben.. kommen sie aus der mast..  beissen halt vereinzelne.. der typische beisreflex.. der ist immer da.. hab in argab auch schon forellen gefangen die bis zum hals voller forellies waren.kommen sie aus den becken wo sie schon paar tage nix zu fressen hatten.. gehen die nach 30-60 min steil.


----------



## wickpeter83 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hat jemand von euch tips wo so die hotspots in oxriver sind oder ist das grad wurscht und man sollte in bewegung bleiben ?

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benche (22. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel. Aber das gerade ausgesetzte Forellen
> als erstes beißen verweise ich in den Bereich der Fabel. Versuch einmal gerade in ein Aquarium eingesetzte Fische anzufüttern, dann weißt du wovon ich rede. Bei manchen Arten dauert es Tage bis sie auch nur am Futter nippen. Nein, dies deute  ich anders. Eigentlich hätten die völlig ausgehungerten "Winterforellen" weiter beißen müssen, aber der Bestand war eben nach einem Angeltag bereits unglaublich reduziert!!!



Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, gerade wenn frisch eingesetzt wird , wird viel gefangen. 

Aber wie ich oben schon schrieb, du findest also 28 Forellen an 2 Tagen zu wenig? Selbst wenn der See dann leer wäre , hast du doch ne gute Ausbeute gemacht an einem See wo kein Besatz statt gefunden hat.#c

Und das war meine Ausgangsaussage das außerhalb der Saison an Seen mit keinem neu Besatz trotzdem genug Fisch drin ist.


----------



## troutnorge (22. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> 2-3,5 mter du kannst dich in der mitte vom see hinsetzen kannst alles abangeln.. kein grosser see aber gute fische. ich war begeistert
> 
> schau dir mal die bilder galleri an.. bis 7std hast fangbeschränkung von 6 forellen.danach ab 7 std unbegrenzt.lief auch sunshineyellow supi.
> 
> kleiner tip.hinten links wo die kleine insel ins wasser geht. da ist ne top stelle.



Hallo,

 wollte mich jetzt auch mal einklinken, nachdem ich diesen Thread schon länge Zeit verfolge. Bei mir geht es in knapp 4 Wochen nach Bjerregard :q 

 @DKNoob: Warst du vor kurzem in Klovergaarden? Meinst du, man sollte gleich 7 Stunden bezahlen, denn die Fangbegrenzung könnte da sicherlich schnell erreicht werden?

 Hat jemand Informationen, wie es aktuell am See in Skaven, Sondervig und Lodbjerg aussieht/läuft? 

 Danke und viele Grüße

 Micha


----------



## DKNoob (23. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> @DKNoob: Warst du vor kurzem in Klovergaarden? Meinst du, man sollte gleich 7 Stunden bezahlen, denn die Fangbegrenzung könnte da sicherlich schnell erreicht werden?
> ...




im juni anfang juli war ich dort. fahre am 3 oktober wieder nach söndervig. werde dann berichten.


----------



## strunz2 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Da hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, gerade wenn frisch eingesetzt wird , wird viel gefangen.
> 
> Aber wie ich oben schon schrieb, du findest also 28 Forellen an 2 Tagen zu wenig? Selbst wenn der See dann leer wäre , hast du doch ne gute Ausbeute gemacht an einem See wo kein Besatz statt gefunden hat.#c
> 
> Und das war meine Ausgangsaussage das außerhalb der Saison an Seen mit keinem neu Besatz trotzdem genug Fisch drin ist.



:l Lies doch bitte mal genau was ich schreibe! Ja, es wird nach dem Einsetzen gefangen, aber in der Regel der Altbestand!!!

Es waren in zwei Tagen knapp 50 (was im Übrigen ein relativ normales Ergebnis ist (vier Angler)), aber am 2 Tag schon nur
noch drei aus dem Altbestand, obwohl diese total ausgehungert waren und auf alles hätten beißen müssen. Eben daraus schließe ich, dass der Grundbesatz in den Anlagen nicht sehr hoch ist!!! Normalerweise ist ja kaum beweisbar ob die gefangenen Fische aus dem Altbestand stammen oder frisch eingesetzt sind, in diesem Fall waren die Fische aber am 
ausgehungerten Zustand der Bestandfische klar zu unterscheiden! 
Im Übrigen habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben, dass 28 (50)
Trutten in zwei Tagen wenig wären. Wir wissen ein solches Ergebnis nach all den Jahren schon sehr gut einzuschätzen.


----------



## troutnorge (24. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> im juni anfang juli war ich dort. fahre am 3 oktober wieder nach söndervig. werde dann berichten.



@DKNoob: Cool :vik: Dann wünsche ich dir natürlich stramme Schnüre und viele Flossenkontakte und freue mich auf deine Erfahrungswerte 

 Sag mal, du kennst dich in der Gegend ja doch etwas besser aus  Welcher See/Teich ist denn mit No gemeint?

 Viele Grüße

 Micha


----------



## eike (24. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

No ist Oxriver bin auch ab 24.10.15 oben in Tingodden hoffe das Klittens bis dahin wieder beangelbar ist


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> No ist Oxriver bin auch ab 24.10.15 oben in Tingodden hoffe das Klittens bis dahin wieder beangelbar ist



Am Oxriver vorbei auf der rechten Seite liegt auch noch ein Teich vom Betreiber und wenn du bei der Kirche reinfährst 3km weiter an der Schweinefarm rechts war früher auch noch ein Teich , da war Oxriver nur ein Fischaufzucht !


----------



## DKNoob (24. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> @DKNoob: Cool :vik: Dann wünsche ich dir natürlich stramme Schnüre und viele Flossenkontakte und freue mich auf deine Erfahrungswerte
> 
> Sag mal, du kennst dich in der Gegend ja doch etwas besser aus  Welcher See/Teich ist denn mit No gemeint?
> 
> ...



No ist oxriver  http://www.oxriver.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=2&lang=de

und danke schön.. werde einge teiche testen, auch klittens schau ich mir an. werde berichten.


----------



## troutnorge (24. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> No ist oxriver  http://www.oxriver.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=2&lang=de
> 
> und danke schön.. werde einge teiche testen, auch klittens schau ich mir an. werde berichten.



Dann hoffe ich, dass du wieder ordentlich abräumst. Bin ja zum Glück erst zwei Wochen nach dir oben. So wie du immer fängst, haben die Bestände sich dann hoffentlich wieder erholt 

@Eike: Sind ab 24.10.in Bjerregard. Soll natürlich ein Familienurlaub werden, aber drei Freigaben für Angeleinsätze habe ich von meiner (persönlichen) Chefin schon genehmigt bekommen :vik:


----------



## Bking1340 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hey Jungs,

 Der Countdown läuft am Freitag nacht geht's los nach Klegod  Wetter ist ja Bomb und ich kanns kaum erwarten die erste nase Nordsee luft zu schnuppern und ein Tuborg zu schlürfen:vik:. Hat jemand aktuelle Infos? Ich werde berichten sobald ich an Teichen war für die, die auch noch hochkommen dieses Jahr. 

 Grüße Peter


----------



## iceage (29. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Der Countdown läuft am Freitag nacht geht's los nach Klegod  Wetter ist ja Bomb und ich kanns kaum erwarten die erste nase Nordsee luft zu schnuppern und ein Tuborg zu schlürfen:vik:. Hat jemand aktuelle Infos? Ich werde berichten sobald ich an Teichen war für die, die auch noch hochkommen dieses Jahr.
> 
> Grüße Peter



Hallo B340...wir freuen uns auch schon am 03 wieder oben zu sein.Fahren Freitag morgen schon los.Bei uns währe es fast schiefgegangen hoch zu fahren.Da hat man schon zwei Autos und dann haben beide Getriebeschaden#q Gott sei dank gibt es Europcar.#:


----------



## troutnorge (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hej,

 dann wünsche ich euch eine gute Fahrt und viel Fischkontakt :vik: 
 Profitiere dann gern von euren aktuellen Erfahrungsberichten, wenn es bei mir in knapp 3,5 Wochen losgeht. :q

 Werde dann natürlich auch vor Ort berichten |bla:

 Viele Grüße

 Micha


----------



## Bking1340 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Huhu,
 cool dann sind ja doch mittlerweile 4 oder 5 von hier oben . Ich schau grad jeden Tag bei waves 4 you die livecam im hafen an und bin echt verwundert das weit und breit keine sau angelt.. Liegts daran das man grad nichts fangen kann was ja aber auch nicht so ist odeR?


----------



## DKNoob (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

so gerade noch 2 schöne neue rollen gekauft.. balzer metallica 8300

schön salzwasser geeignet. ich birne bin letztens im besoffenen kopf auf meiner ace getrampelt. gg.. soo powerbait gekauft.. ich steh in den startlöchern.. komme zum glück ja vorher in kloevergaarden vorbei.. mal schauen  2 std zum entspannen nach der langen auto fahrt .. werde auf jedenfall berichten.. vieleicht sieht man sich mal vor ort.. grauer opel zafira mit do-schild.grosser brumbär hinterm steuer gg..


----------



## eike (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bin gespannt wie es in Klittens ist ob dort wieder was geht warte auf Eure Berichte und viel Petri


----------



## DKNoob (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie es in Klittens ist ob dort wieder was geht warte auf Eure Berichte und viel Petri



und ich erst mal.. #h


----------



## anschmu (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin , bin ab 17.10 oben . War jemad mal am Hovring See in No oder am Mejlbygard See bei Ringkobing ?


----------



## troutnorge (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

:q





DKNoob schrieb:


> so gerade noch 2 schöne neue rollen gekauft.. balzer metallica 8300
> 
> schön salzwasser geeignet. ich birne bin letztens im besoffenen kopf auf meiner ace getrampelt. gg.. soo powerbait gekauft.. ich steh in den startlöchern.. komme zum glück ja vorher in kloevergaarden vorbei.. mal schauen 2 std zum entspannen nach der langen auto fahrt .. werde auf jedenfall berichten.. vieleicht sieht man sich mal vor ort.. grauer opel zafira mit do-schild.grosser brumbär hinterm steuer gg..



Kloevergaarden ist doch schon mal ein toller Anfang für die Berichtflut, die ab Samstag über das Board flutet :q
 Die Anlage gehört auch zu meinen engeren Favoriten ab dem 24.10. :vik:

 Falls jemand die Tage noch zuuuufällig in Skaven vorbeischaut und einen kurzen Lagebericht gibt  #6


----------



## Bking1340 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Also wenn ihr wollt könnten wir ja per PN nummer austauschen und ne whatsapp gruppe machen?! Dann könnte man sich austauschen falls jemand geht und zusammen angeln. Ich bin gern in gesellschaft und nen kühles tuborg/carlsberg ist auch immer im koffer :vik:


----------



## troutnorge (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr wollt könnten wir ja per PN nummer austauschen und ne whatsapp gruppe machen?! Dann könnte man sich austauschen falls jemand geht und zusammen angeln. Ich bin gern in gesellschaft und nen kühles tuborg/carlsberg ist auch immer im koffer :vik:



Ich wäre gern schon ab Samstag dabei, muss mich aber noch knapp 3 Wochen gedulden |uhoh:


----------



## Benche (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Bin ab 21.10. 10 Tage oben in Houvig :vik:


----------



## anschmu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Bin ab 21.10. 10 Tage oben in Houvig :vik:



#6 bin schon ab 17. oben in Sondervig , vielleicht sieht man sich beim angeln ! Bin meist im kleinen teich in No oder am Bjerrelysee , immer vor Sonnenaufgang !


----------



## troutnorge (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Bin ab 21.10. 10 Tage oben in Houvig :vik:



Welche P&T sind denn bei dir in der engeren Auswahl


----------



## strunz2 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> #6 bin schon ab 17. oben in Sondervig , vielleicht sieht man sich beim angeln ! Bin meist im kleinen teich in No oder am Bjerrelysee , immer vor Sonnenaufgang !



Was verstehst du unter kleinem Teich in No? Stampevej 8?
oder welchen Teich in Stampevej 3?


----------



## DKNoob (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> ! Bin meist im kleinen teich in No




 ist das zu der jahreszeit nicht zu kalt.. *im kleinen teich*:vik:

ich steh lieber am rand gg..

soo die stunden können wir ja schon zählen...#h


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter kleinem Teich in No? Stampevej 8?
> oder welchen Teich in Stampevej 3?



Moin Nummer weiss ich nicht , jedenfalls nicht Oxriver !


----------



## strunz2 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin Nummer weiss ich nicht , jedenfalls nicht Oxriver !



Stampevej 3 und 8 sind bilden zusammen Oxriver. Stampevej 8
ist der alleine liegende Teich wenn man am Eingang Oxriver vorbeifährt. Oder meinst du Hovring So?


----------



## Benche (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Welche P&T sind denn bei dir in der engeren Auswahl



Skaven auf jedenfall, auch wenns etwas weiter ist.
Stauning dann als zweites, Hvide Sande am Hafen weil meine Freundin da immer was rausgeholt hat :l

Je nach erfolg und Fangmeldungen hier , gerne auch mal einen andere See...


----------



## troutnorge (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Skaven auf jedenfall, auch wenns etwas weiter ist.
> Stauning dann als zweites, Hvide Sande am Hafen weil meine Freundin da immer was rausgeholt hat :l
> 
> Je nach erfolg und Fangmeldungen hier , gerne auch mal einen andere See...



Skaven ist mein Favorit. Von uns sind es nur knapp 30 km. 
Lohnt es sich bei dem P&T in HS am Hafen? Die letzte Zeit kommen ja leider nur negative Berichte. Bei mir steht auf jeden Fall Kloevergaarden und Klittens auf dem Zettel. 
Wie schaut es denn Ende Oktober mit den Heringen aus?


----------



## anschmu (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Stampevej 3 und 8 sind bilden zusammen Oxriver. Stampevej 8
> ist der alleine liegende Teich wenn man am Eingang Oxriver vorbeifährt. Oder meinst du Hovring So?


Moin , meine den kleinen Teich vor der Deponie rechts rein ! Hovring So will ich mir anschauen , dort waren vor 2 Jahren alle Bäume um den See gefällt worden , will mal schauen , ob dort wieder was geht !


----------



## eike (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo an alle die schon oben sind was geht komme leider erst am 24.10.15 warte gespannt auf berichte besonders klittens würde mich interressieren......Petri


----------



## troutnorge (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo,

 ich schaue auch jeden Tag gespannt in diesen Thread. 

 Aktuell sind ja ein paar Boardies oben. Vielleicht beißen die Forellen so gut, dass sie nur mit dem Fangen und Ausnehmen zu tun haben und deshalb nicht zum Schreiben kommen 

 Nur noch knapp 2,5 Wochen :vik::vik::vik:

 Viele Grüße

 Micha


----------



## DKNoob (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

also forellen beissen sehr schlecht. vereinzelnd sind fänge da argab hat sich erholt. aber da ist immoment schwerstarbeit angesagt.


----------



## eike (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

woran liegst das Sie so schlecht beissen ist doch schön kühl und Wetter ist doch auch beständig!!!!!!!!!!beissen Sie an den anderen Teichen auchso schlecht???


----------



## DKNoob (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

3tage kein wind.. und heute ist stürmisch.


----------



## eike (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wenn Fisch drin ist werden Sie auch irgendwann beissen bin gepannt was noch so berichtet wird


----------



## simonunddiana (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

heute und morgen noch staken ost wind da wird nicht viel kommen an forelle sagen alle und aus den läden kamm die bestättigung aber in der brandung läuft das um so bessen werde morgen früh auch wieder in die brandung gehen


----------



## strunz2 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Wenn Fisch drin ist werden Sie auch irgendwann beissen bin gepannt was noch so berichtet wird



Fische beißen enorm schlecht. Ist echte Schwerarbeit. Sonntag
Stauning war ok. Wurde rund um den Teich gefangen. Abends
Oxriver, war auch ganz ok. Gestern wieder an beiden Gewässern.
Stauning schwach! Oxriver abends 4 Trutten verhaftet. Davon
3 bei 4 Kg. Heute morgen Stauning. Bis 13 Uhr am ganzen Teich 2
Trutten. Wir hatten aber mittags 12 kg Filet!!! Haben einige mal wieder blöd geschaut. War aber wie gesagt Schwerarbeit!!
Stauning ist voller Goldforellen in der 2- 3 Kilo Klasse.
Bis jetzt 25 St. verhaftet. Wegen des Windes heute Nachmittag kein Oxriver. Wenn einem 5 Stunden die Schnüre um die Ohren geflogen sind, reichts auch mal. Stattdessen rumgefahren!!
Lodberg Hejde 10 Angler, kein Fisch, dabei steht der Teich voll
und die Trutten mit der Rückenflosse aus dem Wasser. 
Gleiches gilt für Ringkobing Put and Take. Kannst mindestens 50
Stück an der Westseite sehen, beißen tun sie nicht. 
Sondervig: Anlage trotz Sturm randvoll. Einer (kenne den Typen
nicht ) hatte 7 verhaftet, ein weiterer 4 Stück. Sonst zwei vereinzelte. Mülleimer um 16  Uhr höchstens ein viertel gefüllt.
Für heute solls nun reichen. Hoffentlich lässt der Wind zumindest etwas nach!!


----------



## DKNoob (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Fische beißen enorm schlecht. Ist echte Schwerarbeit. Hoffentlich lässt der Wind zumindest etwas nach!!




kann ich echt nur zustimmen. war 2sd argab hinten an der nerzfarm da hätte ich heute auf dem wasser wellenreiten können.gg. danach kloevergaarden 1 den ganzen tag.. . naja paar hab ich auch im sack.. aber wie schon erwähnt wurde.. schwerst arbeit.. schleppen bis die rute glüht.


----------



## Bking1340 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hey jungs,
Auf was habt ihr gefangen? Teig spinner? Wir waren bis jetzt nur herings fischen und heut abend wollt ich platte fischen aber am strand in hvide sande standen viele bagger |bigeyes keine ahnung was die am strand wieder baggern und dann wollte ich in der haffen mole angeln da war heut abend um acht das baggerschiff unterwegs :c . Ich werd mal klegod testen auch wenn das nicht mehr der burner sein soll.... 

An welchem.oxriver teich wart ihr dem.grossen mit den flussläufen? Gruss peter


----------



## troutnorge (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> kann ich echt nur zustimmen. war 2sd argab hinten an der nerzfarm da hätte ich heute auf dem wasser wellenreiten können.gg. danach kloevergaarden 1 den ganzen tag.. . naja paar hab ich auch im sack.. aber wie schon erwähnt wurde.. schwerst arbeit.. schleppen bis die rute glüht.



Das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich hoffe, es läuft die nächsten Male besser |uhoh: Liegt es am Fischmangel in Klittens und Kloevergarden oder sind genug Forellen in den Teichen?


----------



## anschmu (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich hoffe, es läuft die nächsten Male besser |uhoh: Liegt es am Fischmangel in Klittens und Kloevergarden oder sind genug Forellen in den Teichen?


|supergriHaben doch überall die Ferien begonnen , haben sich die Forellen auch mal ne Auszeit genommen , hoffe , das sie ab 17. wieder beißen|wavey:


----------



## eike (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo welcher Teich ist gemeint in Ringköbing kenn ich noch gar nicht


----------



## DKNoob (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich hoffe, es läuft die nächsten Male besser |uhoh: Liegt es am Fischmangel in Klittens und Kloevergarden oder sind genug Forellen in den Teichen?



 nein fisch ist genug da...  das wetter .die ersten 3 tage kein wind.. und gestern  sturmböen die aufs wasser drückten.du musst richtig arbeiten  aber wie gesagt fisch ist massig da.


----------



## anschmu (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo welcher Teich ist gemeint in Ringköbing kenn ich noch gar nicht



Wenn du von Sondervig kommst , vorm 1.Kreisel links rein . Ist auch ausgeschildert , liegt hinter dem Bauenhof!


----------



## iceage (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wir waren 2x am Oxriver und haben zu zweit 1x 3 Forellen und beim 2 mal 1 Forelle gefangen.Einmal waren wir bei Klittens und dort war es auch nicht besser,zu Zweit 1 Forelle in 2 Stunden.
Freundliche Grüße 
Iceage


----------



## strunz2 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Einfach nur ein Sch.... Tag! Sturm, Regen und Forellen ohne
Bock zum beißen!!!


----------



## troutnorge (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich hoffe, die Wetterlage entwickelt sich für euch noch positiv #q
Ihr müsst nicht so viele Fische drin lassen, sonst ist es in zwei Wochen so eng im Teich, dass kein Platz zum Schleppen bleibt |bigeyes :q


----------



## strunz2 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Wetterlage entwickelt sich für euch noch positiv #q
> Ihr müsst nicht so viele Fische drin lassen, sonst ist es in zwei Wochen so eng im Teich, dass kein Platz zum Schleppen bleibt |bigeyes :q



Heute zumindest trocken!! Weniger Wind! 7 Trutten in Stauning
verhaftet. Aber immer noch Schwerstarbeit.


----------



## Bking1340 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Strunzz auf was haben die gebissen? Sbirolino und teig?  Wenn ja welche farbe geht grad so?


----------



## strunz2 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Strunzz auf was haben die gebissen? Sbirolino und teig?  Wenn ja welche farbe geht grad so?



Alle auf Power Bait gefangen. Es gibt im Moment keine Farbe!
Bleibt nur durchprobieren. Mal Gelb, mal Weiß, mal Grün,
mal Mischfarbe. Es bleibt Schwerstarbeit. Heute für 5 Trutten
8 Stunden!!!
War das wieder ein Sch..... tag. Wind fast weg, aber nur Regen!
Besonders nachmittags. War unser letzter Tag, sonst hätten wir
abgebrochen.
So das wars für 2015, morgen gehts nach Hause.
Ach ja, noch ein Tipp. In Baeckhus soll ein neuer Besitzer sein.
Soll super setzen. Teich voller Goldforellen. Habe da jemand
getroffen.
Hat angeblich 9 in 2 Stunden gezogen, die Goldforellen sollen auf Blau beißen. Kann ich in Stauning nicht bestätigen.


----------



## DKNoob (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

heute auch nochmal in argab  3 std rest kronen verballert 4 schöne forellen.

fazit.. sau schwer zu fangen. in argab lief auch mischfarben. keine spezielle obwohl heute gelb mais ging.zumindestens argab-sondervig oxriver war nicht einfach.hoffe ihr habt mehr glück.


----------



## Bking1340 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wir kommen grad von 2 stunden søndervig... Da ging nix auf teig absolut gar nix  welche haben gefangen auf bienenmaden andere auf gummifisch am sbirolino... Man man hab ja noch ne woche


----------



## Bking1340 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hat jemand erfahrung mit natur köder ind den forellen puffs?


----------



## lucabenji (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Wir kommen grad von 2 stunden søndervig... Da ging nix auf teig absolut gar nix  welche haben gefangen auf bienenmaden andere auf gummifisch am sbirolino... Man man hab ja noch ne woche



Versuch (Sondervig) mal am Rand ca. 30-50cm vom Ufer erster See rechts zu angeln, mit Powerbait.
 Ca. 10-15cm dann kleines Blei und ab und zu weiterziehen.
 LG


----------



## troutnorge (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Oha, da hoffe ich, es läuft in zwei Wochen nicht ganz so zä |uhoh:

@strunz2: Danke für den Tipp mit Baekehuse. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen. Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich die Anlage schon.

@ DKNoob: Warst du nochmal in Kloevergaarden?


----------



## anschmu (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Oha, da hoffe ich, es läuft in zwei Wochen nicht ganz so zä |uhoh:
> 
> @strunz2: Danke für den Tipp mit Baekehuse. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen. Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich die Anlage schon.
> 
> @ DKNoob: Warst du nochmal in Kloevergaarden?



moin , fahre nun schon so lange nach Hvidesande , aber Baekhus sagt mir garnichts . Werde ich ab 17. mal vorbeischauen !


----------



## strunz2 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> moin , fahre nun schon so lange nach Hvidesande , aber Baekhus sagt mir garnichts . Werde ich ab 17. mal vorbeischauen !



Moin,
bin da vor 15 Jahren mal gewesen. Kann mich aber kaum erinnern. Wollte eigentlich gestern auf dem Rückweg vorbeischauen. Bin aber wohl vorbeigefahren, habe irgendwie hinter Outrup die Einfahrt verpasst. War übrigens der Hit
gestern. Strahlender Sonnenschein und dann Stau, Stau, Stau.
Haben bis Hamburg 6 Stunden gebraucht. Na ja, erst hat man kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu. 
Ist natürlich von Lodbjerg Hejde ein ganzes Stück südlich. Berichte mal wenn du zurück bist.
Übrigens noch ein Tipp!! Lodbjerg Hede!! Der Naturteich sollte
doch dein Ding sein. Der Tümpel steht voller Forellen und was für Teile, aber nichts hat gebissen. Das ist bei anderer Wetterlage bestimmt einen Versuch wert.
Es wird ja nicht immer eine Woche lang von Osten blasen.


----------



## troutnorge (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> moin , fahre nun schon so lange nach Hvidesande , aber Baekhus sagt mir garnichts . Werde ich ab 17. mal vorbeischauen !



Moin Anschmu, Baekehuse ist von den Bildern her etwas natürlich angelegt. Vielleicht fällt die Anlage in dein Beuteschema 

 Wäre schön, wenn du da mal nach dem Rechten sehen könntest, wenn du bald oben bist. Bei dir ist die Wartezeit ja nicht mehr so lang :m


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> @ DKNoob: Warst du nochmal in Kloevergaarden?



 nein leider nicht wollte am letzten tag vorbei.. bin aber in argaab hängen geblieben..

@strunz bist aber spät los oder? wir sind mit anhänger 8,5 std gefahren bin aber gut durchgekomen hatten 2 mal zähfliessend aber bis hamburg ohne probleme  bin samstags morgen um 5,30 uhr los.plane schon den nächsten urlaub..

mäner angeln vom 28.5-4.6.2016
mit frau vom   11.6-25.6.2015
dann nochmal   im september 10.9-24.9 2016


----------



## strunz2 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> nein leider nicht wollte am letzten tag vorbei.. bin aber in argaab hängen geblieben..
> 
> @strunz bist aber spät los oder? wir sind mit anhänger 8,5 std gefahren bin aber gut durchgekomen hatten 2 mal zähfliessend aber bis hamburg ohne probleme  bin samstags morgen um 5,30 uhr los.plane schon den nächsten urlaub..
> 
> ...



Eigentlich los wie immer. Gegen 9 Uhr. Habe sowas noch nie erlebt. Wie wars fangtechnisch denn so insgesamt? 
Werde übrigens vor dir wieder oben sein. Bin ja an die 
Ferien gebunden (diesbzgl. Sch...Job). Werde ab 26.03
wieder vor Ort sein!!!


----------



## DKNoob (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

fangtechnisch war es eher durchwachsen. da hast in stauning ja zu geschlagen..  war nur 5 mal los immer für 2 std habe jeden tag 2 stk gehabt. also nix weltbewegenes gewesen.


----------



## anschmu (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin da vor 15 Jahren mal gewesen. Kann mich aber kaum erinnern. Wollte eigentlich gestern auf dem Rückweg vorbeischauen. Bin aber wohl vorbeigefahren, habe irgendwie hinter Outrup die Einfahrt verpasst. War übrigens der Hit
> gestern. Strahlender Sonnenschein und dann Stau, Stau, Stau.
> Haben bis Hamburg 6 Stunden gebraucht. Na ja, erst hat man kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu.
> ...



Lodberg werde ich auch mal schauen , bin ja in Sondervig , also nur 10 Min. entfernt .
Mal schauen , wie lange ich am Samstag hin fahre , ist ja Ferienbeginn !


----------



## anschmu (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Moin Anschmu, Baekehuse ist von den Bildern her etwas natürlich angelegt. Vielleicht fällt die Anlage in dein Beuteschema
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn du da mal nach dem Rechten sehen könntest, wenn du bald oben bist. Bei dir ist die Wartezeit ja nicht mehr so lang :m



Werde ihn mir anschauen , vielleicht auch mal angeln und dann berichten !


----------



## troutnorge (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> nein leider nicht wollte am letzten tag vorbei.. bin aber in argaab hängen geblieben..
> 
> @strunz bist aber spät los oder? wir sind mit anhänger 8,5 std gefahren bin aber gut durchgekomen hatten 2 mal zähfliessend aber bis hamburg ohne probleme bin samstags morgen um 5,30 uhr los.plane schon den nächsten urlaub..
> 
> ...



Schade, ich schaue aber bestimmt mal in Kloevergaarden vorbei. Muss mal abschätzen, ob sich ein Einsatz lohnt. Aber wenn du in Aargab so viele drin gelassen hast, werde ich da wohl keine andere Anlage versuchen, falls es in zwei Wochen besser laufen sollte 

 Bin auch gerade am planen. Wenn alles gut geht, fahren wir Mitte Mai wieder in die Ecke Hvide Sande 

 @strunz2: Hast du in Lodbjerg mal einen Versuch gestartet oder nur geschaut und nicht "angefasst"


----------



## strunz2 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Schade, ich schaue aber bestimmt mal in Kloevergaarden vorbei. Muss mal abschätzen, ob sich ein Einsatz lohnt. Aber wenn du in Aargab so viele drin gelassen hast, werde ich da wohl keine andere Anlage versuchen, falls es in zwei Wochen besser laufen sollte
> 
> Bin auch gerade am planen. Wenn alles gut geht, fahren wir Mitte Mai wieder in die Ecke Hvide Sande
> 
> @strunz2: Hast du in Lodbjerg mal einen Versuch gestartet oder nur geschaut und nicht "angefasst"



Habe am Nachmittag als wir ankamen einen Versuch gestartet,
aber ohne jeden Biss! War vorher um die Anlage gelaufen und
hatte über 25 Trutten jenseits der 3 Kilo Klasse ausgemacht.
Habe ein Dutzend Farben geschleppt und auch auf Stand
versucht. Die haben echt auf nichts angefasst. So ist es dort
aber allen ergangen. Habe auch dort mit jemanden gesprochen
der auch schon lange dort hinfährt und eigentlich die Anlage über den grünen Klee lobt. Der war im September auch schon 
vor Ort mit ähnlich geringem Erfolg. Habe in den nächsten Tagen öfter mal den Mülleimer kontrolliert. War nie frischer 
Abfall drin. Schade, wir wohnten hundert Meter vom Teich
entfernt. Aber, irgendwann werden die beißen und dann gilt es vor Ort zu sein!!!!!


----------



## sCoPeXx (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi ich habe auch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem See in Lodbjerg Hede... Wir mieten zu 90% in Houvig das Ferienhaus, also quasi einen Steinwurf entfernt. Ich habe auch den einen oder anderen Versuch dort unternommen. Damals allerdings nur Spinner und Wobbler... 0... Der See war immer gut besucht konnte aber in den Jahren (fahre eigentlich immer 1 2mal für ne Stippvisite vorbei)  erst 2 fänge beobachten. Die Erfahrung ist sicher nicht representativ aber wird immer wieder bestätigt... Was die Fische da wohl fressen


----------



## troutnorge (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Habe am Nachmittag als wir ankamen einen Versuch gestartet,
> aber ohne jeden Biss! War vorher um die Anlage gelaufen und
> hatte über 25 Trutten jenseits der 3 Kilo Klasse ausgemacht.
> Habe ein Dutzend Farben geschleppt und auch auf Stand
> ...



Vielleicht sind deshalb so viele große Forellen im Teich, weil die nicht beißen und dort in Ruhe groß werden. #t

Hast du eine Info, wie tief der Teich in Baekehuse ist?


----------



## eike (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich fahre am 24.10.15 hoch würde Lodberg Hede mal anlaufen könnt Ihr mir paar gute Stellen dort sagen war noch nie da habe nut gehört das es dort viel Kraut geben soll


----------



## sCoPeXx (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hoi Eike,
Kraut ja aber wie es Ende Oktober ist kann ich nicht sagen war immer im August/ September da.

Die Fische die ich gesehen hab waren beide von dem Parkplatz aus gesehen linke hintere ecke...
Ich würde mich viel bewegen immer die Kanten abschleppen.
Aber vieleicht kann jemand andetes mit mehr knowhow an dem See besser helfen.


----------



## strunz2 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 24.10.15 hoch würde Lodberg Hede mal anlaufen könnt Ihr mir paar gute Stellen dort sagen war noch nie da habe nut gehört das es dort viel Kraut geben soll



An dem Tag als ich rumgelaufen bin, standen die Fische über den ganzen Teich verteilt. Ich würde meine Angelstelle vom Wind abhängig machen.


----------



## Bking1340 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So mal nen kurzer zwischenbericht. Also wir waren 2 mal in søndervig da ging bis auf bei 2 leuten gar nichts... Hab alles versucht spinner, pose mit bienenmaden und teig, sbirolino mit teig am rand entlang gleich rechts von der brücke am eingang. Einer war da der hat am rand entlang mit sbiro und 2 meter vorfach und teig geschleppt bis die rute geglüht hat in 2 stunden 5 stück. Das war aber auch der einzige.

Gestern waren wir dann auf dem weg nach oxriver und ich habe einen abstecher nach ringkøbing gemcht mit meinem mädel an den put and take. Keiner da gewesen ne runde um den teich gelaufen und in die mülleimer geschaut auch nichts. Fische waren abartig viele drin am rand sind viele gestanden und man hat sie mit den flossen an der wasseroberfläche schwimmen sehn. Also gut lass es uns 2 stunden versuchen.nichts aber absolut gar nichts... Die haben nichtmal nach nem köder geschaut selbst wenn du es ihnen an der nase vorbei gezogen hast! Gesprungen sind die wie verrückt. Haben dann mit welchen geredet die gerande von oxriver kamen hatte jeder 3 gefangen und meinten das wäre nicht normal.

Zu lodbjerg hede hab ich von 3 personen gehört sie waren dort teich muss ebenfalls randvoll sein aber ging ebenfalls null und sie sagten auch die anderen leute die da waren hatten nichts..

Jetzt mal hand aufs herz ich bin absolut kein profi sondern eher wieder neu einsteiger aber das forellen nur noch auf einen glitzernden nach knoblauch stinkenden teig beissen und nicht annähernd mehr auf natur köder oder mal nen spinner ist auch mehr als merkwürdig. Oder wir sind einfach zu blöd um zu angeln. Für mich wars das auf jedenfall was es puff technisch betrifft. Wir jagen heringe und platte aber die puffbetreiber sehn von mir keinen cent mehr. Da geh ich lieber in D in unseren puff und zahl fürs kilo 8,80€ hab meinen spaß und hab entweder ne schöne lachsforelle oder goldforelle und die beißen auch mal auf nen tauwurm.


----------



## strunz2 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Bking,
nun mach aber mal halblang. Wer wird denn gleich die Flinte...?
Das es im Moment schwer ist haben DKNoob und ich nun mehrfach
berichtet. Hierfür aber die Betreiber verantwortlich zu machen geht nun bei
aller Liebe nicht. Auch das die dänischen Forellen "dressiert sind" und nur
noch auf Teig beißen, ist wohl in den Bereich der Fabel zu verweisen.
Und nun erst der Vergleich mit den deutschen Puffs. Ich weiß nicht wie
das bei euch in Straubenhardt ist, aber die für mich erreichbaren Puffs
bieten alle die gleiche *******!! 1,5 Meter Platz am Ufer, jeder 2 Ruten,
morgens um 6 stehen schon 50 Mann vor der Anlage, 80% des Besatzes
200 gr. Klasse und wenn du Pech hast stehen sie auch in Deutschland alle
in einer Ecke. Das alles zu Preisen von 30 Euro aufwärts!! Auch wenn die
Fangergebnisse nicht mehr wie vor Jahren sind, ist da doch   Dänemark
nach wie vor ein Paradies. Ich habe mit meinem Kumpel letzte Woche
immerhin eine 150 Liter Truhe gefüllt und mehr als die Hälfte der Fische
waren filetiert.
Bzgl. Sondervig habe ich mich mehrfach  geäußert, auch wenn dies andere
anders sehen. Habe aber gesehen, dass mittlerweile nicht mal mehr jeden Tag gesetzt wird. Am Oxriver waren wir drei mal und haben jedesmal
unseren Fisch gezogen.
Übrigens glaube ich nicht, dass es mit deinen Heringen weit her sein wird.
Sowohl bei der Anfahrt als auch bei der Rückreise standen an der Schleuse
keine 5 Angler. Das lässt nicht gerade auf ein großes Heringsvorkommen 
schließen.
Vielleicht überlegst du ja doch noch mal. Folg mal meinem Tipp!
Fahre Stauning an! Dort wird jeden Tag gesetzt. Gehe an die hintere Seite
der Anlage, letzte Bank vor der Fahne, hier ist es nicht allzu tief. Versuche
nicht die Goldforellen an der Oberfläche zu fangen, die gehen fast gar nicht
(haben trotzdem 9 Stück erwischt) Schleppe Schwarz-weißen, weißen,
gelben oder grünen Teig. Kannst mit den gleichen Farben auch auf Stand
angeln. Variiere die Auftriebshöhe und du wirst deinen Fisch fangen.
Aber tu mir einen Gefallen. Schreibe nie wieder so einen F... in diesen Thread.


----------



## eike (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo stauning ist das die richtige addresse holletvej 1- 6900 skjern noch tipps zu stauning wenn klittens nichts geht fahre ich halt woanders hin


----------



## Bking1340 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo lieber strunzz,

Zu dem thema was ich schreibe und weil ich indirekt die betreiber angreife so sag ich dir jetzt mal was. Mein patenonkel ist däne und hat eine fischzucht bei uns in deutschland, zwei seiner söhne fahren fisch lkw für ein  luxemburgischen fischzulieferer. Da diese in ganz europa rumkommen und auch fopuffs beliefern weiß ich da schon wies abgeht. Und wenn ne forelle die ein augenjäger ist sich nichtmal nach einem spinner oder bienenmade umdreht dann ist irgendwas faul und das ist fakt.. 

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr für puffs habt aber bei uns im schwarzwald gibt es schöne anlagen die eben noch nicht so überlaufen sind! Tut mir ja leid wenn das bei euch so ist bei uns ist das definitiv nicht so. 

Ich hatte ebenfalls geschrieben dass der einzige see wo eig. Immer gut gefangen wurde (meistens nicht mehr wie 3) oxriver war wobei ich auch da von leuten gehört hatte die als schneider heim.gingen. Das wetter ein beißverhalten von fischen beinflusst keine frage aber das nie was geht also sorry zieh deine rosa brille ab. Oder warum darf man an manchen teichen nicht mit maden oder mais angeln? Weil abends wenn keiner da ist vielleicht die eimer und schauffeln ausgepackt werden und die maiskörner fliegen glaubst du die sind doof? 

Ja scheint wohl mit heringen nix werden schade dafür gehts halt auf platte.

Danke für den tip aber ich bin in klegod oben und mein mädel und ich haben von fopus echt die schnauze voll. Wie werden uns der mole witmen.


----------



## DKNoob (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Bking1340 schrieb:


> Hallo lieber strunzz,
> 
> Zu dem thema was ich schreibe und weil ich indirekt die betreiber angreife so sag ich dir jetzt mal was. Mein patenonkel ist däne und hat eine fischzucht bei uns in deutschland, zwei seiner söhne fahren fisch lkw für ein  luxemburgischen fischzulieferer. Da diese in ganz europa rumkommen und auch fopuffs beliefern weiß ich da schon wies abgeht. Und wenn ne forelle die ein augenjäger ist sich nichtmal nach einem spinner oder bienenmade umdreht dann ist irgendwas faul und das ist fakt..
> 
> ...



also ich sagmal so..  es treffen viele faktoren immoment aufeinander....wetter-  wind -luftdruck- gefütterte forellen. also wer denkt das forellen die von der zucht kommen nicht gefüttert sind glaubt noch an das christkind. ab und an.. habe ich in sondervig mitbekommen. wenn nix geht.... lässt der betreiber forellen kommen die über längeren zeitraum kein fressen bekommen haben..dann rappelt das ca 30 min nach dem einsetzten  aber die nächste fuhre ist wieder normal gg. aber was ist mit den fischen die länger schon drinne schwimmen.. jaa auch die haben genügend köderfisch zum jagen. aber ehrlich jetzt ging es mehr oder weniger ums wetter der ganze wechsel.. vom kein wind zum sturm. böen drücken aufs wasser der luftdruck war für den popo.. das alles beeinflusst das beissverhalten.. klar kann man weiter diskutieren.. ich sagmal soooo mund abputzen  und auf ein neues.nächstes jahr lüppt das wieder.


----------



## strunz2 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Was sollten die Betreiber denn davon haben, wenn Sie die Fische füttern.
Auch die haben Interesse an zufriedenen Kunden und wenn nicht gefangen
wird gibts unzufriedene Angler, die wie du reagieren. Ich hab mich noch vergangene Woche mit dem Eigner von Oxriver unterhalten. Der sagt ganz klar, dass er immer prozentual entsprechend den Einnahmen setzt. In Stauning läuft das ganz genau so. Ich bin die ganze Woche jeden Morgen dort  gewesen und weiß was besetzt wurde. Es gibt natürlich auch die andere Seite: Der neue Besitzer in Lodbjerg Hejde soll auf Anfrage wann denn Besatz erfolge geantwortet haben, es seien genügend Fische im Teich. Was im Moment zweifelsfrei zutrifft. Ich könnte auch noch weiter schreiben z.B.: Augenjäger. Schon mal was von Seitenlinie gehört? Ich halte es aber lieber mit dem letzten Satz von DKNoob!!!


----------



## DKNoob (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

meine forellen waren alle bestückt mit grossen rogensträngen.. lange dauert das nicht mehr dann  laichen die.waren schon sehr reif die eier.. kurz vorm lösen.vieleicht auch ein wichtiger punkt zwecks nahrungsaufnahme.


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi Zusammen, 
ich persönlich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die Fische im Teich gefüttert werden... Ich finde alle Anlagen hier im Schwarzwald(zumindest die die ich kenne) nicht vergleichbar mit Anlagen in DK...5m breit 20m lang "viereckig" und 1,5m tief... Dagegen eine Anlage in DK hat ja 3-4m Tiefe. und  bei uns nehmen die "Betreiber" im schnitt 10€ pro kg Lachsforelle... immer noch günstiger als in CH aber ok... 
Mir geht es nicht um die Massenfänge... Wenn ich eine hab bin ich mehr als zufrieden, von den gefangenen Fischen hab ich in den letzten Jahren, nich eine selbst gegessen... Die Oma und Schwiegermutter freuen sich immer... Ich will den Fisch fangen... am besten auf Sicht.. Im  letzten Jahr bin ich aber vom Spinnfischen abgekommen da die erfolge nicht mehr so gut waren. 2014 habe ich zu 90% mit Teig gefischt.. es hat gute 3 anläufe gebraucht bis ich erfolg hatte.  Gebissen haben die Forellen nur in der Dämmerung bis 7.30 danach war ruhe kein springen mehr nur dümpeln... Ich glaub ja das im Sommer die Temperaturen und der Sauerstoffgehalt entscheidend sind. Immerhin ist die Forelle von natur aus in Bächen und Flüssen heimisch.. Bei uns werden die Anlagen mit Bachwasser betrieben, die Forellen sind immer sehr gut zu fangen ( zu einfach )  der Spass ist nach  dem 2ten fisch weg. Sicherlich ist die Besatzdichte auf 1m3 Wasser höher kleiner Teich und anderes Bezahlsystem. 
Søndervig ist ja eigentlich ein Karpfenteich oder nicht? Hat der überhaupt einen Frischwasserzulauf ? Für mich ist Fo Pu Angeln in DK ein muss...(an den richtigen Anlagen) aber 8h lang könnte ich das nicht ☺morgens 2 3h vorm Frühstück ist ok. 
Thema Natürliche Nahrung... Grosser Teich viel Nahrung kleiner Teich weniger / Fisch.   Die Ränder vieler Teiche sind bums voll mit Stichlingen... Ich hoffe das es nicht zu wirr ist habe diese gefühlte Doktorarbeit mit dem Handy geschrieben... also
Wie war der spruch gleich  " Mund abwischen und weiter gehts!!!" In diesem Sinne Knæk og Bræk

Gruss Patrick


----------



## anschmu (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin , ich nehme an , das die Fische vorm Einsetzen noch gefüttert sind ! Auch das Wetter , Wind und Luftdruck spielen eine große Rolle . Wenn man durch ein Rohr 10m in den See geschüttet wird , ist das glaub ich auch nicht förderlich ! 
Ich war am WE bei uns an einen Angelsee nur mal schauen Morgens um 9.30h, in einer Stunde , bei 20 Anglern und 40 Ruten, ist auch nur eine gezogen worden ! Wetter war trocken , kaum Wind und Sonne Da sind die Forellen gesprungen , aber keine Bisse ! Voran liegst, falsche Tiefe , falscher Köder ? Kann dir leider keiner genau beantworten ! Ich sag mal , einfach nur das Gewässer beobachten ( lesen ) und alles ausprobieren , dann wird man schon die eine oder andere überlisten , und ween nicht , hat man einen schönen entspannenden Tag in der Natur verbracht !
Gruß Andreas , ab Sonntag an einem der Naturseen um den Ringkobingfjord anzutreffen ( Immer ab Sonneaufgang )


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi Andreas
Ab wann ist ein See ein Natursee ? Ich freu mich auf die Berichte.
Gruss und Petri
Patrick


----------



## anschmu (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Andreas
> Ab wann ist ein See ein Natursee ? Ich freu mich auf die Berichte.
> Gruss und Petri
> Patrick


Gibt da ein paar gute in der Umgebung !
Zum Beispiel : Bjerrely See , Adsbolsee oder der von Palle bei Nymindegab . Vielleicht auch der kleine und große bei No !
Die Teiche bei Sondervig und Klegod ,sowie die Fischzucht zähle ich zu den künstlichen Kuhlen .
Oxriver ist eine künstlich angelegte Anlage , ganz passabel , aber nicht mein Geschmack !


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ok danke   Ich kenne keinen von diesen Seen. Muss ich vielleicht mal Anfahren


----------



## anschmu (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ok danke   Ich kenne keinen von diesen Seen. Muss ich vielleicht mal Anfahren


Welche Seen fährst du denn an , wenn du am Fjord bist ?


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

90% Oxriver hab dort die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber die letzten Jahre waren durch das populär werden nicht mehr soooo gut früher hatte man den See bis um 9 quasi für sich allein...
Klittens hab ich letztes Jahr zum ersten mal probiert... 4 angeln 0 Fische aber das lag nicht an mangelnden Fischen... ich war einfach nur zu dumm zum drillen und landen ..... 

Lodbjerg Hede aber immer nur zum test...


----------



## Trader1667 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin Moin,
 wir fahren am Samstag auch für eine Woche zum Forellenangeln hoch. Planung steht und die Vorfreude ist riesig. Allerdings habe ich soeben ein Beitrag auf Facebook gelesen, welcher mich doch etwas stutzig macht. Normal steht der Oxriver auch an einem Tag auf dem Plan, allerdings lese ich gerade das die Forellen sehr modderig sein sollen. Wir sind mehrmals im Jahr oben und hatten dort nie modderige Forellen. Hat jemand geschmackliche Erfahrungen in den letzten Tagen mit dem Fischen aus dem Oxriver gemacht? Ich kann das eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen.

 Vielen Dank


----------



## eike (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

hey sagt mal Dknoob sagte das die Forellen alle voll waren mit Laich ich dachte die werden alle steril gezüchtet damit sie keine Laich und Milch ansetzen ferner sagte er das der Laich schon ziemlich reif und locker war aber normalerweise laichen forellen doch von Dezember bis April oder


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Sally Eike,

wie will mann Tiere ohne Geschlecht züchten ?? Da stimmt von der logik was nicht oder ? Das wäre mir neu  (lasse mich da aber auch gerne belehren.)
Bei uns ist die Schonzeit ab 1.10 bis Ende Februar  warum sollten die Forellen jetzt nicht schon kurz vorm Laichen sein ? Ich kenne mich da zuwenig aus aber ich fand an der Aussage nichts merkwürdig 
Gruss


----------



## eike (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

da geb ich Dir recht ich kenn mich auch nicht aus aber ich habe mal irgenwo bei uns am Forellenteich so etwas gehört und wir hatten letztes Jahr im oktober forellenangeln da hatte keine forelle Laich oder Milch


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Vielleicht wurden diese schon vom Züchter abgestriffen ? 
Ich wüsste nicht wie ich ohne Rogen und Milch ein solches Merkmal weitervererben will 

Ich war im September oben und alle Fische hatten einen Laichansatz 

Gruss


----------



## eike (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Na schauen wir mal fahre am 24.10.15 hoch mit 4 Kidis die wollen unbedingt nach Klittens weil Sie da letztes Jahr immer gefangen haben leider gibts keine Neuigkeiten zu Klittens muss ich mal schauen was ich dann mache wenn in klittens nichts geht


----------



## anschmu (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wir fahren am Samstag auch für eine Woche zum Forellenangeln hoch. Planung steht und die Vorfreude ist riesig. Allerdings habe ich soeben ein Beitrag auf Facebook gelesen, welcher mich doch etwas stutzig macht. Normal steht der Oxriver auch an einem Tag auf dem Plan, allerdings lese ich gerade das die Forellen sehr modderig sein sollen. Wir sind mehrmals im Jahr oben und hatten dort nie modderige Forellen. Hat jemand geschmackliche Erfahrungen in den letzten Tagen mit dem Fischen aus dem Oxriver gemacht? Ich kann das eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Vielen Dank


Modrig kann doch eigentlich nur im Sommer passieren , sonst ist doch Oxriver immer leichte Strömung .
An welchen Teichen siet ihr denn zu treffen ?


----------



## strunz2 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Einige aus vergangener Woche aus No schon verarbeitet. War kein 
modriger bei. Hatte allerdings im Frühjahr auch eine Reklamation. Fisch kam aus No!! Ist aber wohl die Ausnahme.


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Das kann immer mal vorkommen Aber No war immer ok...


----------



## Trader1667 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Modrig kann doch eigentlich nur im Sommer passieren , sonst ist doch Oxriver immer leichte Strömung .
> An welchen Teichen siet ihr denn zu treffen ?



Moin Moin,
wir starten Samstag sehr früh und halten auf dem Hinweg zum Ferienhaus bei Refsgard und Tusaagard.
Sonntag:
Stauning und Filskov
Montag ->Nebel Soe
Dienstag -> Oxriver
Mittwoch -> Tusaagard und Stauning
Donnerstag -> Oxriver und Boris Put and Take


----------



## strunz2 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wir starten Samstag sehr früh und halten auf dem Hinweg zum Ferienhaus bei Refsgard und Tusaagard.
> Sonntag:
> Stauning und Filskov
> ...



Das Programm liest sich geil!! Ich wünsche euch bessere Bedingungen als wir letzte Woche hatten.  Vergesst Baeckhuse nicht, wenns nur halb so viel hält wie versprochen, ist es einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Trader1667 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Danke Strunz....ja, wir freuen uns schon riesig. Sind mehrmals im Jahr oben und vesuchen eigentlich immer auch neue Teiche mit anzufahren. In diesem Fall Filskov und Boris Put and Take. Baekhuse ist auch eine wirklich schöne Anlage mit ordentlich viel Fisch, allerdings ist der Urlaub meistens zu kurz um alle aus unserer Sicht guten Anlagen zu befischen.


----------



## strunz2 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Danke Strunz....ja, wir freuen uns schon riesig. Sind mehrmals im Jahr oben und vesuchen eigentlich immer auch neue Teiche mit anzufahren. In diesem Fall Filskov und Boris Put and Take. Baekhuse ist auch eine wirklich schöne Anlage mit ordentlich viel Fisch, allerdings ist der Urlaub meistens zu kurz um alle aus unserer Sicht guten Anlagen zu befischen.



Filskov sind wir im Frühjahr 2014 auf der Hinfahrt angefahren.
War ein ziemliches Gegurke dorthin und auch wenig erfolgreich.
Würde bei einem erneuten Versuch schon bei der Anfahrt Broeng
Fiskepark wählen. Liegt nahe der normalen Rute: nach Varde
nicht Richtung Norre Nebel sondern Richtung Blavand (bei Oksbol)
Kenne die Anlage von früher, war immer gut und auch preislich top.


----------



## DKNoob (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> hey sagt mal Dknoob sagte das die Forellen alle voll waren mit Laich ich dachte die werden alle steril gezüchtet damit sie keine Laich und Milch ansetzen ferner sagte er das der Laich schon ziemlich reif und locker war aber normalerweise laichen forellen doch von Dezember bis April oder



jip waren voller laich..und ich denke in  ca 14 tagen geht es los .. 

in der zucht ist alles anders als in der natur.

aber wie gesagt probieren ohne dem geht es nicht.vieleicht habt ihr ja mehr glück.


----------



## troutnorge (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> jip waren voller laich..und ich denke in ca 14 tagen geht es los ..
> 
> in der zucht ist alles anders als in der natur.
> 
> aber wie gesagt probieren ohne dem geht es nicht.vieleicht habt ihr ja mehr glück.



Also ich kenne eine Anlage in meiner Gegend, die ab und an sterile Lachsforellen in Dänemark bestellt, die auch teurer sein sollen. Sind dann keine ungeschlechtlichen Forellen, wie sCoPeXx meinte, sondern bekommen halt "nur" eine Antibabypille oder so. Genau weiß ich das auch nicht |bigeyes
Vom Aussehen und der Konsistenz unterscheiden die sich schon von "normalen" Lachsforellen. Die Sterilen sind farblich nicht so ausgeprägt und haben sehr dicke Baulappen.


----------



## anschmu (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So , wer ist alles ab morgen unten ? Vielleicht können wir mal zusammen auf Hreing gehen , vielleicht gesellt sich Otto auch dazu !


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



troutnorge schrieb:


> Also ich kenne eine Anlage in meiner Gegend, die ab und an sterile Lachsforellen in Dänemark bestellt, die auch teurer sein sollen. Sind dann keine ungeschlechtlichen Forellen, wie sCoPeXx meinte, sondern bekommen halt "nur" eine Antibabypille oder so. Genau weiß ich das auch nicht |bigeyes
> Vom Aussehen und der Konsistenz unterscheiden die sich schon von "normalen" Lachsforellen. Die Sterilen sind farblich nicht so ausgeprägt und haben sehr dicke Baulappen.


Hi ich hab grad etwas intesiver gegoogled... Tatsächlich gibt es Sterile Eier.... Dies soll speziell für grosse Regenbogner gemacht werden .... 

Organe sind zwar vorhanden.. Die Eier bzw der Samen werden nie ausreifen .... 

hätt ich nicht gedacht.. wieder etwas gelernt

Die Eier werden speziel behandelt damit diese unfruchtbar werden...


----------



## anschmu (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi ich hab grad etwas intesiver gegoogled... Tatsächlich gibt es Sterile Eier.... Dies soll speziell für grosse Regenbogner gemacht werden ....
> 
> Organe sind zwar vorhanden.. Die Eier bzw der Samen werden nie ausreifen ....
> 
> ...


Nun frag ich mich , wo da der Sinn liegt und welcher Nutzen ?


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Die Fische wachsen besser und schneller ab da diese nie Energie in die Entwicklung der Geschlechtsorgane und somit auch Hormone stecken. So hab ich das mal gedeutet... frei nach dem Motto "wer nicht an Sex denkt, hat mehr zeit zum essen"


----------



## anschmu (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Die Fische wachsen besser und schneller ab da diese nie Energie in die Entwicklung der Geschlechtsorgane und somit auch Hormone stecken. So hab ich das mal gedeutet... frei nach dem Motto "wer nicht an Sex denkt, hat mehr zeit zum essen"


Da ist was dran ...!


----------



## thorbs1887 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Deswegen hab ich soviel abgenommen


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich bin verheiratet, ich nehme nichts mehr ab


----------



## anschmu (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So nun gehts los , kann leider das Laptop nicht mitnehmen , hab aber das Smartphone dabei um in Verbindung zu bleiben . Wenn keiner einen Termin zu herings angeln setz , werd ich es mit dem Telefon versuchen ! 
bis dann in Hvidesande !


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Die Fische wachsen besser und schneller ab da diese nie Energie in die Entwicklung der Geschlechtsorgane und somit auch Hormone stecken. So hab ich das mal gedeutet... frei nach dem Motto "wer nicht an Sex denkt, hat mehr zeit zum essen"



Das sind spezielle forellen für angler, da der stoff in den tabletten nicht abgebaut wird, sondernund beim verzehr auf den angler übertragen wird. Dann verändert er sich nur ein wenig, bekommt baulappen und hat mehr zeit für die angelei.

 Die zuchtindustrie lässt sich schon was einfallen - das ist schon förmlich verrückt.  Für die zucht benötigt man weibliche forellen - die sind wertvoller - auch dafür ist gesorgt, grob gesagt, werden sie elektrisch behandelt und dann werden sie alle weiblich. - so wurde mir es gesagt in der LAF.
 Hier mal eine link: was mit den forellen alles gemacht wird, damit sie ihre taschen schneller und dicker mit geld füllen können 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenbogenforellenproduktion


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Ich bin verheiratet, ich nehme nichts mehr ab


Du weißt, warum Junggesellen so schlank und verheiratete Männer so kräftig sind?

Der Junggeselle kommt heim und geht zum Kühlschrank. Da ist aber nix vernünftiges drin, also geht er ins Schlafzimmer und legt sich ins Bett. 

Der verheiratete Mann kommt heim und geht ins Schlafzimmer...


----------



## sCoPeXx (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hoi Michael lange nichts gehört.
Wie war der Urlaub ? Was ging bei den Forellen und Barschen? 

Ja vom schlafen nehme ich auch immer zu  Aber vorher das lecker essen von der Frau geniessen und das Feierabend Bierchen gibts dazu  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Nee, der Spruch geht ja weiter. Der verheiratete Mann geht ins Schlafzimmer, da ist aber nix vernünftiges drin, also geht er an den Kühlschrank. [emoji15]

Der Urlaub war schön, nur das Wetter nicht optimal.  Bei den Forellen war ich nicht, die Barsche im Hafen von Ringköbing haben aber gut gebissen. Zumindest solange ich nicht weg geweht wurde...


----------



## anschmu (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin heute den ersten Tag in No an der Kippe 2 schöne verhaftet und ein Uboot verloren. War nur von 7-10h da
.Morgen früh wieder.  Alle auf gelben Teig und ca.4-m tief.


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin heute den ersten Tag in No an der Kippe 2 schöne verhaftet und ein Uboot verloren. War nur von 7-10h da
> .Morgen früh wieder.  Alle auf gelben Teig und ca.4-m tief.



Geht doch!! Wenn du die Tiefe so genau weißt, wahrscheinlich auf Stand, oder??? Was oder wo ist die Kippe?


----------



## anschmu (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Geht doch!! Wenn du die Tiefe so genau weißt, wahrscheinlich auf Stand, oder??? Was oder wo ist die Kippe?



Nein mit sbiro und sinkenden Teig. Die Kippe ist am Oxriver vorbei auf der rechten Seite ca.600m


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Nein mit sbiro und sinkenden Teig. Die Kippe ist am Oxriver vorbei auf der rechten Seite ca.600m



Ist also Stampevej 8. Gehört auch zum Oxriver (gleicher Betreiber). Dort habe ich noch nie geangelt. Haben vergangene 
Woche nachmittags dort geschaut. War aber zu hoch frequentiert.
Wie tief ist die Pfütze denn?


----------



## DKNoob (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

geht an manchen stellen auf 7-8 meter.


----------



## anschmu (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Ist also Stampevej 8. Gehört auch zum Oxriver (gleicher Betreiber). Dort habe ich noch nie geangelt. Haben vergangene
> Woche nachmittags dort geschaut. War aber zu hoch frequentiert.
> Wie tief ist die Pfütze denn?



Ist fast 12-16m tief und hat einen guten Fischbestand und schön ruhig, wenn man sehr früh da ist


----------



## DKNoob (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

hmm dann hat mir der besitzer falsche auskünfte erteilt.. gg

Zitat:
STAMPEVEJ 8

Hier liegt ein attraktiver, ca. 6000 m² großer und 4-8 m tiefer See, schön gelegen und von Wald umgeben. Toiletten und Reinigungsplätze können am Stampevej 3 benutzt werden.
hmm gerade mal auf die inet seite gegangen.. und siehe da. 

http://www.oxriver.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=2&lang=de

nach zu lesen hier gg


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ist fast 12-16m tief und hat einen guten Fischbestand und schön ruhig, wenn man sehr früh da ist


Könnten aber ganz andere Voraussetzungen als im eigentlichen Oxriver sein. Das werden wir im Frühjahr jedenfalls mal antesten.
Ach übrigens: Nächster Turn ab 26.03!!


----------



## DKNoob (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Könnten aber ganz andere Voraussetzungen als im eigentlichen Oxriver sein. Das werden wir im Frühjahr jedenfalls mal antesten.
> Ach übrigens: Nächster Turn ab 26.03!!



ja lohnt sich auf jedenfall der see. war im sommer sehr erfolgreich.. wenn du auf den parkplatz ankommst..  entweder ganz links vor kopf oder gegenüber hinten links in der ecke am schilf sind 2-3 plätze sehr fängig.


hast du glück.. ich erst ab dem 28.5.. aber dafür 3 wochen gg


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ja lohnt sich auf jedenfall der see. war im sommer sehr erfolgreich.. wenn du auf den parkplatz ankommst..  entweder ganz links vor kopf oder gegenüber hinten links in der ecke am schilf sind 2-3 plätze sehr fängig.
> 
> 
> hast du glück.. ich erst ab dem 28.5.. aber dafür 3 wochen gg



Das ist ja mein Problem. Bin immer auf die Ferien angewiesen.
Dann geht immer nur eine Woche und manchmal gehts einem 
wie in der vergangenen. Im Sommer macht es wenig Sinn. 
Na ja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## DKNoob (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mein Problem. Bin immer auf die Ferien angewiesen.
> Dann geht immer nur eine Woche und manchmal gehts einem
> wie in der vergangenen. Im Sommer macht es wenig Sinn.
> Na ja, man kann nicht alles haben.



 jaa kenne ich..  aber zum glück sind meiner kinder nicht mehr in der schule. ist immer ein teures  vergnügen in den ferien. gewesen. da kann man jetzt eine woche mehr nehmen gg


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ja lohnt sich auf jedenfall der see. war im sommer sehr erfolgreich.. wenn du auf den parkplatz ankommst..  entweder ganz links vor kopf oder gegenüber hinten links in der ecke am schilf sind 2-3 plätze sehr fängig.
> 
> 
> hast du glück.. ich erst ab dem 28.5.. aber dafür 3 wochen gg





DKNoob schrieb:


> jaa kenne ich..  aber zum glück sind meiner kinder nicht mehr in der schule. ist immer ein teures  vergnügen in den ferien. gewesen. da kann man jetzt eine woche mehr nehmen gg



ha, meine Kinder gehen auch nicht mehr zur Schule. Muss ich
leider täglich selber hin.


----------



## eike (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

weiss jemand was neues von klittens...........???????


----------



## DKNoob (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> ha, meine Kinder gehen auch nicht mehr zur Schule. Muss ich
> leider täglich selber hin.



 hahah |wavey: ok verstanden herr lehrer gg



eike schrieb:


> weiss jemand was neues von klittens...........???????



 nöö  wird sich aber nicht viel geändert haben.. versuch es doch einfach eike...der see ist voll fisch.. kraut war auch nicht mehr viel drinne. wasser war auch super.. also gib gas wenn du ankommst.


----------



## strunz2 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Kannst dir den Herrn schenken. Es soll auch normale Menschen unter dieser
Species geben. Siehst du ja an meinem Hobby.


----------



## anschmu (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin war heute früh wieder in No leider ne Nullnummmer. Später noch mal Baekhuse geguckt.,war ein Angler vor Ort, aber nichts gefangen. Sah auch aber tot dort aus. Keine Bewegung in beiden Teichen. Werde dort nächstes Jahr mal schauen. Morgen geht's zum Bjerrelysee.Mal schauen was da geht.


----------



## troutnorge (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin war heute früh wieder in No leider ne Nullnummmer. Später noch mal Baekhuse geguckt.,war ein Angler vor Ort, aber nichts gefangen. Sah auch aber tot dort aus. Keine Bewegung in beiden Teichen. Werde dort nächstes Jahr mal schauen. Morgen geht's zum Bjerrelysee.Mal schauen was da geht.[/QUOTE
> 
> Moin, in Baekehuse postet er regelmäßig Bilder auf Facebook. Sind immer nur ein bis drei Forellen abgebildet. Werde mir bald vor Ort ein Bild machen ::q
> 
> Wünsche dir noch ein paar erfolgreiche Einsätze.


----------



## Benche (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Wie sind so die Zeiten zum Angeln? Wann kanns Morgens losgehen und wann ist es Abends dúnkel?


----------



## anschmu (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Wie sind so die Zeiten zum Angeln? Wann kanns Morgens losgehen und wann ist es Abends dúnkel?



Hell wird es gegen 7.30h und dunkel gegen 18.30h


----------



## anschmu (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So zurück aus Bjerrely.6 Stück in 4Std.Morgens von 8-12h. Alle auf Kunstmade mit 1.40m Vormachen auf Sbiro.  War super Bewegung im ganzen Teich, trotzdem war ich dort ganz alleine, versteh das wer will


----------



## troutnorge (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Petri !
Nächste Woche profitieren wir ja von der Uhrenumstellung. Dürfte dann ja schon 06:30 hell sein :q


----------



## anschmu (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin war heute morgen noch mal in Bjerrely. Leider nur eine verhaftet. War aber super. Ich war wieder ganz alleine am See. So kann man super entschleunigen im Urlaub. Besser geht es nicht. 
Und wieder auf Kunstmade mit 2m Vorfach immer drüben am anderen Ufer


----------



## Benche (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Stauning heute einiges losgewesen und eigentlich hat jeder mindestens einen mitnehmen können. Bevorzugt wurde gelber Teig!


----------



## Benche (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Heute in Hvide Sande gewesen. wenig Aktivität und nur 2 Fänge zu beobachten, eine 1,2 kg haben wir davon bekommen, auf grünem Teig!

 Ansonsten die Forellen die man sehen konnte waren sehr träge. Die Dänen haben wohl dies Jahr die Goldforellen für sich entdeckt ;-)


----------



## anschmu (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Heute in Hvide Sande gewesen. wenig Aktivität und nur 2 Fänge zu beobachten, eine 1,2 kg haben wir davon bekommen, auf grünem Teig!
> 
> Ansonsten die Forellen die man sehen konnte waren sehr träge. Die Dänen haben wohl dies Jahr die Goldforellen für sich entdeckt ;-)[/                                                                      Wo warst du denn in Hvidesande angeln ? Da gibt es nur dieses Hälterbecken unten am Hafen !


----------



## Benche (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Benche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute in Hvide Sande gewesen. wenig Aktivität und nur 2 Fänge zu beobachten, eine 1,2 kg haben wir davon bekommen, auf grünem Teig!
> ...


----------



## DKNoob (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> anschmu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jo diese Zuchtbecken meinte ich. Waren auf jedenfall einige drin aber wie gesagt, teilweise standen die 30min auf der Stelle, selbst bei anwerfen kaum bewegt wie Atrappen #c
> ...


----------



## strunz2 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi Anschmu,
bist du noch vor Ort?


----------



## anschmu (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Hi Anschmu,
> bist du noch vor Ort?


Nein leider nicht !


----------



## strunz2 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht !



Was ging denn noch so?


----------



## anschmu (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was ging denn noch so?



Nicht mehr viel , nur das was ich schon berichtet habe !


----------



## strunz2 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Nicht mehr viel , nur das was ich schon berichtet habe !



Wie groß waren denn die Forellen in Bjerelly. Wir haben dort im Frühjahr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ganz alleine am Wasser.
Alle Bisse an der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Nur, das waren keine
dänischen Forellen. Keine hatte mehr als 300 gr.


----------



## olli3278 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hier ein paar Fänge von letzter Woche aus Klittens/Argab:


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

ich würde mal sagen läuft ☺ wie hast du die gefangen ?


----------



## anschmu (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Wie groß waren denn die Forellen in Bjerelly. Wir haben dort im Frühjahr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ganz alleine am Wasser.
> Alle Bisse an der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Nur, das waren keine
> dänischen Forellen. Keine hatte mehr als 300 gr.



Sind alle so um  die 600-900 gr. gewesen . Sind aber dänische Forelle , er kauft da so zertifizierte , hat er am Reinigungsplatz angeschlagen . Ich fahre dort hin , weil nicht so viele Angler dort sind . Ist mir lieber , wenn ich meine Ruhe habe . 
Dafür sind ja in No große Klopper drin und die Ausbeute wie früher ist äh nicht mehr ! 
Reicht mir wenn ich meine 3 bis 4 Stück fange ! Bin natürlich froh über jede weitere |supergri!


----------



## DKNoob (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



olli3278 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fänge von letzter Woche aus Klittens/Argab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht gut aus petri scheint ja zu laufen.#h


----------



## strunz2 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> sieht gut aus petri scheint ja zu laufen.#h



Irgendwann mussten Sie ja beißen!! Hab ja gesagt, dann
muss man vor Ort sein.#q#q
Allen die jetzt oben sind viel Petri.#h#h


----------



## Benche (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Oxriver waren wir jetzt zweimal kurz , einmal 3 Stück mitgenommen gestern ging aber wieder gar nix, nur beim Hotspot Auslauf hinten ging eine nach dem anderen an den Haken!
Aber da ist schwer mal ran zu kommen an den Platz! 
Positiv es werden jeden Tag 140kg eingesetzt.


----------



## strunz2 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Oxriver waren wir jetzt zweimal kurz , einmal 3 Stück mitgenommen gestern ging aber wieder gar nix, nur beim Hotspot Auslauf hinten ging eine nach dem anderen an den Haken!
> Aber da ist schwer mal ran zu kommen an den Platz!
> Positiv es werden jeden Tag 140kg eingesetzt.



Was verstehst du unter "dem Auslauf hinten"?


----------



## DKNoob (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "dem Auslauf hinten"?



ich denke der auslauf bei der hütte.weil im einlauf und auslauf sitzen sie schon nachts um 2-3 uhr. gg


----------



## strunz2 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> ich denke der auslauf bei der hütte.weil im einlauf und auslauf sitzen sie schon nachts um 2-3 uhr. gg



Könnte sein. Aber die Plätze neben der Hütte sind auch ständig von Wohnwagen und Wohnmobilen frequentiert. Auch deshalb sind diese Plätze ständig besetzt. Vor drei Wochen jedenfalls ging dort nicht mehr als woanders auch.


----------



## DKNoob (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Könnte sein. Aber die Plätze neben der Hütte sind auch ständig von Wohnwagen und Wohnmobilen frequentiert. Auch deshalb sind diese Plätze ständig besetzt. Vor drei Wochen jedenfalls ging dort nicht mehr als woanders auch.


joo  nächstes jahr.. auf ein neues gg#h


----------



## strunz2 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> joo  nächstes jahr.. auf ein neues gg#h



Worauf du einen lassen kannst.:k #h


----------



## olli3278 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen läuft ☺ wie hast du die gefangen ?




Moin moin

Die haben wir alle mit PowerBait geschleppt, also nix besonderes.


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Moin 
ich freu mich schon wenn ich wieder oben bin  


Gruss Patrick


----------



## eike (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So bin schon Freitag nach Hause gefahren da es mir in DK einfach zu voll war war in Klittens war schwierig zu fischen weil jeden Tag anderer Wind war es waren schöne Fische drin habe am Sonntag 5 gehabt von 2-5 kg,Montag 6 von 1,5kg-6 kg am Dienstag hatte ich eine von 6,8 kg und eine noch viel grössere verloren weil es Angler gibt die einem beim Drillen über die Schnur schmeissen muss dazu sagen das die Teiche einfach zu voll mit Anglern waren es hat kein Spass gemacht naja was mir auch noch übel aufgestossen ist das man von den Betreibern mehrfach am Tag kontrolliert wird sprich die Karte zum Angeln vorzeigen muss einmal lass ich mir noch gefallen aber 3 oder 4 mal bei 4 Stunden Angelzeit zuguter letzt haben Sie dann noch die Eimer kontrolliert was gefangen wurde habe für 2016 für unseren Angelverein 2 grosse Häuser gebucht Klittens werde ich aber erstmal nicht mehr besuchen gibt ja auch noch andere Teiche


----------



## DKNoob (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> So bin schon Freitag nach Hause gefahren da es mir in DK einfach zu voll war war in Klittens war schwierig zu fischen weil jeden Tag anderer Wind war es waren schöne Fische drin habe am Sonntag 5 gehabt von 2-5 kg,Montag 6 von 1,5kg-6 kg am Dienstag hatte ich eine von 6,8 kg und eine noch viel grössere verloren weil es Angler gibt die einem beim Drillen über die Schnur schmeissen muss dazu sagen das die Teiche einfach zu voll mit Anglern waren es hat kein Spass gemacht naja was mir auch noch übel aufgestossen ist das man von den Betreibern mehrfach am Tag kontrolliert wird sprich die Karte zum Angeln vorzeigen muss einmal lass ich mir noch gefallen aber 3 oder 4 mal bei 4 Stunden Angelzeit zuguter letzt haben Sie dann noch die Eimer kontrolliert was gefangen wurde habe für 2016 für unseren Angelverein 2 grosse Häuser gebucht Klittens werde ich aber erstmal nicht mehr besuchen gibt ja auch noch andere Teiche



 lass mich raten gg  dem besitzer seine schwester und deren mann. jaa die beiden sind  echt am nerven. die hatten letztes jahr schon leute des teiches verwiesen weil sie zu  viel gefangen haben.. oder mit knoblauchteig  gefangen haben.. sagten dann es ist hier verboten.. hatte ich mit dem cheffe noch dieses jahr im mai drüber gesprochen.. das die ein wenig zu sehr nerven ..  aber kontrolle ist mal net schlecht. gibt soo viele die echt  das dänische gemüt strapazieren. und rein zu fällig vergessen zu bezahlen.


alles schon erlebt. aber ansonnsten lief es ja in argab.


----------



## anschmu (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> So bin schon Freitag nach Hause gefahren da es mir in DK einfach zu voll war war in Klittens war schwierig zu fischen weil jeden Tag anderer Wind war es waren schöne Fische drin habe am Sonntag 5 gehabt von 2-5 kg,Montag 6 von 1,5kg-6 kg am Dienstag hatte ich eine von 6,8 kg und eine noch viel grössere verloren weil es Angler gibt die einem beim Drillen über die Schnur schmeissen muss dazu sagen das die Teiche einfach zu voll mit Anglern waren es hat kein Spass gemacht naja was mir auch noch übel aufgestossen ist das man von den Betreibern mehrfach am Tag kontrolliert wird sprich die Karte zum Angeln vorzeigen muss einmal lass ich mir noch gefallen aber 3 oder 4 mal bei 4 Stunden Angelzeit zuguter letzt haben Sie dann noch die Eimer kontrolliert was gefangen wurde habe für 2016 für unseren Angelverein 2 grosse Häuser gebucht Klittens werde ich aber erstmal nicht mehr besuchen gibt ja auch noch andere Teiche



Petri , da hast du ja trotzdem eine gute Ausbeute gehabt . jetzt weißt du aber auch , warum ich diese Teiche meide ! Lieber etwas weiter fahren , aber seine Ruhe haben ! Und Fisch ist in den natürlichen Teichen auch genug drin !


----------



## strunz2 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hallo Eike,
kann mich Andreas nur anschließen. Diese Bedingungen hast du doch an jedem Teich an der Westseite des Fjordes, mit Ausnahme von Lodbjerg Hede.
Du hast doch im Vorfeld so von Klittens geschwärmt. Da kann doch bei
dem Fangergebnis (auch hier mussten sie ja irgendwann wieder beißen) nicht das dreimalige Vorzeigen einer Angelkarte zu einem solchen Meinungsumschwung führen. Da es in Klittens keine Fangbegrenzung gibt,
kann man doch auch seine Eimer ruhigen Gewissens zeigen. Forellen
über 6 Kg werden dir in jeder Anlage in viele andere Schnüre ziehen.
Das geht dann nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und die Angelkollegen
suchst du dir an keiner Anlage aus. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin da bei Andreas.
Es gibt, wenn du etwas weiter fährst, Anlagen, welche weit weniger frequentiert werden.


----------



## Benche (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

So bin auch zurück, hab aus den 10 Tagen 12 Forellen mitgenommen 600g bis 2,2kg.

Über Stauning und Oxriver habe ich ja schon berichtet. 
Oxriver meinte ich natürlich den Einlauf hinten beim großen See bei der Holzhütte. Beim auslauf auf der anderen Seite geht auch recht wenig.

Wir haben dann mal noch den Ringköbing Put & Take ausprobiert dort vorm Kreisel links. Der setzt laut Aushang alle 2-3 Tage 50kg ein. Neulich stand morgens schon 50kg dran hat dann aber erst 12 Uhr eingesetzt. Vorher ging am ganzen See gar nichts obwohl sehr viel zu sehen war. Erst beim einsetzen wurden 3 Stück gefangen dann ging nichts mehr.

Klegod hat mein Miturlauber dann noch eine gefangen und beim ausnehmen gesehen das der ganze Fisch voll Pelletts war. Ist nun die Frage ob die Pelletts noch von der Zucht stammen.

@Anschmu, danke nochmal für den genialen Tipp mit Bjerrely. Da wir eh nach Herning fuhren haben wir 2 Stunden dort Abends unser Glück versucht. Erstmal beeindruckt von der ganzen Anlage und dem Riesengewässer. Soviel Aktivität im See hab ich noch nirgens gesehen. In 2 Std konnten wir eine 700g und eine 2,1 kg rausziehen, 3 sind mir abgegangen.

Da musste ich dann nocheinmal hin. Morgens 3 Std. Da haben wir dann 5 Stück bekommen 700g bis 1kg. Diverse Bisse gehabt, die leider abgegangen sind. Diese kleinen Forellen sind einfach zu aktiv. Hat aber riesen Spaß gemacht weil die einfach auf alles gebissen haben. Ob Wurm, Maden, Powerbait, Gummitierchen.
Die 50km Anfahrt haben sich auf jedenfall gelohnt und wir waren zweimal komplett alleine dort :vik:


----------



## anschmu (1. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> So bin auch zurück, hab aus den 10 Tagen 12 Forellen mitgenommen 600g bis 2,2kg.
> 
> Über Stauning und Oxriver habe ich ja schon berichtet.
> Oxriver meinte ich natürlich den Einlauf hinten beim großen See bei der Holzhütte. Beim auslauf auf der anderen Seite geht auch recht wenig.
> ...


|supergriSag ich doch und wieder einen infiziert#: Vielleicht treffen wir uns da ja mal , bin vielleicht im Mai wieder unten


----------



## eike (1. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

naja man lernt immer dazu ich war von Klittens begeistert aber das Auftreten von den beiden Brüdern ist mir schon aufgestossen die Art und Weise und vor allem der Ton ich bin erstmal von Klittens geheilt sagt mir mal paar Anlagen für nächstes Jahr habe leider 2 Häuser in Tingodden gebucht aber da fahr ich dann lieber ein Stück


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi Eike, 
ich wollte Loch Ness bei Vemb mal probieren... hab viel gutes über die Anlage gehört.. vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas dazu sagen. 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## strunz2 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Eike,
> ich wollte Loch Ness bei Vemb mal probieren... hab viel gutes über die Anlage gehört.. vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas dazu sagen.
> Gruss Patrick



Steht im Frühjahr auf unserer Liste. Werde berichten.


----------



## jaropi (1. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich war heute für 6 Std. In Outrup/Baekhuse. Nach 1,5 Std. hatte ich meinen Tagesfang beisammen (5 Stück zwischen 40 und 46 cm). Danach noch ein paar vorsichtige Bisse, die ich nicht mehr verwerten konnte und 2 Aussteiger. Es waren noch einige Dänen da und keiner blieb ohne Fisch.  Wirklich sehr schöne Anlage, die ich schon vor einigen Jahren beangelt habe mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg. Habe mich nett mit dem Besitzer unterhalten, der die Anlage vor einem Jahr übernommen hat. War nach seiner Aussage vorher abgewirtschaftet und er möchte etwas daraus machen. Das merkt man auch. Angeblich hat er in den letzten beiden Wochen jeweils 400 kg besetzt, weil aufgrund der Herbstferien viel los war. Wird jetzt natürlich weniger. Werde die Woche noch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## strunz2 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



jaropi schrieb:


> Ich war heute für 6 Std. In Outrup/Baekhuse. Nach 1,5 Std. hatte ich meinen Tagesfang beisammen (5 Stück zwischen 40 und 46 cm). Danach noch ein paar vorsichtige Bisse, die ich nicht mehr verwerten konnte und 2 Aussteiger. Es waren noch einige Dänen da und keiner blieb ohne Fisch.  Wirklich sehr schöne Anlage, die ich schon vor einigen Jahren beangelt habe mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg. Habe mich nett mit dem Besitzer unterhalten, der die Anlage vor einem Jahr übernommen hat. War nach seiner Aussage vorher abgewirtschaftet und er möchte etwas daraus machen. Das merkt man auch. Angeblich hat er in den letzten beiden Wochen jeweils 400 kg besetzt, weil aufgrund der Herbstferien viel los war. Wird jetzt natürlich weniger. Werde die Woche noch mal vorbeischauen.



Klingt ja ganz vielversprechend. Scheint der Typ den ich da getroffen habe ja nicht völlig daneben zu liegen!


----------



## anschmu (2. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



jaropi schrieb:


> Ich war heute für 6 Std. In Outrup/Baekhuse. Nach 1,5 Std. hatte ich meinen Tagesfang beisammen (5 Stück zwischen 40 und 46 cm). Danach noch ein paar vorsichtige Bisse, die ich nicht mehr verwerten konnte und 2 Aussteiger. Es waren noch einige Dänen da und keiner blieb ohne Fisch.  Wirklich sehr schöne Anlage, die ich schon vor einigen Jahren beangelt habe mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg. Habe mich nett mit dem Besitzer unterhalten, der die Anlage vor einem Jahr übernommen hat. War nach seiner Aussage vorher abgewirtschaftet und er möchte etwas daraus machen. Das merkt man auch. Angeblich hat er in den letzten beiden Wochen jeweils 400 kg besetzt, weil aufgrund der Herbstferien viel los war. Wird jetzt natürlich weniger. Werde die Woche noch mal vorbeischauen.



Petri , hab mir den Teich auch mal angesehen , wenn du noch mal hin fährst berichte bitte mal , dann werde ich ihn im Mai mal testen .
Wie ich vorletzte Woche da war , war nur ein einsamer Angler dort , der geblinkert hat . Der konnte mir aber nichts genaues sagen , da er erst kurz vor mir gekommen war . Hab dort vor 10 Jahren mal getestet , aber da war nichts los !


----------



## jaropi (3. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Petri , hab mir den Teich auch mal angesehen , wenn du noch mal hin fährst berichte bitte mal , dann werde ich ihn im Mai mal testen .
> Wie ich vorletzte Woche da war , war nur ein einsamer Angler dort , der geblinkert hat . Der konnte mir aber nichts genaues sagen , da er erst kurz vor mir gekommen war . Hab dort vor 10 Jahren mal getestet , aber da war nichts los !



War heute noch mal da. Dieses Mal bei mir nur eine  Einzige. Die Anlage war ziemlich gut besucht. Als ich ankam waren schon 10 Mann da. Die anderen waren erfolgreicher. Gefangen wurde im hinteren Teil des ersten Teiches, wo letztes Mal wenig lief. Den Vogel schoss ein Däne ab. Der hatte um die 10 Stck., die größte hatte 4,6 kg.  Viele Forellen Bissen auf auftreibende Paste.
Der hintere Teich wird relativ wenig beangelt. Das Wasser ist noch klarer und die Fische dadurch wohl vorsichtiger. 
Für mich wars das erstmal.


----------



## jaropi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Petri , hab mir den Teich auch mal angesehen , wenn du noch mal hin fährst berichte bitte mal , dann werde ich ihn im Mai mal testen .
> Wie ich vorletzte Woche da war , war nur ein einsamer Angler dort , der geblinkert hat . Der konnte mir aber nichts genaues sagen , da er erst kurz vor mir gekommen war . Hab dort vor 10 Jahren mal getestet , aber da war nichts los !



Heute war schönes Wetter und ich bin doch noch mal nach Baekhuse gefahren. Als ich morgens ankam wurde gerade besetzt. Die ersten 3 Stunden hatte ich beim Schleppen nur wenige vorsichtige  Bisse. Pose unter Wasser gezogen, aber gleich wieder losgelassen.  In der zweiten Halbzeit bei Sonnenschein gab es noch mehr Bisse, wovon ich jeden zweiten verwerten konnte. Am Ende waren es dann wieder 5 Stück, immer knapp gehakt. Köder waren Honey Worms von Berkely. Paste wurde immer nur kurz attackiert.
Nachmittags war  noch ein dänisches Paar da, das beim Fliegenfischen (Nymphe) und mit Spinner zusammen 6 Forellen hatte. @ anschmu: Ich habe zwar keine regionalen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, halte die Anlage aber auf jeden Fall für empfehlenswert.


----------



## jaropi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Heute am letzten Urlaubstag doch noch mal in Baekhuse gewesen. Und es war ein denkwürdiger Angeltag. 13 Forellen in 6 Stunden, die größte hatte 4,3 kg. Hatte genau die richtige Ecke gewählt und künstliche Bienenmaden waren der Erfolgsköder.
Der Besitzer hat fleißig Fotos gemacht und gleich auf Facebook eingestellt.


----------



## anschmu (10. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



jaropi schrieb:


> Heute am letzten Urlaubstag doch noch mal in Baekhuse gewesen. Und es war ein denkwürdiger Angeltag. 13 Forellen in 6 Stunden, die größte hatte 4,3 kg. Hatte genau die richtige Ecke gewählt und künstliche Bienenmaden waren der Erfolgsköder.
> Der Besitzer hat fleißig Fotos gemacht und gleich auf Facebook eingestellt.


                                                                                        Petri, bei der Ausbeute werde ich die Anlage mit Sicherheit mal im Mai testen ! Als ich im Oktober da war , machte sie keinen guten Eindruck , weil auch weiter kein Angler da war !Kannst ja mal berichten , wie die Forellen geschmacklich waren , da das Wasser doch sehr moorig aussah ! Bin bei diesen Anlagen schon böse reingefallen, das sie modrig schmeckten !


----------



## jaropi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Petri, bei der Ausbeute werde ich die Anlage mit Sicherheit mal im Mai testen ! Als ich im Oktober da war , machte sie keinen guten Eindruck , weil auch weiter kein Angler da war !Kannst ja mal berichten , wie die Forellen geschmacklich waren , da das Wasser doch sehr moorig aussah ! Bin bei diesen Anlagen schon böse reingefallen, das sie modrig schmeckten !



Wir haben Forellen fangfrisch zubereitet - einwandfrei. Von Freunden, denen wir ein paar Forellen überlassen haben, gab es auch positive Rückmeldungen. Ich empfand das Wasser als ziemlich klar, aber im Sommer kann das auch anders aussehen.

Der See war tatsächlich sehr unterschiedlich besucht. Am Nachmittag kamen aber immer noch ein paar Einheimische, die nur 2 Std. gelöst haben. Das war damals nicht so.


----------



## eike (12. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Das hört sich gut an dann gib doch mal Tipps über Angelstellen wie tief ist der Teich höre immer was von 2 Teichen sehe auf der Homepage nur einen Teich würde dann den Teich auch mal anfahren


----------



## anschmu (12. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an dann gib doch mal Tipps über Angelstellen wie tief ist der Teich höre immer was von 2 Teichen sehe auf der Homepage nur einen Teich würde dann den Teich auch mal anfahren



Sind 2 Teiche ein kleiner und ein etwas größerer ! Werde im Mai berichten !


----------



## strunz2 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



anschmu schrieb:


> Sind 2 Teiche ein kleiner und ein etwas größerer ! Werde im Mai berichten !



Hi Anschmu, 
werde schon vorher berichten! Bin schon ab Ostersamstag oben.
Aber Ostern ist sehr früh. Hoffentlich sind die Teiche nicht
wie vor zwei Jahren noch ganz oder teilweise vereist.#q


----------



## jaropi (14. November 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



eike schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an dann gib doch mal Tipps über Angelstellen wie tief ist der Teich höre immer was von 2 Teichen sehe auf der Homepage nur einen Teich würde dann den Teich auch mal anfahren



Geangelt habe ich am vorderen See auf der linken Seite gegenüber der Landzunge. Erfolgreich war ich beim grundnahen Schleppen in ca. 2 m Tiefe. Hatte zuvor flacher geangelt, weil Forellen an der Oberfläche ihre Bahnen zogen - aber ohne Erfolg.
In der Mitte dürfte der See 4-5 m tief sein. 
Schau Dir doch mal die Bilder und Clips auf Facebook an (Baekhuse put and take googlen, geht ohne Facebook Account). Da bekommst Du schon mal einen ersten Eindruck.


----------



## derkleine (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hey,

ich hab für Sommer 2016 ein Ferienhaus in Bjerregard im Auge. Wer kann denn Forellenanlagen am südlichen Ende des Rinköbingfjordes empfehlen?

Stauning hab ich schon mal vorgemerkt, hatte ich schon mal gelesen. 

VG,
derkleine


----------



## Benche (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hab für Sommer 2016 ein Ferienhaus in Bjerregard im Auge. Wer kann denn Forellenanlagen am südlichen Ende des Rinköbingfjordes empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Meine Empfehlung wäre Skaven Fiskesoe ansonsten lies dir die 54 Seiten hier durch, hast ja noch Zeit bis Sommer :m


----------



## strunz2 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Also wenn eine Anlage nicht zu empfehlen ist, dann Skaven!!
Dann kannst du auch in Deutschland an einen Forellenpuff
fahren. Dort hast du die gleichen Bedingungen. Angler steht
an Angler. Forellengröße zu 90 % bei dreihundert Gramm.
Der Teich steht voller Fische, beißen tun Sie aber selten.
Wenn, dann an exakt zwei Plätzen und dann fahren 4 Angler
die Forellen mit der Schubkarre nach Hause, der Rest staunt,
kommt am nächsten Tage wieder in der Hoffnung zu den glücklichen 4 zu gehören. Meine Jungs haben dort mal einen
Versuch gestartet, 3 * 6 Stunden ohne Biss. Wir sind dann eine Woche lang die Anlage jeden Tag nach unseren Stunden in Stauning angefahren und es war immer das gleiche Bild.
Entweder war so gut wie nichts gefangen worden oder wie oben 
geschildert.
Für solche Bedingungen und Fische fahren wir nicht nach Dänemark!!
Wenn du im Süden bleiben willst, fahr nach Stauning, da bist du super beraten!! Ließ alternativ die Ausführungen auf den letzten
Seiten zu Baeckhuse Put and Take! Persönliche Erfahrung fehlt
aber noch!
Solltest du eine etwas weitere Anfahrt nach Norden nicht scheuen, dann Bjerrely oder No!


----------



## derkleine (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Hi,

mit No meinst Du "Oxriver"? Schöne Anlage, die ich in diesem Jahr besucht habe. Ich habe auch in Sondervig sehr gut gefangen, wobei wir sicherlich einzigartige Bedingungen hatten(Sturm, Regen, Donnerstagmorgen um 6 Uhr nur mein Sohn und ich am See). 

Baekhuse und Stauning sind erstmal vorgemerkt. Bei Nymdegab ist doch auch ein größerer See, ziemlich hinter den Dünen, von der Straße aus zu sehen. Kennt den jemand? Sieht schwierig aus. 

VG,
derkleine


----------



## strunz2 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



derkleine schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit No meinst Du "Oxriver"? Schöne Anlage, die ich in diesem Jahr besucht habe. Ich habe auch in Sondervig sehr gut gefangen, wobei wir sicherlich einzigartige Bedingungen hatten(Sturm, Regen, Donnerstagmorgen um 6 Uhr nur mein Sohn und ich am See).
> 
> ...



Richtig, meine mit No Oxriver! Da liegt dann auf der rechten Seite, 500 Meter weiter, noch ein See, Stampevej 8, auf
den schwört z.B. Anschmu!!
Nymindegab kenne ich persönlich nicht, soll aber meines Wissens ziemlich unregelmäßig besetzt werden.
Es gibt aber im Süden auch noch Foersum Put and Take!
Große Anlage bis 12 Meter tief. Davon wird viel Gutes erzählt,
bei unserem bis dato einzigen Versuch waren wir aber nicht sonderlich erfolgreich!!
Da wir immer in Lodberg Hejde zu Hause sind, ist das schon eine weite Anfahrt. Dort werden wir aber sicherlich mal wieder
einen Versuch starten.
40 Kilometer  südlich von Bjerregard liegt der Broeng Fiskepark
Dort waren wir früher, als wir noch Quartier in Vejers hatten,
immer. Geiles Wasser, immer super besetzt.
So, viel Spaß beim Googeln!


----------



## Benche (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Meine Jungs haben dort mal einen
> Versuch gestartet, 3 * 6 Stunden ohne Biss. Wir sind dann eine Woche lang die Anlage jeden Tag nach unseren Stunden in Stauning angefahren und es war immer das gleiche Bild.
> Entweder war so gut wie nichts gefangen worden oder wie oben
> geschildert.
> ...



Deine Jungs oder eigene Erfahrungen dort gesammelt.
Dann jeden Tag Stauning angefahren und nichts gefangen und dann sollen die Leute nach Stauning fahren?

Angler an Angler kannste bei fast jedem See haben, in No würde man wohl noch Platz finden in der Hochsaison. 

Über Skaven kann ich nichts Negatives berichten, Fische ab 1 kg , fangbar überall. Wenn ich da war haben wir uns mit 3 Leuten den See geteilt. Klar im Sommer wird überall mehr los sein, aber im Sommer auf Forellen gehen ist eh nicht die optimalste Zeit.


----------



## strunz2 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



Benche schrieb:


> Deine Jungs oder eigene Erfahrungen dort gesammelt.
> Dann jeden Tag Stauning angefahren und nichts gefangen und dann sollen die Leute nach Stauning fahren?
> 
> Angler an Angler kannste bei fast jedem See haben, in No würde man wohl noch Platz finden in der Hochsaison.
> ...



Hallo Benche,
morgen ist Weihnachten und ich habe keine Lust zu streiten!
Aber wo habe ich geschrieben, dass wir in Stauning 
waren und nichts gefangen haben! Das hat es in jetzt 15 Jahren noch nie gegeben!!! Natürlich läuft es auch hier schon mal weniger gut.
Ich schicke auch niemanden irgendwo hin, sondern gebe meine Erfahrungen weiter, so wie du die Deinen!
Das es im Hochsommer generell schwieriger ist, sollte man
bei jedem Angler an Kenntnis voraussetzen.
Das es aber sehr wohl gute Anlagen gibt die weit weniger
frequentiert sind als das was wir in Skaven erlebt haben, steht
völlig außer Frage. 
Ach so eines noch, könntest ja mal mit meinen Jungs angeln 
gehen, mal sehen was du anschließend noch in Frage stellst!!!

Nun Frohe Weihnachten und ein tolles Angeljahr 2016 am
Ringkobing Fjord.


----------



## anschmu (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

Ich bedanke mich bei allen für die 568 Antworten und über 44000 Hits in diesem Thema bei allen Ringköping und Hvidesande Freunden und habe den neuen Thread für das Jahr 2016 eröffnet. 

Wünsche allen Besuchern hiermit ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr 2016 !

Gruß Andreas


----------



## DKNoob (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

naja skaven finde ich auch net so prall da kannst du nur hinten an der hütte oder direkt vorne  am eingang. aber habe schon einige fische mit der laus dort rausgezogen.. quaddelten ganz langsam auf  der forelle hin und her. für menschen natürlich nicht gefährlich  aber nicht so prickelnd fürs gewässer und den fischen.

im sommer nicht so gut  zu angeln? hmm das bestreite ich aber.  hab bis jetzt beste erfahrungen  mit gemacht besser als mai oder oktober..  soo euch allen noch schöne feiertage


----------



## strunz2 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*



DKNoob schrieb:


> naja skaven finde ich auch net so prall da kannst du nur hinten an der hütte oder direkt vorne  am eingang. aber habe schon einige fische mit der laus dort rausgezogen.. quaddelten ganz langsam auf  der forelle hin und her. für menschen natürlich nicht gefährlich  aber nicht so prickelnd fürs gewässer und den fischen.
> 
> im sommer nicht so gut  zu angeln? hmm das bestreite ich aber.  hab bis jetzt beste erfahrungen  mit gemacht besser als mai oder oktober..  soo euch allen noch schöne feiertage



Es geht glaube ich weniger um die Jahreszeit als vielmehr um
die zu erwartenden Temperaturen


----------



## DKNoob (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringkopingfjord 2015*

die aussen temperatur ist egal.. wasser temperatur ist ausschlagebend. hatte 10 tage 30 grad gehabt und jeden tag mindestens 8 stk in argab gehabt.nach 10 tagen war das wasser zu warm da lief kaum noch etwas. ich fahre lieber im sommer als im herbst.


----------

